# strictly come dancing 2014



## felixthecat (Aug 20, 2014)

Time to start the new thread I think.

So, we have confirmed Frankie Sandford, Alison Hammond, Judy Murray and Thom Evans, meaning the cute girl, big and bubbly, middle aged but fit and male eye candy roles are filled already.

Speculation about the rest?


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 21, 2014)

Simon Webbe now confirmed. That's the ex boy band category gone!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2014)

Who is Thom Evans?  I've heard of the rest.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Who is Thom Evans?  I've heard of the rest.


 
Scottish rugby player retired after a horrific neck injury, now modelling, among other things. Ex of Kelly Brook. Picturesque...


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2014)

I get ya.  He's this years Ben Cohen then


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I get ya.  He's this years Ben Cohen then


 
Exactly!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I get ya.  He's this years Ben Cohen then


He's no Ben Cohen 

Probably, I mean I don't actually know the man 

Ooh, first full Tess/Claudia series!


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 21, 2014)

Thom Evans. Random fact - he is the cousin of Radio 2's Chris Evans.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2014)

Has it got hot in here


----------



## zoooo (Aug 21, 2014)

So we haven't filled the mature, preferably ungainly lady for Anton role yet?


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2014)

Urgh, Judy Murray. 

So excited for Claudia though, I'm going to liberally apply bronzer to celebrate.  

When does it start?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2014)

It's usually end of September isn't it.  I'll be most upset if it starts before I get back form holiday.  I'm already missing 3 weeks of bake off


----------



## zoooo (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh, THAT'S Judy Murray. Maybe she's for Anton.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2014)

Nah, although she's middle aged she's actually quite fit and will probably make mid series, so they'll put her with someone good.


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2014)

I thought it started before X factor but I've got it the wrong way round I think. 

I haven't always watched before now because Bruce.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, X Factor normally starts a couple of weeks before.


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2014)

Apparently the first show will be pre-recorded on 3 September so an early September start date is likely.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Nah, although she's middle aged she's actually quite fit and will probably make mid series, so they'll put her with someone good.


Fit doesn't necessarily mean coordinated though, or more specifically _musically _coordinated (as various sportsfolk have proven over the years).


----------



## Betsy (Aug 21, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> *Fit doesn't necessarily mean coordinated though, *or more specifically _musically _coordinated (as various sportsfolk have proven over the years).


Not a sportsperson but young and presumably fit Rachel (?) from Countdown wasn't at all coordinated when she was in it (last year was it?) She was a bit like a floppy rag doll.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 21, 2014)

The draw for tickets is now open......
http://www.bbc.co.uk/showsandtours/shows/strictly_come_dancing_2014


----------



## Betsy (Aug 21, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> The draw for tickets is now open......
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/showsandtours/shows/strictly_come_dancing_2014


Thanks for that,felix!


----------



## Glitter (Aug 21, 2014)

Ooh Thom looks like he might be a fine dancer 

Mind you, Simon Webbe is smoking hot.


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2014)

Have they exhausted all of England's 2003 World Cup team now?

Obviously Tess is now front of house and would deliver the lines better than Bruce, but will she still have the same script/joke writers? She's jovial enough, but not really a comic.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 22, 2014)

stavros said:


> Have they exhausted all of England's 2003 World Cup team now?


 
I'm still living in hope that Lawence Dallaglio will do it.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2014)

We need a really old contestant.   Seventies plus.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 22, 2014)

Time to start planning the now-traditional Urban Strictly cocktail evening.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 22, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> We need a really old contestant.   Seventies plus.


If they pull Bruce out of the hat for this, I might have to swear a bit.
But no, they couldn't. And he certainly couldn't.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Time to start planning the now-traditional Urban Strictly cocktail evening.



Yes


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> I'm still living in hope that Lawence Dallaglio will do it.


Martin Johnson would certainly be... interesting .


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> View attachment 59878
> 
> Thom Evans. Random fact - he is the cousin of Radio 2's Chris Evans.



Not usually a fan of the rugby player physique but, um, ooh


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2014)

I presume the judges are the same this year? And is Zoe doing It Takes Two?


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 26, 2014)

Now we have added to the line up:
Steve Backshall
Mark Wright
Scott Mills
Jake Wood
Sunetra Sarker.

I need to look up a couple of these......


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 26, 2014)

This is where I suffer from lack of soap watching, or so it appears on googling the last two on my list.


----------



## Looby (Aug 26, 2014)

I love Scott Mills.  He's no stranger to tanning so I'd expect him to be very orange.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 26, 2014)

Max Branning?? Can't imagine him being any good at dancing. Probably a nice bloke though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 26, 2014)

Ugh, every year it's getting harder and harder to pre-judge the celebs, meaning I have to _get to know them_


----------



## Saffy (Aug 26, 2014)

Scott Mills and Steve Backshall, I am going to be in heaven.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 26, 2014)

It won't (thankfully) be the same without the self-prolaimed 'Brad Pitt of the Dance World'  - James Jordan


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 26, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> It won't (thankfully) be the same without the self-prolaimed 'Brad Pitt of the Dance World'  - James Jordan



I am so, so glad he's not there this year. No Brucie, no James 'stroppy git' Jordan, ......all we need now is to get rid of Anton and I'll be a happy bunny.


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> Mark Wright



Ex Derby County and England centre half?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 26, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> View attachment 59878
> 
> Thom Evans. Random fact - he is the cousin of Radio 2's Chris Evans.


Why is he rubbing dark brown poo into his stomach?


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 26, 2014)

stavros said:


> Ex Derby County and England centre half?


If he's the same one that's on TOWIE then yes.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 26, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Why is he rubbing dark brown poo into his stomach?


It's a rugby player thing.


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> If he's the same one that's on TOWIE then yes.



I've just looked up the TOWIE one, who would've been 3 when he played in the World Cup semi final. It's true, you never win anything with kids.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 26, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> It's a rugby player thing.


I always knew there was something deviant about rugby players!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 27, 2014)

I hate scott mills.  he's deeply untalented and personality free, as a broadcaster.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 28, 2014)

Pixie Lott confirmed.

Now 4 places left to fill............


----------



## Me76 (Aug 29, 2014)

Full line up in working link in next post


Excited!!  OH is trying to convince me they are all in training now and the BBC cheat us. I won't believe it.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 29, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Full line up
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/qBhNzbdKcZstrictly-2014-celebrities4-celebrities
> 
> Excited!!  OH is trying to convince me they are all in training now and the BBC cheat us. I won't believe it.



That link doesn't work?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/art...tly-2014-celebritiesstrictly-2014-celebrities

Hmm. Think this one does?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2014)

Gregg Wallace and Tim Wonnacott?!

Oh. Fucking. Do. One.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 29, 2014)

Me76 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/art...tly-2014-celebritiesstrictly-2014-celebrities
> 
> Hmm. Think this one does?



Ta..

8 men and 7 women? Is there one more to come? Caroline Flack? What about X-Factor?


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh god, there are so many potentially irritating people on that list. 

I like Caroline Flack though.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Oh god, there are so many potentially irritating people on that list.
> 
> I like Caroline Flack though.


Didn't she go out with a 17 yr old when she was in her thirties? Sorry, but I think that's dodgy as fuck.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Didn't she go out with a 17 yr old when she was in her thirties? Sorry, but I think that's dodgy as fuck.



Yeah, she went out with Harry Styles but I don't know how old he was.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Yeah, she went out with Harry Styles but I don't know how old he was.


he was 17 and she was 31, according to the huffington post article i've just read.

Clearly it's not illegal, but if the genders were reversed there would be plenty (myself included) who would condemn the older party...   I think it's not a great sign of character.  I wouldn't want her working with young people in a school or social care setting, for example.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I wouldn't want her working with young people in a school or social care setting, for example.



Does dancing with Anton de Bek in front of a live studio audience count as a social care setting? It has done in previous series..


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> Does dancing with Anton de Bek in front of a live studio audience count as a social care setting? It has done in previous series..


but anton *really* doesn't count as a "young person".


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> he was 17 and she was 31, according to the huffington post article i've just read.
> 
> Clearly it's not illegal, but if the genders were reversed there would be plenty (myself included) who would condemn the older party...   I think it's not a great sign of character.  I wouldn't want her working with young people in a school or social care setting, for example.



Yeah true, I'd actually forgotten he was that young. 
Just googled and he was also linked with Kimberley Stewart and Alison Mosshart too (both 35).

ETA-it sounds really bad now but I don't think I really considered the age gap at the time other than wondering if there would be the same level of media attention if the genders were reversed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 29, 2014)

Not over excited by this year's list of contestants. Two ex-reality TV stars is scraping the barrel a bit I feel.

Though much as Tim Wonnacott annoys me, especially his bow tie, he and Gregg Wallace may be interesting.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not over excited by this year's list of contestants. Two ex-reality TV stars is scraping the barrel a bit I feel.
> 
> Though much as Tim Wonnacott annoys me, especially his bow tie, he and Gregg Wallace may be interesting.


Who's the other ex reality star?  Alison Hammond and??


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 30, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Who's the other ex reality star?  Alison Hammond and??


Isn't there a bloke from towie?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Isn't there a bloke from towie?


Yeah Mark Wright.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2014)

Aahh. I'd never heard of him and it calls him a presenter and dj on the website.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 30, 2014)

He was in the jungle too. Came over as a very sweet bloke - I changed my opinion of him from that, having only seen him in TOWIE previously.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 30, 2014)

In this year's 'Trained Dancer' category, we have bookie's favourite Pixie Lott:

'She started singing in her church school[6] and when she was five she attended the Italia Conti Associates Saturday school in Chislehurst. She went on to attend the main school – Italia Conti Academy of Theatre Arts – at 11, where she was awarded a scholarship.[7]
At the age of 13, Lott moved with her family to Brentwood.[8] During her time as a student she appeared in the West End production of _Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_ at the London Palladium, and in BBC One's _Celebrate the Sound of Music_ in 2005, aged 14,[9] as Louisa von Trapp.[3] At the age of 14, she was part of the chorus, recording vocals on Roger Waters's opera _Ça Ira_.[7] Despite missing school time because she was recording her album, Lott says she received straight 'A' grades in her GCSEs.[10]'


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 30, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> In this year's 'Trained Dancer' category, we have Pixie Lott:
> 
> 'She started singing in her church school[6] and when she was five she attended the Italia Conti Associates Saturday school in Chislehurst. She went on to attend the main school – Italia Conti Academy of Theatre Arts – at 11, where she was awarded a scholarship.[7]
> At the age of 13, Lott moved with her family to Brentwood.[8] During her time as a student she appeared in the West End production of _Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_ at the London Palladium, and in BBC One's _Celebrate the Sound of Music_ in 2005, aged 14,[9] as Louisa von Trapp.[3] At the age of 14, she was part of the chorus, recording vocals on Roger Waters's opera _Ça Ira_.[7] Despite missing school time because she was recording her album, Lott says she received straight 'A' grades in her GCSEs.[10]
> '


well - she's learned how to learn a dance routine... but none of that west end stuff is dance-heavy, and opera chorus roles are definitely not dance.  it's not in the same league as whassername last year who was an actual pro-trained latin ballroom dancer until she was 19.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 30, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> well - she's learned how to learn a dance routine... but none of that west end stuff is dance-heavy, and opera chorus roles are definitely not dance.  it's not in the same league as whassername last year who was an actual pro-trained latin ballroom dancer until she was 19.



That's good to hear, whassername really put me off the show last year.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm on Team Webbe based on the fact that I fancy the (sparkly?) pants off him.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 30, 2014)

ok - if you click through to here, you can tell the 'Mrs Brown's Boys' actress was a very late addition.  Her photo has not been fully edited to look like the others.  The props in the background are different too - but there could be reasons for that (not able to get to the same photo set/studio as the others)...  but the complete lack of editing effects?  Very telling.  I wonder who dropped out.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2014)

Spangle Holmes


----------



## belboid (Aug 30, 2014)

Dreadful line up


----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2014)

So, the pairings tomorrow evening. Everyone ready?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2014)

Set up to record in HD!!  I won't watch until Monday though.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 6, 2014)

I would like a full match report please as I'm in the US do can't watch it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> Dreadful line up



Yes, I'm really disappointed. No one there I'm interested in, and I fucking hate Pixie Lott, hate hate hate her.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah, I'm a little underwhelmed at this year's line-up too.
I'm hoping that I'll warm to some of the celebs as time goes on.


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> I fucking hate Pixie Lott, hate hate hate her.



I don't know her well enough to hate her, but give me some time.

Given how few of them I know of, I'm going to take a pre-series punt that the rugby player will win. Sports stars can be good - Austin Healey, Colin Jackson - and they can be shit - Vickie Pendleton, Peter Shilton.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

It begiiiiiiiins!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

what is BRUCIE doing on it?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

YAY!!!! It's here


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

So many sparkles, so many fit boys, so much campness. I'm so happy I could cry.

(Bruce isn't in the whole show is he?)


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Claudia in a long frock! she looks a bit uncomfortable.

anyway, Imelda May on later.  Hurrah!   And Brucie *says* he's doing CiN night and the xmas show, but...  y'know... he's an old man...


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm sure they introduced Alison as a 'sports reporter' on the stairs. Maybe I somehow misheard showbiz.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

anyway, I had a micro-flirt moment with former champion Chris Hollins today.  I was stopped in traffic in Battersea, music up loud (Imelda May, funnily enough), windows down, the full-on red-lips, big sunglasses and cleavage look...  anyway, he was walking past and i clocked who he was and to my amusement that he was looking into the car, smiling at me, so i smiled back, and he smiled more so i did a kind of open-mouth and eyebrows up look (it makes sense in person), and he smiled a bit more in a kind of flirty way, and then i drove off.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I'm sure they introduced Alison as a 'sports reporter' on the stairs. Maybe I somehow misheard showbiz.


"This morning reporter"


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Greg Wallace and Aliona (who does not look pleased).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

Neither looked overjoyed with that pairing


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 7, 2014)

My wife loves this beyond words. Normally she decamps to a girl night out for this first show but this year didn't for some reason. I'm here being a cynical prick spoiling it for her


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

Aliona really did look pissed off.



spanglechick said:


> "This morning reporter"


Ohhhh, of course. That makes more sense!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Jake Wood and Jeanette


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

He doesn't look happy. An Ola has a face like a slapped arse!!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Steve Backshall (who looks like a muppet) and Ola


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 7, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Neither looked overjoyed with that pairing


Greg is a fucking knobber so who would want to teach that wonky toothed slap head?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

Natelie for the rugby bloke?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

(I'm making a record of the pairings for colacubes .)


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 7, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He doesn't look happy. An Ola has a face like a slapped arse!!



How very dare you. Ola has a face like Helen of Troy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 7, 2014)

I hate this bit of the prog, it's so drawn out and painful, and basically pointless


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> How very dare you. Ola has a face like Helen of Troy.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Ridiculously handsome rugby bloke (Tom something) and Yvetta


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I hate this bit of the prog, it's so drawn out and painful, and basically pointless


But it's STRICTLY!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

Why is Trent shouting?!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Joanne from Grimsby!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh for goodness sake. Now I fancy both the new male dancers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

Can I just say though.....Robin


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2014)

Omg!! The northern Irish guy...Bring it on


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Oh for goodness sake. Now I fancy both the new male dancers.


no - trent is too cheesy.  Tristan, though...


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 7, 2014)

See the size of the tits on that Evens cat?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I just say though.....Robin


yes.  colacubes and i had a wine-fuelled sadtime in my garden about lovely Bobby...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> See the size of the tits on that Evens cat?


?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> no - trent is too cheesy.  Tristan, though...


Cheesy, covered in sparkly crap, annoying. Just my type...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

I am well over 40 so I don't have to know who these children are do I?


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2014)

Can i just say...  I love Claudia! Ahem.


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2014)

boy band nightmare


----------



## Espresso (Sep 7, 2014)

Have KfG and Karen got married yet?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 7, 2014)

Caroline Flack on straight after a boy band? Someone in the editing department doesn't like her already.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

Caroline would like the youngest one I imagine.


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2014)

I hate them all!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

I like Pasha  Apparently he is dating Rachel Riley who he partnered last year or the year before


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

The two Irish ones together, that might be fun


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Noncey Flack and Pasha

Jennifer Gibney (from Mrs Brow's Boys) and Tristan, who is also Irish. everyone very pleased.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

Pasha's yummy. 
All the many girls who end up dating their professional dancer must get so nervous as soon as the next series comes around.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Pixie Lott and Aussie newboy Trent.  Paired annoying blondes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

They are too blonde together, it's hurting my eyes


----------



## FiFi (Sep 7, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They are too blonde together, it's hurting my eyes


The Resident Teen has just suggested they can share hair dye!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 7, 2014)

We're watching it behind. What the fuck is Claudia wearing?

Tess looks lovely though.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

also - how unflattering are caroline flack's shorts?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

She's enormously tall, isn't she - Jennifer?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> also - how unflattering are caroline flack's shorts?


Yes! What does she actually do....I am out of touch


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 7, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But it's STRICTLY!!!


That's why I'm still watching


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> She's enormously tall, isn't she - Jennifer?


She is! I think she may be fun


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes! What does she actually do....I am out of touch


fucks teenagers.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Glitter said:


> We're watching it behind. What the fuck is Claudia wearing?
> 
> Tess looks lovely though.


I think Claudia's dress would be fine if she'd stand up straight...


----------



## Ms T (Sep 7, 2014)

Which of the female dancers has Joanne replaced?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Simon Webb and Kristina - she's overjoyed


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Tim Wonacott (sp?) and Natalie.  Hah.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

He's super tall, so it was predictable - and i like her better when she's not being all ambitious.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 7, 2014)

I love Tim already.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Scott Mills and Joanne from Grimsby


----------



## Espresso (Sep 7, 2014)

Blimey, Joanne looks delighted.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

So Flavia's left then.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 7, 2014)

zoooo said:


> So Flavia's left then.


She wasn't in it last year either.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

I've had to mute a lot of this. "Yes, yes I'm very happy with this pairing"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

Now, this I will not mute


----------



## Glitter (Sep 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I think Claudia's dress would be fine if she'd stand up straight...



I don't like the shoulder beads. Personal hate though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

When Smokey sings...I hear violins!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 7, 2014)

Smokey Robinson is ninety percent Botox!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 7, 2014)

This woman's drowning Mr Robinson out. Not impressed.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

Espresso said:


> She wasn't in it last year either.


Wow, I am the best at not noticing things.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

The sound mix was very odd on that performance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

ROBIN!!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 7, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Wow, I am the best at not noticing things.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 7, 2014)

I thought the Flav was coming back this year?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

Espresso said:


> This woman's drowning Mr Robinson out. Not impressed.





spanglechick said:


> The sound mix was very odd on that performance.


Thank god it wasn't just me! To be fair, she's got a massive set of lungs and his singing was rarely about power even before age did its thing.

Oooh, I so want to like Judy Murray. I hope she's nice


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

She's married to Wayne Bridge?! I know who _he_ is!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> She's married to Wayne Bridge?! I know who _he_ is!


who is he?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Alison Hammond and Aljaz


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> who is he?


Footballer  I know the footballers, not the pop stars


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 7, 2014)

Alison is huge - it will be hard for her.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Bless ALison, she's very excited.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

I hope that Judy isn't with Anton!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Judy Murray and Anton - no real surprises there.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

Noooooo! Poor Judy


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

Ahhhhh fuck 

I guess she's not very good at dancing then.

Fuck's sake, I've already muted him


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

I love Aljaz.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope that Judy isn't with Anton!


why?  woman-of-a-certain-age = we don't have to see anton doing 'sexy'


----------



## Espresso (Sep 7, 2014)

Sunetra's frock is lovely.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 7, 2014)

Anton = evil Brucie


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Sunetra Sarker(?) and Brendan


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Alison is huge - it will be hard for her.


She'll probably be half the size by the end.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> why?  woman-of-a-certain-age = we don't have to see anton doing 'sexy'


True. I just dislike him so much and she seems nice


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

which leaves Frankie Rich with Kevin from Grimsby.  hmm - i'd have liked him to have someone more interesting.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> why?  woman-of-a-certain-age = we don't have to see anton doing 'sexy'


You can switch over for that. This way I have to tolerate Anton to watch Judy


----------



## Espresso (Sep 7, 2014)

This first group dance is always good for a pointer or two


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2014)

This is getting boring, I want more Bruno dancing on the table with two boys.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

I swear, I watch as much for the music as the dancing


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

There looked three _very_ unsure men!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

tim scott and greg! jesus to fuck!!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> tim scott and greg! jesus to fuck!!!!


Is one way of putting it 

I honestly can't remember what I shouted, but the sentiment was the same


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 7, 2014)

Espresso said:


> This first group dance is always good for a pointer or two



Pointer? Or boner as Greg calls it..


----------



## FiFi (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh dear. Some of the Celebs have a LOT of work to do in the next 3 weeks!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

so much terrible, terrible dancing!  this year is going to be epic.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Is one way of putting it
> 
> I honestly can't remember what I shouted, but the sentiment was the same


i almost snorted roast chicken out of my nose.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i almost snorted roast chicken out of my nose.


I think I may have disturbed the neighbours with my ostentatious laughing.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 7, 2014)

Judy looked very dodgy. Simon and Frankie and Alison and Jake looked alright. 
The pervy old bird in me wants Thom to be good.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2014)

it's almost a cliche in itself now, to point out that alison was actually one of the better ones - about halfway down the pack.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 7, 2014)

Her from Mrs Brown was hopeless, bless her.

Husband is supporting noncey Flack. I'm supporting Simon Webbe and we're both supporting Brendan's partner. 

I might support Thom a little bit too


----------



## colacubes (Sep 8, 2014)

Excellent work spanglechick


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 8, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Her from Mrs Brown was hopeless, bless her.


The theory upthread (possibly based on fact, I'm not sure) is that she was a late addition/replacement, so I guess if she hasn't had as much time to practice.

Except she was at the meet 'n' greet in the big stately home, so ignore that


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 8, 2014)

i'm really liking Alison and Simon Webbe. i'm fairly sure i will hate pop star girl and Essex boy.

rugby men are always a good one on this, although if he's had a serious neck injury presumably he'll have to hold back once they get to the lifts.

i've never watched the intro show before because Bruce, so was a bit taken aback when he was on it. i know it's done to be nice to him and his vocal fans (whoever they are) but a bit fucking patronising that the 'girls' needed a handover.

also, i'm not a massive fan of Tess but i fully intend to not mention her dead eyes at all throughout the series, as a thank you to her for replacing Brucie.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 8, 2014)

Which pop star girl? Pixie Lott would benefit from being shut in a shed somewhere for the duration, but Frankie Sandford/Bridge is ok. Essex boy was great in the jungle - came across as a nice bloke. 

So - Simon, Jake and Frankie to be final 3. Thom looks pretty but I don't think he has the personality of likeability of Ben Cohen to enable him to stay in for too long. Judy Murray has got some killer legs but again, she's missing that likeability factor. Alison will do well until lifts start to be important or she gets the jive. The rest kinda blurred into one unco-ordinated mass for me.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 8, 2014)

the Saturdays pop star girl - although my opinion is largely based on someone i vaguely know once met the group (as in, was nearby whilst they were talking amongst themselves) and said they were clearly bitches and annoying.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> Which pop star girl? Pixie Lott would benefit from being shut in a shed somewhere for the duration, but Frankie Sandford/Bridge is ok. Essex boy was great in the jungle - came across as a nice bloke.
> 
> So - Simon, Jake and Frankie to be final 3. Thom looks pretty but I don't think he has the personality of likeability of Ben Cohen to enable him to stay in for too long. Judy Murray has got some killer legs but again, she's missing that likeability factor. Alison will do well until lifts start to be important or she gets the jive. The rest kinda blurred into one unco-ordinated mass for me.


really? jake?  i thought he looked uncomfortable throughout.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 8, 2014)

Jake was able to move, wasn't as stiff and unco-ordinated as the majority of the heaving mass of proprioceptive fail that was the group dance. I think he'll be the dark horse.

Now watch me be horribly wrong...........


----------



## Looby (Sep 8, 2014)

Scott was so bad. I was torn between wetting myself laughing and feeling really uncomfortable for him.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2014)

Just caught up. Is Scott the DJ? 

What a boring bunch of celebs. I don't know most of them and those that I do, I don't like  Judy Murray was hopeless but I hope they kick out loathsome Gregggg before her. 

I guess it's going to be the SCD I love to hate this year!


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Her from Mrs Brown was hopeless, bless her.



But what about her dancing?


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2014)

First dances post-training tomorrow night. Please let there be no Brucey.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2014)

I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2014)

Apparently there are six couple this evening, with nine tomorrow night. No idea who yet though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

Are we all ready!!?


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

I didn't realise it was tonight!!! I probably should wait for Al to watch it tomorrow....totes won't!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not sure how long I'll last with this series...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm not sure how long I'll last with this series...


You say that now.....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You say that now.....


Last year I think it was three, four episodes. It's not Strictly, it's me


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

Tonight, Max Branning is... The Riddler!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

JUDY MURRAY IS SCOTTISH!

Are we all clear on that now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

Pixie Lott and her partner have too much hair and teeth,they're blinding me!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

That was really quite good....annoyingly as I am not sure I like her!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

I didn't think she did much dancing at all...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh look, a standing ovation. Because why fucking not!

I get that they're excited, but c'mon...

Really Len, "Sweet Caroline" in the very first episode? Where y'gonna go from here, eh?

Oh dear, I think I'm chanelling my inner-CRH


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I didn't think she did much dancing at all...


I kind of know what you mean, but there were a couple of bits of nifty footwork in there, for a beginner at least.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

This is rubbish. Plus I don't trust people who wear bow ties all the time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

A little clompy and generally inelegant, but no sack of spuds for sure.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I kind of know what you mean, but there were a couple of bits of nifty footwork in there, for a beginner at least.



Yeah I agree. 

I quite like this fella!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

Starting with a tango is a little harsh, isn't it? Didn't think that usually comes out so early.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

Certainly looks like he's got something to build on!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

I thought that was good. Bit wooden but he led well.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 26, 2014)

First dance? Not bad at all Jake!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2014)

Aw, Max is about a million times better than I expected him to be.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

He wasn't bad, lots to build on.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

I always thing starting with a jive is hard too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> First dance? Not bad at all Jake!


Innit - obvious signs that he's still learning but lots of potential.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm really conflicted here - I want Judy to do well but I LOATHE Anton.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

I loathe The Beak


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loathe The Beak



Is the Beak Anton?

ETA De Beke!  Glitter!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Is the Beak Anton?


Yes!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I'm really conflicted here - I want Judy to do well but I LOATHE Anton.


Have exactly the same dilemma. I think many do.

Oh, no, apparently some people still need reminding that Judy is fro... MULL OF KINTYRE?! Oh for _fuck's_ sake!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

Hmm, I'm hoping Judy will go on a 'journey'. Otherwise she might be out pretty soon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

I like the piper  And Judy's dress


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

God, other than Judy looking lovely in that dress I can't find anything good there. 

Anton in a kilt! Bleurrrgh


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 26, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the piper  And Judy's dress



And that just about sums up what was good about it!


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I'm really conflicted here - I want Judy to do well but I LOATHE Anton.



I don't like either so it's easy for me.

Tony Beak is a racist fuckwit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

Glitter said:


> God, other than Judy looking lovely in that dress I can't find anything good there.


I've just decided to mute the comments bit


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Tony Beak is a racist fuckwit.


I was wondering actually, does he still have any kind of a fanbase?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

I wonder if the Murray household is allowed to take the piss out of Judy for getting a low score  Andy strikes me as the sort of person who'd _want_ to...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was wondering actually, does he still have any kind of a fanbase?


My Mum and Dad love him


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

Less dancing, more walking to music...


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was wondering actually, does he still have any kind of a fanbase?



He must do, he had a lot of defenders at the time. The old dears probably love him.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 26, 2014)

Scott. Bless.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

Awww, I hate it when they get the really low scores  It's such a public and quantifiable "yeah, you're not very good at this..".


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

I like Scott.

He was terrible, bless him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

For some reason Mr.QofG's has called this pairing "Gemini"!


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 26, 2014)

Pixie Lott irritates me a lot. A LOTT.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My Mum and Dad love him





sparklefish said:


> He must do, he had a lot of defenders at the time. The old dears probably love him.


Fair enough. I knew he has had in the past, I just wondered if it remained.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2014)

I think it's fairly obvious the order of contestants has been _far_ from random this evening.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

I could be being a twat here but...she got the steps really well but had no bounce whatsoever. It was very obvious with Trent's bouncing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I could be being a twat here but...she got the steps really well but had no bounce whatsoever. It was very obvious with Trent's bouncing.


I'd agree with  that


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd agree with  that



I've had 10 months of dancing lessons since last year's, I clearly know EVERYTHING now


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 26, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I could be being a twat here but...she got the steps really well but had no bounce whatsoever. It was very obvious with Trent's bouncing.


I thought she was rubbish! I know I'm not an expert, but I was surprised at how good her comments were. 

First lass was boring. Yer man Bargain Hunt was entertaining enough, got into the spirit of the thing anyway. Eastenders was bloody good! Don't really give a flying about Mrs Tennis - she was shonky but the dress was nice. Poor duck-footed Scott. He gets brave points!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2014)

Nm


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh Scott, it was so bad. I really wanted him to be good, he's very sweet. His arms were dreadful, he is very ape like.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2014)

I loved Flack's dress. I'm probably the only one, but I love a tassle.


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't recall any dancing, I just have Claudia's kohlless face burned into my mind. It looks so so wrong, put some make up on girl.


----------



## Looby (Sep 27, 2014)

That's what was missing! I was staring at her trying to work out what was different. 

I miss her fringe and I'm wondering if they've asked her to lay off the cuprinol as Tess is much paler.


----------



## Looby (Sep 27, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I loved Flack's dress. I'm probably the only one, but I love a tassle.



I liked it and loved her hair.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2014)

Claudia did look totally different. I wonder if she'll have a different look each week. 
I do miss her fringe.


----------



## stavros (Sep 27, 2014)

I do hope Ola's wearing the same dress tonight.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 27, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> That's what was missing! I was staring at her trying to work out what was different.
> 
> *I miss her fringe* and I'm wondering if they've asked her to lay off the cuprinol as Tess is much paler.


I don't ...think she looks much better with it shorter.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I don't ...think she looks much better with it shorter.


It's hard to tell because she was so gaunt and ill looking. I was quite shocked.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 27, 2014)

Claudia did look awful last night I thought. Hendo is convinced she's had "work" on her face because she looked so odd.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Claudia did look awful last night I thought. Hendo is convinced she's had "work" on her face because she looked so odd.


I think she's lost weight. I hope she's OK.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 27, 2014)

I thought she'd been on the razz, she looked knackered.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 27, 2014)

She must have done something terrible to the wardrobe ladies for them to put her in a worse dress than Tess 

My thoughts: Flack - very good, Branning - unexpectedly top of the pack, Murray - things are bad if you need the distraction of a piper in week one, Mills - think I must have lost focus at that point but I gather he was terrible, Bargain Hunt - meh, Lott - pleasingly tedious. I can't stand her and was worried I might grudgingly admire her dance skills, but on that showing I've nothing to worry about


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I loved Flack's dress. I'm probably the only one, but I love a tassle.


I liked her dress too....I just don't like her!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2014)

We've just watched it. I don't like any of them so far so hope tonight's offering is better!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> That's what was missing! I was staring at her trying to work out what was different.
> 
> I miss her fringe and I'm wondering if they've asked her to lay off the cuprinol as Tess is much paler.





zoooo said:


> Claudia did look totally different. I wonder if she'll have a different look each week.
> I do miss her fringe.





danny la rouge said:


> It's hard to tell because she was so gaunt and ill looking. I was quite shocked.





Ms T said:


> Claudia did look awful last night I thought. Hendo is convinced she's had "work" on her face because she looked so odd.


Thank God it wasn't just me. 





belboid said:


> I can't recall any dancing, I just have Claudia's kohlless face burned into my mind. It looks so so wrong, put some make up on girl.


Whassat mean then? Is it something she does with her eyes?

Oh, she's looking a bit better 'this evening' (it's actually still filmed on the same night, isn't it?), but still doesn't look quite right


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh, and on a brighter note, I quite enjoyed the opening dance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

Is it wrong we shout "PAEDO" when Caroline Flack appears?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

What's Karen got in her hand...?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

Very loose and sloppy, but if Karen can whip him into shape dance-wise he could get into the middle. What the fuck was that poxy semi-handstand though?!

Oh sit down you pandering dipsticks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

Not bad, a little wooden but alright. I thought I'd hate him but I think they make quite  a good partnership


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 27, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it wrong we shout "PAEDO" when Caroline Flack appears?



Yes.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 27, 2014)

I do like Tess introducing the singers by name. 
She seems to have a more relaxed style this series


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh dammit, don't show your vulnerable side, don't make me love you


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

FiFi said:


> She seems to have a more relaxed style this series


I wonder what could have changed...


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 27, 2014)

FiFi said:


> I do like Tess introducing the singers by name.
> She seems to have a more relaxed style this series



Yeah. I like that too. I think the presenting so far has been pretty good. Keep it up Tess and Claud!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2014)

FiFi said:


> I do like Tess introducing the singers by name.
> She seems to have a more relaxed style this series


I think she's much happier without Bruce 

I'm with you QoGgy. Massively inappropriate 

Alison seems really nice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

That was fun. And I do like Aljaz


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2014)

Aljaz is so yummy. Love his overly flicky dancing. Alison and he are going to be my favourites I think!


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 27, 2014)

Good girl Alison! Decent start - interested to see her ballroom tho........


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2014)

He was a lot better than I expected!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2014)

haven't seen yesterday's yet - so was swerving the thread tonight... but this slightly nerdy wildlife bloke has surprisingly good tango face!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh tango face, how you make me chuckle  

Was alright, but again certainly needs to learn about 'finishing'.

I get such arm envy watching this show


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

I thought he was quite good, has potential


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

Not sure the chemistry is totally natural between those two yet.


----------



## Looby (Sep 27, 2014)

I might be over sensitive but I didn't like Len's comments about Alison. Why not focus on her dancing and fuck off with this big and bouncy crap.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

When she's struggling with her footwork I'm not sure it's a good idea to stick her on a table on her own


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2014)

ooh - this is quite hard to watch.  i suppose at least she doesn't ever have to do it again...


----------



## Saffy (Sep 27, 2014)

That was a bit painful to watch.
Ha! Len's face as Darcey was talking.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

Uncomfortable bless her


----------



## Looby (Sep 27, 2014)

Really bad idea!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

I just completely avoid the comments for those kind of dances, I'm not good with uncomfortable


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Tess shouldn't try to channel Bruce. Leave the jokes to Claudia, Tess.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2014)

CHEMISTRY


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2014)

hmm.  he needs to stad up straight and work on his top line.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> CHEMISTRY


Lil' bit 

I missed the whole dance though  

And he's not _that_ handsome. His head is... pointy


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2014)

Pretty good so far, over all


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2014)

Not impressed with your thumbs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

A bit stiff. But he looks like the character Mr.QofG's is playing in "Flare Path" which is what most of our discussion during the dance was about


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2014)

waltzes are dullarse.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh honestly! I hope neither of them have partners off the dancefloor


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Not impressed with your thumbs


I was thinking, if by some weird stroke of the universe I ended up on Strictly, as soon as I got in the rehearsal studio I would get my partner to show me what CRH wants people's thumbs to look like


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2014)

Don't worry man your thumbs look good from here


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2014)

hmm... it's a shame to do the tango in week one.


----------



## prunus (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm on the wrong thread...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh, and I have to say, that little moment about simplifying the steps is what I'd much rather see from the VTs - I'm interested in the work they put in, and the obstacles they overcome, not gimmicky 'gags' that just make me dislike them by association.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2014)

He looks wrong without glasses


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

Ohhhhh 

It's like choreographed dad dancing!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2014)

Dear god.  this is just... horrible.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't take my eyes off Greg's arse and I DON'T KNOW WHY??!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh no! I didn't want Aliona to go out first.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2014)

he can't do it but also he kept cocking it up.  and his pale grey suit was creeping me out.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

I really don't think Aliona is happy with this pairing


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh dear.

OH DEAR.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> he can't do it but also he kept cocking it up.  and his pale grey suit was creeping me out.


Yeah his suit was creepy!


----------



## Looby (Sep 27, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can't take my eyes off Greg's arse and I DON'T KNOW WHY??!!



Darcey too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

"There's something.... ok"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Darcey too.


It was both disturbing and compelling!!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2014)

Greg just makes me feel dirty. Horrid. 

Frankie was good but meh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

She was good...the Saturdays have passed me by a bit btw *old woman*


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2014)

You can't do cheesy smiles dancing to that song, Kevin!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2014)

she;s quite personality-free, but my love for kevin-from-grimsby makes me happy that theirs was quite lovely.  Gorgeous frock.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh she was good.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2014)

Simon was the one with moves in Blue iirc (  ) so might be good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2014)

Mr. QofG's thinks Simon Webbe's red suit makes him looks like the Cat out of "Red Dwarf"...which is no bad thing!!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2014)

Just googled frankie and she's apparently a supporter of Time to Change (campaign against mental health stigma) so she's gone up in my estimation a lot.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's thinks Simon Webbe's red suit makes him looks like the Cat out of "Red Dwarf"...which is no bad thing!!


Oh yeah! 

I do find it surprising how often contestants struggle with the acting/musicality of a routine, particularly when not dancing. You gotta keep it up the whole time!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2014)

ooh - i might be team simon and cristina.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

Those were very specific notes from CRH, usually a good sign.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2014)

Dammit, not you as well  Really sounds like he's taking it seriously, in the VT as well.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2014)

I enjoyed that


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2014)

*watching X-Factor*


----------



## Looby (Sep 27, 2014)

Frankie's dress was beautiful. 

It's quite weird watching the whole show. I'm used to reading this thread and watching bits because Bruce. 

Kevin is indeed lovely.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 28, 2014)

Just catching up on last night's. 

I thought Mark was great. Britain's answer to Steve Irwin was goid but something about him makes me want to put my foot through the telly, I liked AliAli, Tom was ok but dull, I liked Brendan and Sunethra (sp?) but that might be because I like Brendan. Frankie is good. I don't like her but LOVE KfG

Jennifer is first out I reckon. Greg wasn't as bad as I expected and he's *really* trying.

Have I forgotten anyone?

And now I'm about to watch gorgeous Simon! Mmm.

Btw, anyone else think it was a bit weird to see Kevin and his sister dancing together?


----------



## Looby (Sep 28, 2014)

Who's his sister?


----------



## Glitter (Sep 28, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Who's his sister?



Joanne!

Simon was FAB-U-LARRSS!

The standard is *really* high this year.


----------



## Looby (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheers. Were some of the scores quite high for the first week? 

Sorry, I'm going to be really annoying and ask lots of questions on this thread.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 28, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> ooh - i might be team simon and cristina.


He gave great gurn as well as being like tigger on speed. Maybe he was on speed 

It will be interesting to see how he does with the slower/elegant dances.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 28, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I might be over sensitive *but I didn't like Len's comments about Alison.* Why not focus on her dancing and fuck off with this big and bouncy crap.


 I think, if my memory serves, that he said similar about Lisa Riley. 

What's with the judges dancing to their positions?...dear me.

Enjoyed a lot of the dances but Frankie was my favourite....she was just lovely to watch.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 28, 2014)

I love the judges dancing at the start! So lame and embarrassing but I hope they do it all series. Bruno's adorable when he dances (a bit more than when he speaks anyway).


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I really don't think Aliona is happy with this pairing



That's certainly what it says in the Popbitch mailout.



trashpony said:


> Greg just makes me feel dirty. Horrid.



You're not alone (according to the Popbitch mailout).


----------



## trashpony (Sep 29, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> That's certainly what it says in the Popbitch mailout.
> 
> You're not alone (according to the Popbitch mailout).


I've not read Popbitch for years. I might sign up


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I've not read Popbitch for years. I might sign up



 Me too.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 29, 2014)

haven't quite finished watching (takes longer to catchup when you're not fast-forwarding half of it) but just popped in to say my favourites so far are Eastenders guy (who knew! - loved the way they all said they were surprised at how good he was - back-handed compliments ahoy) and Alison and probably Simon even though i haven't watched him yet.

also i like Sunetra. lost track a bit of everyone but Irish woman is at risk and Scott Mills, who i found surprisingly likeable (i don't think i like him on the radio, but now i think about it, not sure i've ever listened).

it's going to be difficult for me i think because i don't like most of the better girls, i want Alison and Sunetra to over-take the bitches. and they probably won't.

Tess is a LOT better and more relaxed paired with Claudia. and THANKS for the kohl comment, i was looking at her knowing something was different and not just the fringe and for some reason couldn't see it. love her still, but find it slightly amusing she's been tidied up a bit for a permanent role. wonder if the fringe will grow and the kohl will increase gradually throughout the series so she gets back to normal.

am away this weekend and the next so no live watching for a bit sadly. at least in three weeks hopefully the shit ones will have gone and i'll have more luck convincing hubby to watch it with me (he quite likes it but has no patience for the early stages).


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2014)

oh my god, kevin-from-grimsby's sister!  not only does she have a really splashy speech impediment (like a lisp, but in the back of her mouth) but she's high-pitched in the manner of a five year old.  It's like Bonnie Langford as Violet Elizabeth Bott...!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 1, 2014)

I only caught up last night and was busy at work today so only doing my verdicts now in the order I can remember :

Caroline - good but don't like her as a person 
Jake - brilliant, lots of room to improve an my favourite
Pixie - not all that but I loved her dress
Tim - think he'll stick around for a bit as there are defo a few worse than him. He annoys me though 
Judy - don't like her or Anton but thought it wasn't awful. Why does he make it so obvious when his having to help his partner around the floor though? I'm sure other male dancers must have to do it but 
Scott - oh dear
Jennifer - awful but mean for her to have the jive first. I think she'll be better in ballroom
Gregg - I felt a little sick through it all
Simon - good and looking forward to seeing more 
Frankie - very good but don't really know her yet. I hope she's nice though
Mark - potential. 
Alison - great!  The only one who seemed to totally enjoy herself. I am looking forward to more or her 
Sunetra - good in hold but I thought a bit stiff. Will be interesting to see her doing Latin. 
Steve - average 
Thom - so forgettable that I just had to look him up to see who I'd missed. Despite seeing him on ITT yesterday

Also, Tess great and Claudia awesome, although I missed her eye makeup on Friday too.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2014)

Nearly time! Excited!!! 
The pizza is in the oven, the wine is open and I am ready. Ooooooooh!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2014)

We we about 10 minutes behind....plus Mr.QofG's had to watch Right Said Fred on the end of the previous programme


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2014)

I have just shouted "OUT OUT OUT" after seeing Gregg walk down the stairs in that chef outfit. Anyway he is not a fucking chef he is a grocer, he should have a brown apron on with a stick of celery jutting out of the pocket!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2014)

Jennifer's dress is lovely.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2014)

Thom is wearing strippers trousers, they were made for being ripped off! Shame his dancing wasn't that great


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We we about 10 minutes behind....plus Mr.QofG's had to watch Right Said Fred on the end of the previous programme



I am 15 mins behind and just saw the same thing, and it struck me that Richard Fairbrass would be the fucking nuts on Strictly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I am 15 mins behind and just saw the same thing, and it struck me that Richard Fairbrass would be the fucking nuts on Strictly


That would be awesome


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2014)

Jennifer has beautiful blue eyes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2014)

Simon shows promise and I liked the little bit with his daughter, normally those bits are a bit dull!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2014)

Bloody hellfire!
How good was that, Jake?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2014)

Jake! He's amazing! And so unexpected. I love him.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2014)

Caroline's dress is absolutely dreadful. Good dance, mind.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2014)

Isn't Sunetra just lovely!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2014)

She needs to straighten her legs but I thought she was fab.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 4, 2014)

I've liked Sunetra since watching her in No Angels and think she's a lovely natural dancer....however I don't want any of them saying how busy they have been implying that they haven't had time to rehearse. if they haven't got the time to put their heart and soul into it they shouldn't sign up!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd forgotten about No Angels! Loved that programme.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I've liked Sunetra since watching her in No Angels and think she's a lovely natural dancer....however I don't want any of them saying how busy they have been implying that they haven't had time to rehearse. if they haven't got the time to put their heart and soul into it they shouldn't sign up!


Yeah, she's not the only one with kids and a job.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't think Mark was at the fitting for those trousers. 
And why wasn't he in a proper ballroom get up, like she was? The dance was lovely and romantic and smooth and he's got timing and rhythm, but come on!


----------



## Betsy (Oct 4, 2014)

There's a woman sat behind (in some shots) Tess who looks like she's got a death mask on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2014)

The Midwitch Cuckoos danced well but I am not warming to them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2014)

I find Frankie a bit bland


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2014)

Jake was my favourite tonight. He and Pixie and Frankie and Simon will be in it for a long time to come, I reckon.

Scott and Judy for the dance off, according to me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Jake was my favourite tonight. He and Pixie and Frankie and Simon will be in it for a long time to come, I reckon.
> 
> Scott and Judy for the dance off, according to me.


Yeah I reckon Scott and Judy with Scott going


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 4, 2014)

My Mum reckons it will be Judy and Gregg in the dance off!


----------



## Betsy (Oct 4, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thom is wearing strippers trousers, they were made for being ripped off! Shame his dancing wasn't that great


_This_ is how you dance to Hot,Hot,Hot. 



About 2mins 30 secs in.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 4, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My Mum reckons it will be Judy and Gregg in the dance off!


I'm with your Mum!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2014)

Good God, I thought Mark Ramprakash was a fine specimen and I lusted after him to a very large degree when when he was on Strictly.  He was on back in the days when Claudia did It Takes Two and back then, they used posts from the SCD forum on Digital Spy. And get this - Caudia quoted me on the telly.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I'm with your Mum!


And me!


----------



## Betsy (Oct 4, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Good God, I thought Mark Ramprakash was a fine specimen


 Just a bit. .





Espresso said:


> And get this - Caudia quoted me on the telly.


Well done you!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2014)

Betsy said:


> Well done you!


I know, I was a right giddy kipper for ages afterwards.


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2014)

Getting 35 on your second dance doesn't leave a whole lot of room for a story arch of improvement throughout the series.

Two of Gregg, Jennifer, Judy and Scott will be in the dance-off, although I reckon there could be a block vote North of the border for Judy which keeps her in a little longer. Can people in the Republic of Ireland vote?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 4, 2014)

We're behind so just seen the bug man's cheesefest.

I reckon Judy's out tonight. Not great and I don't think she's popular.

Jake was FAB-U-LARRSS. Those hips and that lift at the end!!! Fuck me!!


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Jake was FAB-U-LARRSS. Those hips and that lift at the end!!! Fuck me!!



The bits that really impressed me were him back-heeling Janette.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 4, 2014)

stavros said:


> The bits that really impressed me were him back-heeling Janette.



Yeah, that's the lift I meant. He was doing kick ups with her head. Immense.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2014)

stavros said:


> Getting 35 on your second dance doesn't leave a whole lot of room for a story arch of improvement throughout the series.
> 
> Two of Gregg, Jennifer, Judy and Scott will be in the dance-off, although I reckon there could be a block vote North of the border for Judy which keeps her in a little longer. Can people in the Republic of Ireland vote?


Didn't Sophie Ellis-Bextor peak in week 2 last year?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Yeah, that's the lift I meant. He was doing kick ups with her head. Immense.


Also those neck drops.  (Or whatever they're called).


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2014)

stavros said:


> Can people in the Republic of Ireland vote?


Doubt it, on BBC programmes. 
At least not by strictly -  - legal means.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 4, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Also those neck drops.  (Or whatever they're called).



I think we're all talking about the same thing


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I think we're all talking about the same thing


Probably. It did make me proper laugh when Hendo said, unprompted, that Sunetra needed to straighten her legs in the Cha-Cha. Armchair expert or what.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 5, 2014)

Jake was amazing and is my total favourite.  
It was nice to see Thom liven up a bit.  
Judy or Scott to go.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm amazed Judy Murray is through. Who is voting for her?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2014)

I think they've got some new editing software in the editing suite. Last night someone pressed the wrong button during the round up bit and if that pro dance tonight wasn't played backwards in portions, I'll eat this computer.
No one can run backwards up the stairs. No one. Not even professional dancers who are fit a butchers' dogs.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2014)

Gosh, Aljaz is so sexy sometimes. Might have to have a lie down after that.

I'm pretty sure the backwards bits were on purpose! (Despite being crap.) But everything's gone out of sync now which meant Jamie Cullum looked like he was miming really badly.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 5, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I think they've got some new editing software in the editing suite. Last night someone pressed the wrong button during the round up bit and if that pro dance tonight wasn't played backwards in portions, I'll eat this computer.
> No one can run backwards up the stairs. No one. Not even professional dancers who are fit a butchers' dogs.


i think it was deliberately backwards - to look magical.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Gosh, Aljaz is so sexy sometimes. Might have to have a lie down after that.


I did mention in passing that he winked at me* in Blackpool Tower last year, didn't I?
I came over all unnecessary. 

*In my general direction, more like.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i think it was deliberately backwards - to look magical.


Oh, I'm sure it was intentional. But it just looked weird and I didn't like it.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I did mention in passing that he winked at me* in Blackpool Tower last year, didn't I?
> I came over all unnecessary.
> 
> *In my general direction, more like.


NO WAYZ.
Goodness, an Aljaz wink, what a thought.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 5, 2014)

So glad to see that the SCD fanbase shares our loathing of Mr Wallace


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2014)

It's a travesty that Aliona keeps getting these duffers. 

Murray next, surely.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm amazed Judy Murray is through. Who is voting for her?


She was rubbish. I can only think people are hoping Andy will turn up at some point!

I don't like Gregg so was glad he went but I think Judy was worse


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't like Judy Murray at all. Horrible woman.

And a terrible dancer.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 5, 2014)

I quite liked Greg. *hides*

He was trying really hard.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> It's a travesty that Aliona keeps getting these duffers.


She only started doing it five years ago and she's won it once, so I don't think she's doing too badly.
No pro has won it twice and an awful lot of them have come and gone and not won it even once.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't think you understand: Aliona has gone out. This is sad.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't think you understand: Aliona has gone out. This is sad.



Oh, it's like that, is it? Aww. Poor you. Never mind. Have a Hob Nob.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 5, 2014)

Aliona gets on my nerves. Don't agree to be on Strictly if you're not prepared to get someone shit! She's a mardy so and so if you ask me. I also suspect she's not a very good teacher - she's fine with someone who already has the basics but I reckon she doesn't have the didactic gift, as it were, to work with someone who's not a natural.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 5, 2014)

Also, I can't tell if Thom is devoid of personality or just an arse.


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Also, I can't tell if Thom is devoid of personality or just an arse.



I think he has a slight Zoolander complex, not helped by being told time and again of his aesthetic qualities.

As I said yesterday, Judy might be getting the Scottish block vote. Who's voting for Scott I've no idea, because he's dreadful and knows it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Also, I can't tell if Thom is devoid of personality or just an arse.


Mr. QofG's is convinced that he is...how shall I put it...lovely looking but..a little dim.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2014)

stavros said:


> As I said yesterday, Judy might be getting the Scottish block vote.


I doubt it, nobody likes her.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's is convinced that he is...how shall I put it...lovely looking but..a little dim.


Yeah, with an added dose of arrogance due to the hand life has dealt him thus far. 

Anyway, team Simon/Cristina here. With soft spots for Team Irish and KfG


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2014)

There were four really crap dancers, and only two of them could be in the dance off. No hardly surprosing that Judy & Scott survived, they'll be there soon enough.

I'm astounded Simon is old enough to have a 17 year old daughter!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't even think Thom's that good looking, I don't get it.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Also, I can't tell if Thom is devoid of personality or just an arse.



Classic 'I look like a model so I won't bother being interesting'

He's no Ben Cohen fo' sho'

Also Team Webbe with a soft spot for Mark.

And I like Scott Mills.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 6, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I don't even think Thom's that good looking, I don't get it.



He's got that chiselled model face that looks great in stills but not so much in real life.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 6, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I doubt it, *nobody likes her.*


 She must be liked by some people for her to get through this first vote over Gregg and Jennifer. I can't seeing her getting much further.

(I'm with zoooo about Thom - can't see what all the fuss is about)


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2014)

I suspect that Judy is benefiting from Anton's fan base.
Hope she's out soon though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2014)

Glitter said:


> He's got that chiselled model face that looks great in stills but not so much in real life.


He does look chiselled and modely on first glance, but once you look closer his features are sort of small and weak and bleh.
(No offence to him, I'm sure he's a nice chap!)

I hope Alison has a fast dance this week, her week 1 was brilliant, but this week's didn't work quite so well and I don't want her and Aljaz to go.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2014)

He has zero charisma too


----------



## Betsy (Oct 6, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> *I suspect that Judy is benefiting from Anton's fan base.*
> Hope she's out soon though.


You could well be right,BoatieBird.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 6, 2014)

stavros said:


> I think he has a slight Zoolander complex, not helped by being told time and again of his aesthetic qualities.
> 
> As I said yesterday, Judy might be getting the Scottish block vote. *Who's voting for Scott I've no idea, because he's dreadful and knows it.*



I listened to Radio 1 a couple of times last week as I was driving (both these things are unusual), and every programme is bigging up vote for Scott, so I assume it's their listeners who are keeping him for the lulz.  I reckon he'll last a few weeks.


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I reckon he'll last a few weeks.



The new John Sergeant?


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2014)

A marathon of just over 2 hours tomorrow night. Apparently Donny Osmond is a special guest judge too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 11, 2014)

stavros said:


> A marathon of just over 2 hours tomorrow night. Apparently Donny Osmond is a special guest judge too.


For who can forget Donny & Marie's terrific routine for She Lived On The Morning Side of the Mountain?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

Donny! Hope he sings a bit of "Crazy Horses"!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> For who can forget Donny & Marie's terrific routine for She Lived On The Morning Side of the Mountain?


I bloody love that song. 

Didn't know there was a dance though... :/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

I like Darcy's dress


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

Donny is behaving like our US office in a Skype meeting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

I liked that quickstep, I thought it was fun and well done


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 11, 2014)

I bloody loved that quickstep!

One more judge means we miss out on hearing from everyone though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

That rumba wasn't sexy enough for me, I didn't feel a connection between them. Plus I spent my time watching Kristina's legs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

Judy is not  good is she. I mean she is better this week but...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

I rather like Donny Osmond, he is taking things seriously and I think his comments, on the whole, have been well judged!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 11, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Judy is not  good is she. I mean she is better this week but...


And she didn't cooperate with the popcorn schtick. Charm offensive fail.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 11, 2014)

I find Tim Wonnacott really creepy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

ARMAGEDDON song! I love "Armageddon"..it's on later as well. I know it's shit but I love it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 11, 2014)

We are watching this for the first time.  Have to say it's much better than I thought.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 11, 2014)

I usually hate the fake vt skits. But come on, the Hoff was funny. I laughed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I find Tim Wonnacott really creepy


Me too. I don't trust a man who wears a bow tie_ all_ the time!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2014)

Loved Flack's spinny bits, and Frankie was great too.
Also a fan of Kevin's tight trousers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh Donny, you have let my faith in you down!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 11, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh Donny, you have let my faith in you down!


He's all over the place! And a ten? Daft bugger.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> He's all over the place! And a ten? Daft bugger.


I know! He has said some really good stuff and then gives a 10! I have rather liked him though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

That Paso was mad  Rubbish and mad!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

I hope it will be Judy and Tim in the dance off...with either going, I don't care!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

Now it's time to phone my Mum and get her and Dad's opinion


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2014)

Judy is rubbish


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 11, 2014)

I loved the superman dance  he's got the spirit of strictly. I love it when the judges can't keep it together for laughing too. And Claudia  I love strictly  I'm not even drunk. 

Sunetra was fab. And the presenter with Pasha has amazing legs. 

Audience celeb observations: Denise isn't with Essex Joseph any more I take it


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 11, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That Paso was mad  Rubbish and mad!


I laughed all the way through it. Loved it.


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus I spent my time watching Kristina's legs



Incredible weren't they? I was transfixed.

Incidentally, was Simon any good?


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 11, 2014)

stavros said:


> Incredible weren't they? I was transfixed.
> 
> Incidentally, was Simon any good?


 not really. He was clearly really nervous and maybe a bit self conscious. Kind of the opposite of mr superman. He wasn't even in strictly clobber, although that may not have been his decision. I thought he couldn't quite let himself go.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I loved the superman dance  he's got the spirit of strictly. I love it when the judges can't keep it together for laughing too. And Claudia  I love strictly  I'm not even drunk.
> 
> Sunetra was fab. And the presenter with Pasha has amazing legs.
> 
> *Audience celeb observations: Denise isn't with Essex Joseph any more I take it*


No they split up a little while ago I think.

I voted for Thom, because I thought his charleston was very good. I know he made mistakes but I thought his performance was excellent and his personality came across for the first time. Also Steve (is that the wild animal man's name?) for much the same reason and Jake because I liked his waltz.


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2014)

Does it strike anyone that there's a totty imbalance this year? Frankie and Caroline are attractive women, but the men have Thom, Simon, Mark and Steve's arms.

Still, at least there's still Ola, Kristina, et al.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 11, 2014)

Hmm I still haven't warmed to Thom. I agree Steve and Jake were great. The monkey business and godfather schtick at the beginnings were spot on! 



QueenOfGoths said:


> No they split up a little while ago I think.


Close every door to me, hide all the world from me, bar all the windows and shut out the light


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 11, 2014)

stavros said:


> Does it strike anyone that there's a totty imbalance this year? Frankie and Caroline are attractive women, but the men have Thom, Simon, Mark and Steve's arms.
> 
> Still, at least there's still Ola, Kristina, et al.


If all you're going to consider is conventional attractiveness the yeah. I'm sure there are plenty of men and women that fancy the pants off Sunetra (I would), Jennifer, Alison and Judy. Plus there's pixie.

The only fella you've mentioned that makes me phwoar is Simon. Takes all sorts.


----------



## Celt (Oct 12, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> He's all over the place! And a ten? Daft bugger.


And something quite un natural with his hair


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 12, 2014)

I miss Bruce or at least I don't think Tess is a natural link between audience, judges and contestants. If I can't have Bruce can Tess be shoved to one side in favour of Emma Ball?


----------



## Betsy (Oct 12, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No they split up a little while ago I think.
> 
> *I voted for Thom, *because I thought his charleston was very good. I know he made mistakes but I thought his performance was excellent and his personality came across for the first time. Also Steve (is that the wild animal man's name?) for much the same reason and Jake because I liked his waltz.


Me too..not the best but I thought he was miles better this week and deserved support. I also voted for Sunetra and Frankie. Sunetra was so graceful and her arms were just beautiful! Frankie,for me, was the best on the night ...a knockout dance ...well done her! Loved Jake's dance too but you can only vote for three on-line (was 5 last year, I think) and I felt sure he would be well supported. (at least I hope so!)


----------



## Saffy (Oct 12, 2014)

I laughed all the way through Scott mills dance, I think it was the make up around the eyes as well which had me giggling.
Judy - "you were like Nelson's Column."


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2014)

I hope that Scott or Judy leave, because neither of them have any natural rhythm or whatever. Or Tim, in fact.

I know we always have a comedy person, but I really don't like Scott or Tim, so I hope they both leave soon!  My worry is that they both have a fanbase which will keep them in. 

I just feel sorry for Judy, who is at least not being treated as a comedy person - she just can't dance!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2014)

Frankie and Kevin's paso was excellent. I think Kevin must be a paso doble specialist because that one he did last year with Susanna in Blackpool Tower was awesome too.

I liked Pixie and Trent, but then again I think the quickstep is my favourite dance of all. I don't think we can call what Judy and Anton did a quickstep! Rubbish. He was just hauling her around a lot of the time. 

Sunetra and Brendan were excellent.  She seems like such a lovely woman.

I always think the rumba is a rubbish dance, just lots of posing and gurning, but Caroline and Pasha were fantastic.

Any combination of Scott, Tim and Judy for the dance off. I think Judy should go, but that might be just because I can't be doing with Anton.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2014)

I have decided that this year's Strictly crush is Steve Backshall. He has muscles so could save me from.....a bear! Plus he writes children's stories so must have a sensitive side!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Backshall

Not sure who my lady crush is...still Darcy at the mo!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2014)

Tim and Natalie not in the dance off!! Wtf?


----------



## JimW (Oct 12, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tim and Natalie not in the dance off!! Wtf?


Madness!
Eta I mean with Simon in it


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2014)

Wtf indeed!


----------



## Betsy (Oct 12, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tim and Natalie not in the dance off!! Wtf?


But Simon is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2014)

Simon!!!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2014)

Wtf? Simon in the dance off?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2014)

Simon will be saved, but wtf?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2014)

I demand a recount. What nonsense.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2014)

Well Simon_ must_ go through. I mean his dance wasn't brilliant but he does have potential! 

What is wrong with the Great British public!!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2014)

great british racist public has form...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2014)

Do you really think it's racism?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2014)

anyway, i rewatched the dances just now, and i'm glad Tim didn't go.  It was an awesome routine, and yes - not at all charleston-y... but actually quite tricky despite that, and considering the prop issues i think he did very well.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Do you really think it's racism?


there's a long and ugly tradition of BME contestants being voted out early from strictly.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2014)

In other news, I've never thought Donny Osmond was attractive, even when I was pre-pubescent, and I still don't. There's something wrong about him, somehow. Sexless, if that makes sense - the opposite of sexy.


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well Simon_ must_ go through. I mean his dance wasn't brilliant but he does have potential!
> 
> What is wrong with the Great British public!!


 The ones that vote are dicks.

ETA- hang on, on strictly do you vote to save? If so, I guess it's people like me that don't vote and then moan...


----------



## FiFi (Oct 12, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> great british racist public has form...


Possibly a factor....but another thought is that maybe Simon's fan base doesn't watch or vote for Strictly? 

Tim has the older folks, and Scott has his Radio 1 fans so they may carry them on a few more weeks.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> there's a long and ugly tradition of BME contestants being voted out early from strictly.


I have to admit that I hadn't realised that.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2014)

There is certainly a long tradition of a good dancer being in the dance-off inappropriately early!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2014)

FiFi said:


> Possibly a factor....but another thought is that maybe Simon's fan base doesn't watch or vote for Strictly?
> 
> Tim has the older folks, and Scott has his Radio 1 fans so they may carry them on a few more weeks.


simon's fan base, such as it is, will be women in their thirties, i'd have thought - which isn't *not* the strictly demographic.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2014)

Poor Jennifer will be out then. She's not great ..... but better than Judy!


----------



## FiFi (Oct 12, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> simon's fan base, such as it is, will be women in their thirties, i'd have thought - which isn't *not* the strictly demographic.


Mmm, women in their 30's certainly watch Strictly. 
To be honest I'd never heard of him until a few weeks ago so wasn't aware of who his fans would be. 

Maybe it is racism 


Although the Rumba is a Horrible dance for anyone, so that doesn't help!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2014)

I blame UKIP voters.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2014)

Do we have a "live posting" Antiques Roadshow thread?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Do we have a "live posting" Antiques Roadshow thread?


You need to start one


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Do we have a "live posting" Antiques Roadshow thread?



I've just turned on to Drama and lo and behold, Peter Barlow being all posh in a sinister 'tache as an aide to a prince in old time Canada in Murdoch Mysteries. 
The head copper in it was in Coronation St too.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 12, 2014)

Espresso said:


> *I've just turned on to Drama and lo and behold, Peter Barlow being all posh in a sinister 'tache *as an aide to a prince in old time Canada in Murdoch Mysteries.
> The head copper in it was in Coronation St too.


Bit of a surprise that.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 12, 2014)

Is there anything Scot Mills is actually good at?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2014)

Lots of dross this week but the good were oh so good. I can't believe I'm saying this but I actually had quite a  moment about Max Branning! The sinister dynamic of his waltz was all very ooh.

Frankie and Kevin were the stars for me, also surprisingly enjoyed Pixie Lott's really excellent routine. Flack's rumba was saucy, SimonfromBlue's less so. Couldn't stop thinking of foamy and her love for Under the Sea during Scott Mills' effort


----------



## foamy (Oct 12, 2014)

Bloody awful Scot Mills ruining my favourite party tune!


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2014)

Almost the ideal scenario tonight; get rid of Jennifer thus avoiding any future suggestion that Mrs Brown's Boys is any good, and get a repeat viewing of Kristina's legs. 

Simon really doesn't look like he's enjoying himself at all.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Lots of dross this week but the good were oh so good. I can't believe I'm saying this but I actually had quite a  moment about Max Branning! The sinister dynamic of his waltz was all very ooh.
> 
> Frankie and Kevin were the stars for me, also surprisingly enjoyed Pixie Lott's really excellent routine. Flack's rumba was saucy, SimonfromBlue's less so. Couldn't stop thinking of foamy and her love for Under the Sea during Scott Mills' effort


I'm with you for all of this except the pixie-lott-love.  This afternoon i rewatched all the dances, but CBA with hers.  She's that combo of boringly good (so there's no struggle to identify with), and entirely personality free.  Added to that, it not being one of the interesting dances (i'd watch her do a tango etc), and it was just... yawn.   also, i can't think why but her hairline made it look like she was wearing a wig - which was off-putting.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I also, i can't think why but her hairline made it look like she was wearing a wig - which was off-putting.


Omg I had that exact conversation with, err, myself last night. About her hairline. Fwiw (ie nothing ) I decided wig 

Haven't watched the results show yet, but I can believe Simon was bottom two. The curse of 'oh that dance wasn't entertaining, I'm not voting for it. He'll be fine though because everyone else will vote for him because he's quite good'. Didn't it happen with SEB last year? The pop stars struggle at first with the acting/not taking themselves too srsly. 

I'm sad Jennifer is gone, mostly because my daughter thinks trashpony is on strictly


----------



## Glitter (Oct 13, 2014)

Circumstances always catch up with us which mean that I end up watching Strictly late and have to swerve this thread  

Bugman, Jake, Caroline, Sunestra, Thom and Frankie were great. 

I liked Alison although she had no bounce in her feet. Aliajz is just a joy to watch too - he is clearly living dancing with her!

Simon did ok with a dance that is both difficult and boring, which is a shit combination. I think the Rhumba is really hard for the men because they can't get away with all the flashy swishy leg flashing posturing the women can. Pixie is good but I can't get past the fact that I HATE  both of them (his face makes me want to put my foot through the telly). I also thought the same about her hair spanglechick and Rebelda 

Going against the grain here I quite like Tim - he is giving it everything and that was a hard dance to do, especially for an old bloke. I love his partner too, she's fab!

I like Scott and Judy as well, even though they're shite, and felt a bit sorry for poor Jennifer as they ought to have been the bottom two and I LOVE LOVE LOVE Mark!!! I thought his Superman routine was great, great music for a Paso and he threw himself into it! They keep telling all the better ones to loosen up, perform and if you don't quite get it right don't worry, well that's what he did!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> She's that combo of boringly good (so there's no struggle to identify with), and entirely personality free.... also, i can't think why but her hairline made it look like she was wearing a wig - which was off-putting.



I agree with the above, which is why I was so surprised to enjoy the routine. It hasn't made me like her any more though.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 13, 2014)

I know it's not the UK version, but this made me happier than is perhaps appropriate


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2014)

Finally all caught up, both Frankie and Jake were bloody marvellous. I think Simon may well just have got unlucky, a middling score has often led to people not bothering to vote for them cos they should be safe, doesn't mean he's particularly unpopular. Tho if it happens again...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 14, 2014)

just caught up with the thread, have been off-line for over a week arrgh. 

Eastenders guy last week was sooo amazing, and decent this week. i like the way they deliberately tweaked the style of the waltz to suit him more, even though they then lost a few points for that i think it was a good decision.

Shame for Simon this week, I agree that he's probably suffered partly from people not voting cos they assume he would be safe. although he clearly does not have the confidence in himself/too much of a perfectionist as it looked to me as though he expected to go home in the dance-off. the Rumba was a bit shit though, mostly because it's such a dull dance for the men.

still loving Alison and Sunetra. Frankie was actually less hateful this week. Pixie and Caroline still too smug for me.

loving Tess and Claudia and the bizarre props Claudia has on occasion - horse's head anyone? 

and THANK YOU for posting the Carlton dance. someone mentioned it to me whilst i was unable to watch it and i had forgetten about it. i have just watched it twice in a row and will be watching it again later. absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 14, 2014)

Barbie11 said:


> Nice i also bought kilt for my husband and he's looking decent in kilt. I love it.



Some men look great in kilts.

Anton is not one of them.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

Are you coming, sparkle fans?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Are you coming, sparkle fans?


I'm here!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2014)

And me


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

ooh - love jeanette's stripey dress.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Right, have missed the last two episodes, here we go again.

Hang on, _Scott Mills _is still in?! 

So... Greg, was first to go? Followed by Mrs Mrs Brown?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Right, have missed the last two episodes, here we go again.
> 
> Hang on, _Scott Mills _is still in?!
> 
> So... Greg, was first to go? Followed by Mrs Mrs Brown?


yup and yup.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

I like Frankie's dress and Mr.QofG's likes Kevin's moves 

I am sure that was good but I found it very unmoving


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 18, 2014)

I couldn't work out if the pixellated circle on Mark's trousers was to cover a brand name or his penis?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

Loved that quickstep!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

That was brilliant - i love karen so much.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow that was great!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

and fun fact, my glitterball pals: 'Tiger Feet' was number 1 the week I was born.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 18, 2014)

Loved that, it made me smile the whole time.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

7s? shame.  i guess it's a very technical dance...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Hang on, they've brought in actors?!

Um, are you supposed to grin in a tango?


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 18, 2014)

Jesus.. he just launched her..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

Well she is bound to stay in now she's said that as people will want to see Andy Murray in the audience!

I liked her slicked back hair though


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

Good job the camera wasn't properly on her there, I think she skidded along the floor a bit more than she expected!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

She's getting fucking worse.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh dear that was almost a gusset shot.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Standing titting ovation  Just get rid of the chairs altogether


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't get it. She was barely upright and got sixes, the essex chap was awesome and got sevens...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

That was good from Simon


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

I thought that was very good. Even though I think the charleston is a ridiculous dance to have on Strictly.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 18, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> I couldn't work out if the pixellated circle on Mark's trousers was to cover a brand name or his penis?


I wasn't sure at first either, because grey jogging bottoms can be revealing  but I think it was a logo 



spanglechick said:


> That was brilliant - i love karen so much.


Me too. She's a complete sweetheart, and despite what I expected I really like Mark too.

Scoring is all over the shop tonight, IMO


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

scott mills always looks completely bewildered. It's quite sweet, really.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

Scott Mills is absolute muck.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh bless, Scott is rubbish! And he went wrong. And I was worried about her in the lifts!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Holy shit, Bruno is being _brutal_


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh bless, Scott is rubbish! And he went wrong. And I was worried about her in the lifts!!



So was I! 
I note she wasn't throwing in any of those loop the loop and catch me before I fall on my head type lifts. Wise girl.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh God, make it _stop_


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh dear! Even Elliot said he was hopeless. His intense look was hilarious


----------



## Saffy (Oct 18, 2014)

Lol, aww him saying "oh well" as he ran up the stairs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh Darcy!! I am with Craig on that, it was a two in the Goth household


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

He must have quite a few fans, right?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Just look at that _chest_  And his arms! And chin!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

He kind of looks like Chris Hollins' beefy brother, actually


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Boy's got some moves, it's all just a little ungainly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

I like him


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

oh, this is not steve's dance - too stiff ... but...

I may be getting a bit of a thing for his body.  This is unlike me.  Muscles aren't usually my thing.  But he's very strong, isn't he?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

He did the splits backwards through her legs! Ye Gods. 
He's lovely, too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I may be getting a bit of a thing for his body.  This is unlike me.  Muscles aren't usually my thing.  But he's very strong, isn't he?


I think, like rugby players, it's because you get the impression they're practical muscles, rather than posing muscles.

Well, for me, at least


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> oh, this is not steve's dance - too stiff ... but...
> 
> I may be getting a bit of a thing for his body.  This is unlike me.  Muscles aren't usually my thing.  But he's very strong, isn't he?



Me too!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Espresso said:


> He did the splits backwards through her legs! Ye Gods.


Innit! Lawd knows where he learnt to do that?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

That "I don't care" from Natalie was rather good  Again, felt a bit more honest than the luvvie stuff you often get.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think, like rugby players, it's because you get the impression they're practical muscles, rather than posing muscles.
> 
> Well, for me, at least





QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too!


thing is - i really don't fancy *him*. I think, partly it's because he's the kind of straightforward, vanilla, but lovely bloke that sadly finds women like me a bit of a nightmare... and then his face is weird.  But hmm. yes.  The body.


Oh, and i'm seeing a whole new lovely side to Aljaz this year.  Which means I can actually see him as attractive now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Right, so this is "bring your family to Strictly" week, isn't it?

A cynical ploy to try and humanise the contestants that I will not fall for


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't like the children of the corn.  there's no interest if it's all so easy.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh, fuck OFF.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

Pixie's very good indeed.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 18, 2014)

She's just realised she hasn't got a personality


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

ROBIN in the audience!!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh do fuck off with the tears


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ROBIN in the audience!!


oh no - i missed him.  Bobby!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

That was shit, and not funny.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2014)

Princess Leia knitted hat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh God I hope that Tim is out this week, he is awful!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 18, 2014)

He looked like Mickey Mouse with that hat on


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

Sunetra looks like she's got a dress on that's been made of the top half of the dress she wore a few weeks ago.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

Not sure this is Sunetra's dance which is a shame as I really like her


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

A little loose, needed more snap and precision I thought.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not sure this is Sunetra's dance which is a shame as I really like her


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Exactly my thoughts.


And mine. Ow


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

I do wish they'd stop putting the men in stupid trousers. Why did Brendan need pockets for that dance? 
I reckon she's a ballroom girl, my lovely Sunetra.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

He's got so much better.  I think they're shagging.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh I thought that was lovely!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

I thought that was lovely. Bit too much faffing about, but he's very musical.


----------



## JimW (Oct 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> He's got so much better.  I think they're shagging.


Every time they get to "that stage" it's an amazing feeling


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Fecking hell, not short on confidence is he!  I mean, with good reason, but he fecking went for that start!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

oops, jake!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2014)

Now _that_ is more deserving of an ovation than anything else this evening.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

That was good, slight stumble but really, really good!!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

That was the first of his I didn't love.  The costume is massively unflattering and the face he was pulling was really unattractive.	He looked pudgy.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

did darcy not see him trip over his feet?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

I could see that there were mistakes, but Jake certainly is a joy to watch. I think he's ace. Such a masculine aspect to his dancing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

Caroline Flack...meh. She is quite  good though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

What does she do, Caroline Flack, I mean what is her job? I only know her for going out with that young bloke


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

ok - well i seem to be watching a different show to the judges this week, but i reckon  noncey flack is struggling to keep up.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

She had a bit of a skid, shame.  Lovely dance.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

so again - dafuq?  you can make at least two mistakes and get a nine, Len?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

It surely SURELY is Scot's time to go, isn't it?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2014)

I really didn't think that was all that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

Tricky one to call this week. I hope it will be Tim and Scott in the bottom two with Tim to go but they seem to have popular support.

There are a few in the middle of the leaderboard, Alison and Steve, who could be in the dance off


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2014)

i'd like judy to go. for me, she was terrible.  that bit after she was thrown across the floor with all the grace of a bag of laundry, where anton walked her backwards quite quickly - he was literally having to keep her upright.  shades of that awful gmtv woman.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 18, 2014)

I liked Mark, Simon, Jake and Pixie this week. Caroline's dress was not flattering, and Steve and Sunetra are I think more suited to ballroom. 

Glitter when you've watched this can we drool over Brendan please? Ripped trousers aside  he puts the sexiest touches in to his Latin moves. I could eat him for breakfast 

(((Scott))) he's not good, bless him, he's got turned in feet which can't really be helped. Judges were mean though.

I'll be happy to see the back of Tim and Judy, although I'll be sad to see Natalie go because she's a darl.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2014)

Brendan?  Honestly I could be stuck on a desert island with him and not want to shag him 

I'd really like Scott, Tim and Judy to go - they're all pants. If I had to choose one, it'd probably be Tim. Scott's vaguely entertaining if utterly shit. And I thought Judy was a lot better this week


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't actually fancy Brendan, but he's such a sexy dancer. If that makes any sense.


----------



## foamy (Oct 18, 2014)

It's really funny reading a weeks worth of your comments AFTER watching the show and trying to remember who did what / who has elicited the "good grief!" Comments 

Rebelda  you have plummeted in my estimations with your Brendan love 

I'd like Scot to go, just so I don't have to watch his awful "comedy" in the dances from behind my hands. Air grab


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Brendan?  Honestly I could be stuck on a desert island with him and not want to shag him





foamy said:


> Rebelda  you have plummeted in my estimations with your Brendan love


Come at me bros  when Glitter gets back from her swanky meal she'll back me up. No one understands our love 

I like James Jordan too  although I don't fancy him  

I'm dead chuffed because my daughter is team Alison all the way. I thought she'd take to Pixie because she's blonde and princessey


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2014)

Frankie and Jake seem some way above everyone else at the moment, and Simon looked like he actually enjoyed this evening for a change.

Thom seems to have the personality of sandpaper.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2014)

I think Sunetra might be in the bottom two.  
Hopefully against Scott or Judy, then we can get rid of the dead wood.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 18, 2014)

Brendan Cole has put a bit of weight on hasn't he?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Brendan Cole has put a bit of weight on hasn't he?


I thought he looked a bit portly tonight, now as you say it. And bursting out of your trousers is never a good sign. 
Aww, I do like him though, I love the way he sticks up for his partners.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 18, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Come at me bros  when Glitter gets back from her swanky meal she'll back me up. No one understands our love
> 
> *I like James Jordan too*  although I don't fancy him
> 
> I'm dead chuffed because my daughter is team Alison all the way. I thought she'd take to Pixie because she's blonde and princessey


I didn't like him on Strictly and liked him even less after seeing him on Celeb Big Brother where he called himself the 'Brad Pitt of dancing' Boy he doesn't half love himself. He says that Strictly is  struggling without Bruce Forsyth hosting or him dancing, saying it's the worst ‘Strictly’ ever.
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/10/16/strictly-come-dancing-james-jordan-2014_n_5994994.html
I enjoyed Thom's dance tonight ..he has improved a lot and I think he could go far. Caroline was impressive again ...she just seems a natural. 
Judy,Tim or Scott to go this week...preferably Tim or Judy.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2014)

Just caught up. Loved Jake, Alison (who I think is ace generally), Thom and Mark.  Judy and Scott in the dance-off, with Judy to go. She's dreadful in every way.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2014)

Betsy said:


> he doesn't half love himself.



I've never really taken to him either, but I'd feel a little smug if I woke up next to Ola every morning.


----------



## foamy (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm surprised that James Jordan isn't in this year but Ola is- has that been explained?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2014)

foamy said:


> I'm surprised that James Jordan isn't in this year but Ola is- has that been explained?


Yes, they wanted Ola back but not James.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2014)

Oooooh that is a surprise!!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2014)

Give over. Judy and Anton through and Mark and Karen in the dance off? Hope the other pair is a pair who should be there, unlike last week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Give over. *Judy and Anton *through and Mark and Karen in the dance off? Hope the other pair is a pair who should be there, unlike last week.


That means Andy will be in the audience next week!


----------



## JimW (Oct 19, 2014)

There's some sort of dodgy betting syndicate behind this bizarre voting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2014)

Well Tim is out then! Not that I'm sorry


----------



## JimW (Oct 19, 2014)

Bet Mark is nervous now


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2014)

Unless Mark strangles and eats Karen in this dance off, it's toodle oo to the very lovely Natalie.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2014)

Mark went a bit wrong but still deserves to stay in more than Tim


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 19, 2014)

mark did just bollocks that up in the middle, but should be safe.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 19, 2014)

I think mark and karen are suffering a bit from mid-table apathy, but also - they were underscored last night.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2014)

That was a nice speech by Tim


----------



## JimW (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice speech


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2014)

Did Natalie just say "Well done, babyface" to Mark? Aww.
Lovely words from Tim, there.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I think mark and karen are suffering a bit from mid-table apathy, but also - they were underscored last night.


They really were. And tonight shows his ridiculous the dance off is when there's a couple who are clearly competent vs one who isn't.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 19, 2014)

Sweet man, and a lovely tribute to Natalie.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2014)

I just cried laughing at Tim's goodbye dance. That was spectacular.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2014)

aah, bless, that was sweet


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I just cried laughing at Tim's goodbye dance. That was spectacular.



I thought that was ace. He was loving it! Everyone around him was watching him with smiles on their faces. 
Lovely


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I thought that was ace. He was loving it! Everyone around him was watching him with smiles on their faces.
> Lovely


It was brilliant! I always end up liking them just as they get voted out.


----------



## foamy (Oct 19, 2014)

BEST LAST DANCE EVER! 

Lovely, thoughtful speech, sorry he had to go and not Judy the ironing board. Charleston next week will be cringeworthy


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2014)

foamy said:


> sorry he had to go and not Judy the ironing board. Charleston next week will be cringeworthy


But Andy will be there!

Which might mean people will think it's cruel to chuck her out that week. Poor Scott


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 19, 2014)

pixie lott anyone?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 19, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> pixie lott anyone?


equally irritating, but in different ways.  airbrushed waftiness vs stage-school 'tits-and-teeth'


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2014)

belboid said:


> But Andy will be there!
> 
> Which might mean people will think it's cruel to chuck her out that week. Poor Scott



There might be something in that. 
Natalie's Mum and Dad came all the way from Australia last week and she avoided the dance off. Now, as far as I know, Mr and Mrs Lowe are not tennis champeens or even celebrities, but I do remember thinking "I bet Natalie told them that if they were coming to see her on the telly, they'd better come quick and not be harbouring any notions of coming to see her in the final."


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2014)

Espresso said:


> There might be something in that.
> Natalie's Mum and Dad came all the way from Australia last week and she avoided the dance off. Now, as far as I know, Mr and Mrs Lowe are not tennis champeens or even celebrities, but I do remember thinking "I bet Natalie told them that if they were coming to see her on the telly, they'd better come quick and not be harbouring any notions of coming to see her in the final."


I wish they'd seen her tonight - her dance with Trent during the Tony Bennett/Lady Gaga thing was great


----------



## Glitter (Oct 19, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Brendan?  Honestly I could be stuck on a desert island with him and not want to shag him
> 
> I'd really like Scott, Tim and Judy to go - they're all pants. If I had to choose one, it'd probably be Tim. Scott's vaguely entertaining if utterly shit. And I thought Judy was a lot better this week



Wash your mouth out. I fucking love Brendan. He's attractive and he's nails. I also think he's the best teacher by a mile and he proper sticks up for whoever he dances with. 



foamy said:


> Rebelda  you have plummeted in my estimations with your Brendan love



SMH. 



Rebelda said:


> Come at me bros  when Glitter gets back from her swanky meal she'll back me up. No one understands our love
> 
> I like James Jordan too  although I don't fancy him
> 
> I'm dead chuffed because my daughter is team Alison all the way. I thought she'd take to Pixie because she's blonde and princessey



I'll back you to the hilt on the Brendan love but James Jordan is a fucking creep. I hate him almost as much as I love Brendan. 



Mrs Miggins said:


> Brendan Cole has put a bit of weight on hasn't he?



I'd put a good few stone on him  



Espresso said:


> I thought he looked a bit portly tonight, now as you say it. And bursting out of your trousers is never a good sign.
> Aww, I do like him though, I love the way he sticks up for his partners.



 He's the best teacher by some distance imo. He almost made a dancer out of Victoria Pendleton remember....



Espresso said:


> Unless Mark strangles and eats Karen in this dance off, it's toodle oo to the very lovely Natalie.



Genuine LOL. I think Natalie looked like Penny in Dirty Dancing with her hair like that. I love her. I think Mark is brilliant as well. He proper goes for it. 

Mr Glitter and I reckon Jake is going to win it. He's good enough and he has a good voting fanbase.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 19, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Wash your mouth out. I fucking love Brendan. He's attractive and he's nails. I also think he's the best teacher by a mile and he proper sticks up for whoever he dances with.


He used to be utterly horrible to his celebs, though.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 20, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> He used to be utterly horrible to his celebs, though.



Did he? When?

I first got into it when he danced with Claire King and he defended her to the hilt more than once.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 20, 2014)

Why don't people like James Jordan?  Wasn't he another pro who used to defend his celebrity?


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 20, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Did he? When?
> 
> I first got into it when he danced with Claire King and he defended her to the hilt more than once.



Sarah Manners and Fiona Phillips would beg to differ. I seem to remember he was particularly vile to the former, like reducing to tears unpleasant.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 20, 2014)

Brendan sounds like a complete shit in this article from 2008 http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/brendan-coles-strictly-come-dancing-344516 although it is notable that he is blaming his celebrity partners for not letting him teach them!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 20, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> Sarah Manners and Fiona Phillips would beg to differ. I seem to remember he was particularly vile to the former, like reducing to tears unpleasant.



I don't remember Sarah Manners. I thought everyone was horrible to Fiona Phillips. She was the one that had Len kicking off because she kept getting through wasn't she? 

Brendan must have mellowed somewhat then because he doesn't come across like that now imo. It's one of the reasons I like him so much - he always seems firmly on the side of his partner.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Brendan must have mellowed somewhat then because he doesn't come across like that now imo. It's one of the reasons I like him so much - he always seems firmly on the side of his partner.


I could be wrong, but his defense of his partners has always felt a little calculated to me. A little _too_ vociferous - like he wanted to be seen doing it.

Like I say though, could be genuine and I'm doing him a disservice by interpreting it the wrong way.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 20, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I don't remember Sarah Manners. I thought everyone was horrible to Fiona Phillips. She was the one that had Len kicking off because she kept getting through wasn't she?
> 
> Brendan must have mellowed somewhat then because he doesn't come across like that now imo. It's one of the reasons I like him so much - he always seems firmly on the side of his partner.


Yeah, I don't remember him being horrid, either, but then, he wasn't one of the stars of the show in the early days. He was just one of the dancers. Perhaps we didn't notice his behaviour so much?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 20, 2014)

oh no, Brendan used to be a proper dick - massively arrogant and always mouthing off at everyone.

sometimes he'd go off on one at Craig so much it would be to the detriment of his partner as people wouldn't vote for him.

he's still well smug so i don't love him, but he's toned it down a LOT and i almost like him now.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 20, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yeah, I don't remember him being horrid, either, but then, he wasn't one of the stars of the show in the early days. He was just one of the dancers. Perhaps we didn't notice his behaviour so much?



He won the first series and had a hugely public affair with the first winner! He was probably the only professional most viewers could name in the first few series (well, him and Anton).

I don't like him. This may be obvious. Let's not give him too much attention (but he's a baddun I tell you!!!! )


----------



## Glitter (Oct 20, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> He won the first series and had a hugely public affair with the first winner! He was probably the only professional most viewers could name in the first few series (well, him and Anton).
> 
> I don't like him. This may be obvious. Let's not give him too much attention (but he's a baddun I tell you!!!! )


 
He cheated on her who ended up getting off with James Martin with Natasha Kaplinsky didn't he?

Strictly is just a massive copping joint innit?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2014)

I missed it all this weekend due to Mr K's birthday, so have just watched a few choice dances. Mark and Karen were fantastic! They were this week's winners for me, can't believe they were in the dance off. Jake's jive was a bit weird, like watching a psychotic Mr Soft on speed. Frankie and KFG very good but a bit blah, although they get bonus points for dancing to one of my favourite ever pop songs. Agree that Steve and Sunetra didn't shine in the latin dances but I still like them both. Flack very good, Simon much better this week. Don't think I bothered with anyone else.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 20, 2014)

Glitter said:


> He cheated on her who ended up getting off with James Martin with Natasha Kaplinsky didn't he?
> 
> Strictly is just a massive copping joint innit?



Camilla Dallerup, that was. Her and Brendan were engaged at the time, I seem to recall.
I didn't know she'd got off with James Martin. Blimey. I'd not have him for a bet. (I'm sure he's heartbroken  )


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 21, 2014)

this was the first wek i really liked Mark so a bit bemused he was in the dance-off.

the trouble is there are quite a lot of quite good quite attractive men in the show so they presumably all appeal to the same demographic and people can't be bothered to vote for them all.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 22, 2014)

Barbie11 said:


> But i like fashionkilts. and all of you must visit WWW.fashionkilt.com


http://www.fashionkilt.com[/QUOTE

Christ, I _must? _
Ok then


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 22, 2014)

Good for Zoe Ball mentioning Oscar performances when talking to Pixie just now.. still the longer she's in the more I can shout at the telly every Saturday, which let's face it, is what it's all about


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

I have wine....I am ready!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

I like Sunetra's outfit


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

"Do you box?"

Call me cynical, but I think she knew the answer before she asked the question


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

I liked that quickstep. He is very light on his feet


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree with every one of those posts QueenOfGoths


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2014)

I also like Sunetra's outfit - and especially her little beehivey hairdo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

Joanne looks like she should be playing Mabel in "Mack and Mabel"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

Dare we watch...?


----------



## Saffy (Oct 25, 2014)

At least his face sort of fits this dance/song.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh bless Scott, but he is not dancing!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh dear...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

I may have hidden in my hoody for some of that... 

Craig is speechless!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

Never has praise been fainter than "your best dance yet"


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2014)

The foal has just said that he has the face for this dance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

I feel for Scott because I cannot dance, really cannot dance. People have tried to teach me and failed....so I feel for him but he is shit!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

I think they've been told to be kind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh come on that was never worth 5, 3 maybe but not 5!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

Fair to say I'm never jealous of men with long legs until I'm watching Strictly 

Did seem like he was a bit off somewhere, either unrehearsed or not concentrating fully.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2014)

I think in that, that yvetta's moves were so complicated, and his were more simple - which looked like he wasn't in the same dance.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2014)

I keep being interrupted by children so only seen Jake and Sunetra so far. Both good, although Sunetra's hair looks like it's travelled back in time from Halloween week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

I _keep _forgetting Wayne Bridge has anything to do with Strictly and it keeps surprising me  

We must now be into repeating songs territory


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 25, 2014)

That was lovely.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2014)

Mark was amazingly good!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

Been eating...liked Mark, was a little disappointed in Thom but still think he deserves to be in it. Frankie bores me though she is good


Erm....sorry, Bruno, brazilians big in Essex


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2014)

Ooh Frankie and KFG. I'd be happy for them to win. He is just awesome and repping for Grimsby, and she seems to feel genuine delight in dancing, which is what sets the very good apart from their good but soulless rivals in my book.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2014)

Thom didn't seem to have the cha cha spirit. Likewise Alison and the tango.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah - i don't find frankie too dull.  

and mark and karen were lovely.  dunno if that was a 9, darcey you perve - but perhaps he was marked generously to compensate for his bizarre marking last week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Ooh Frankie and KFG. I'd be happy for them to win. He is just awesome and repping for Grimsby, and she seems to feel genuine delight in dancing, which is what sets the very good apart from their good but soulless rivals in my book.


I just can't warm to Frankie somehow, though I thought she was lovely with her little boy. KFG is great though!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2014)

dry ice on the floor? surely that's cheating!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2014)

And I just googled Simon. He's nearly 37  I thought he'd had his daughter when he was about 12


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

I really liked that, Simon's smile is beautiful!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

Time for another glass of wine!

Oh Andy is not there so I am afraid she will be in for another week


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

Do you think he's holding out for the final...?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2014)

Mark has amazed me with how good he is. I snobbishly never expected it  Sorry Mark, you're great.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

Clearly some moves were forgotten, but dammit she went for it and that's worth something!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2014)

judy was surprisingly unshit in the lifts, but no swivel and really poor timing issues.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> no swivel and really poor timing issues.


Craig...?


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 25, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> judy was surprisingly unshit in the lifts, but no swivel and really poor timing issues.


 Psychic!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2014)

after ten years, i should hope i've picked up *something*.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

I think 3 is a little harsh when he gave 4 for last week's dance.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2014)

Wardrobe don't like Caroline do they?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2014)

Didn't think there was much Viennese in Simon and Kristina's waltz.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Wardrobe don't like Caroline do they?


Neither do I...but she is good


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Wardrobe don't like Caroline do they?


was just about to post about how wrong those colours were.  also the hair wasn't right at all.  

dunno - i didn't get enough strength in this, but maybe i missed what they saw in the studio.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

Another one where I paid more attention to the backing than the dance. I think often a well-performed song/tune can give a dance a couple of extra pints (in the audience's mind, if not the judges).


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 25, 2014)

Urgh Judy just pisses me off - go away. 

Loved Frankie and Mark. Thom was better, but forgettable. 

Caroline was a bit good eh  I forget she exists every week though


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> was just about to post about how wrong those colours were.  also the hair wasn't right at all.
> 
> dunno - i didn't get enough strength in this, but maybe i missed what they saw in the studio.


Didn't do it got me either but I found her messy outfit massively distracting. And her weird hairstyle. But I also find her lack of self confidence terribly false


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

I think that was BAC!

I do feel for the male celebs with the leading, it's hard enough for them to remember the steps!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> judy was surprisingly unshit in the lifts, but no swivel and really poor timing issues.



Totally agree with this but at least she looked alive for once.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2014)

Aww that was sweet. Ola looks beautiful


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

I thought that was a lovely waltz


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

Do you think he had to shave _just before_ he went on?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2014)

Mark was amaze balls. Also like Frankie, Flackers and Steve, who comes across as a lovely bloke. I find Simon forgettable.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 25, 2014)

That was lovely, I do have a bit of a soft spot for Steve.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 25, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought that was a lovely waltz


It was. I wasn't expecting that but I enjoyed it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

Saffy said:


> That was lovely, I do have a bit of a soft spot for Steve.


Me too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

Although there isn't perhaps bucket loads of chemistry, I think they might possibly be quite a good match as I get the feeling they're both pretty focussed and determined.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2014)

Please can Judy or Scott go this week.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2014)

Hendo's just dubbed them The StepfordChildren.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2014)

Caroline was very good. But christ almighty, that dress  My eyes! In fact, she gets an extra point for making it work so hard in spite of that horror frock.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2014)

that was the first pixie dance i've found interesting and entertaining.  i think, actually, mostly i hate her weirdy-looking partner.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

I am hoping Judy and Scott in the dance off but anyone from Steve and Ola down are in danger I think


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2014)

Aw, it's like a little New Year every time the lines open


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 25, 2014)

I loved that samba! 

Steve's dance didn't do it for me. High bar tonight though.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2014)

Interesting night tonight with not much to choose between them at the top. Judges much more realistic with the scoring.  Tonight was the first time I wasn't wowed by jake, although he was still very good.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> that was the first pixie dance i've found interesting and entertaining.  i think, actually, mostly i hate her weirdy-looking partner.


Yes! Me too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Mark was amaze balls. Also like Frankie, Flackers and Steve, who comes across as a lovely bloke. I find Simon forgettable.



Same for me. I loved Steve's dance tonight, really romantic. I think he and Ola are a great team.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Hendo's just dubbed them The StepfordChildren.


Paul Lewis, who I follow on Twitter just replied to a tweet of Hendo's and I got all confused getting my internet sites mixed up, a kind of crossing of the beams...I have also been drinking quite a lot though


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Tonight was the first time I wasn't wowed by jake


Yes, I was going to say exactly that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Yes! Me too.



And me! Some actual real fun and personality this week.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 25, 2014)

Death to Scott Mills


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2014)

I like the way that there are so many strong dancers this year - and not the ones I'd expected. Steve and Mark are totally out of leftfield. There's a lot of them that have a good chance of winning it. V exciting!


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2014)

I felt a bit guilty, but when Lisa Riley appeared in Alison's intro piece, I got HMHB's _Breaking News_ stuck in my head;


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 26, 2014)

i feel for Alison, as she really is hitting the stage where her size is holding her back. she's in no way at the bottom of the group in my eyes though, she has a few weeks left, i just hope they go well for her. she seems to be enjoying it though. and for the benefit of any midlands people, apparently she can regularly be seen in the big Asda in Shirley in Birmingham.

Essex boy was really good again. i suppose he's plenty of room in his empty little head for the dance moves! he does seem nice though despite the dim.

Jake still decent although not a best week for him. 

also still liking Sunetra and Simon and thought the guy with the arms and the rugby player/model did well again. 

liked Pixie and Frankie a bit more this week - it is true that Pixie's dancer is off-putting.

bit annoyed that Caroline was good again when she's so clearly dead inside and full of fake modesty.

i fast-forwarded Judy and Scott. just no. leave. double-eviction please.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 26, 2014)

I have managed to spoil it for myself, literally, by giving in to temptation and reading a spoiler thread, so I know who is in the dance off and who is eliminated. 

I didn't think it would make any difference to my enjoyment of watching the show, but I really think I have spoilt it for myself!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2014)

I ashamed to admit that the opening song is one of Mr. QofG's favourites!


----------



## foamy (Oct 26, 2014)

Cotton eye joe= brilliant
Pit bull mash up = my ears!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

As loath as I am to concede it, Karen and KFG do suit each other as a couple.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh ffs. Scott through and Thom in the dance off. Stupid!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm quite out of touch with these things (as much as this may come as a shock to you), but I imagine he's got quite a large voting base from his Radio 1 work. Plus those who like to keep the rubbish ones in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh ffs. Scott through and Thom in the dance off. Stupid!


Scott and Judy should be in the dance-off. (And Scott saved). 

George seems subdued.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

Fair to say Boy George would rather be at home with some Lemsip?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Scott and Judy should be in the dance-off. (And Scott saved).
> 
> George seems subdued.


Initially I thought it was just a more sedate style, 'cause he's all mature and all that, but I think he sounded pretty unwell.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fair to say Boy George would rather be at home with some Lemsip?


that's a charitable interpretation.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

I think the judges would be so much fun without Len. There's a lovely chemistry between the other three, and then they've got curmudgeonly Uncle Len in the corner giving it all the "I'm head judge" pomposity.


spanglechick said:


> that's a charitable interpretation.


Aye, well...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

As just exclaimed out loud: Fuck. Me!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2014)

Ffs


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2014)

That's not fair.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2014)

What a load of bollocks


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

Slightly surprising not just because of the ability, you'd have thought Simon would also have a decent fanbase to bring the votes in.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2014)

I guess it's at least a fair fight re who does best dance now I suppose.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

That must be so harsh actually, to think "I'm here because not enough people like me" (or at least, they like other people more)


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh Mark!   I really like him. Poppet!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Oh Mark!   I really like him. Poppet!


It's the sort of thing I'd normally roll my eyes at, but I actually get a bit dusty


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, thanks very much Judy. 

Someone pass the brain bleach.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's the sort of thing I'd normally roll my eyes at, but I actually get a bit dusty


Because it was completely unintentional and unstaged.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

I am a 30 year old man sitting on his own on a Sunday evening getting teary-eyed over three men in sequins and spandex


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

Is one of them off?  It looks like he's a bit behind her or something


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I am a 30 year old man sitting on his own on a Sunday evening getting teary-eyed over three men in sequins and spandex



I find you very attractive right now 

Thom was a bit shit then


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I find you very attractive right now


You wouldn't if you saw the mascara running 


colacubes said:


> Thom was a bit shit then


Lil' bit


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2014)

I think Simon went off his game there.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2014)

tricky one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

This is almost worse than penalties!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2014)

aww.  wonder if they'll come out as a couple now.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2014)

Shame for them as they were getting better.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2014)

Nail biter ! Wow. 

Glad Simon was saved because I like him better.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

Sweet suffering christ 

One of the things I love about Strictly is that the experience clearly means so much to everyone, and not in a desperate "I need this to succeed in life" way. Makes it even worse when they have to go


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh fuck me, this is such a downer of an episode! 

How guilty do you think Scott and/or Judy feel?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2014)

oh that was sensitive, pixie.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2014)

What a ridiculous scenario. They should both still be in it.  Grrrr! I am unhappy with that


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> oh that was sensitive, pixie.


What did she do?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> oh that was sensitive, pixie.


Missed it, what'd she say?


QueenOfGoths said:


> What a ridiculous scenario. They should both still be in it.  Grrrr! I am unhappy with that


Another nail in the coffin of democracy!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> oh that was sensitive, pixie.



I didn't think it was possible to like her less.  I was wrong.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

Actually, don't tell me what she did, I think I'll have more fun imagining all manner of heinous and inappropriate things she could have done.

Early front runner: kneeslide across the dancefloor with double arm pump while everyone else was in the goodbye hug.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I didn't think it was possible to like her less.  I was wrong.


Details! I would like more reasons to hate her, please.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Early front runner: kneeslide across the dancefloor with double arm pump while everyone else was in the goodbye hug.


Goose stepped across the floor wearing a Kkk hood and an Orange sash.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Goose stepped across the floor wearing a Kkk hood and an Orange sash.


It would certainly be one of the more divisive Hallowe'en routines


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2014)

everyone else was doing their shocked/sad pieces to camera.  she and the weird one were bouncing around saying "I just can't wait for the halloween special, it's so exciting"" or similar.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

Giving the benefit of the doubt, she may have said any number of things, and the editors picked that as they needed _someone_ to be positive and trailing next week's show, amongst all the "this is a fundamental flaw with this show" subtext of the comments from the other couples.

But as we've already established, I'm in a very charitable mood this evening


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2014)

i'd like to see alan sugar as head judge for the dance off


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd like to never see Alan Sugar again.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 26, 2014)

To be fair, it sounded like Pixie was asked about next week.  Who is voting for Judy. 

Poor Simon was in bits.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'd like to never see Alan Sugar again.


you'd love to see him say "pixie lott -you're fired". plus if len took on the apprentice you'd get a better sort of person on the show


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd love to see him say "pixie lott -you're fired". plus if len took on the apprentice you'd get a better sort of person on the show


I really wouldn't. He's like a male Anne Robinson, someone who thinks simply being mean is 'tough'.

CRH could give them both a lesson


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Giving the benefit of the doubt, she may have said any number of things, and the editors picked that as they needed _someone_ to be positive and trailing next week's show, amongst all the "this is a fundamental flaw with this show" subtext of the comments from the other couples.
> 
> But as we've already established, I'm in a very charitable mood this evening


oh i don't doubt.  but she clearly wasn't feeling remotely sombre or upset in the aftermath of the exit.  which suggests that she doesn't really give a shit.


----------



## JimW (Oct 26, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> oh i don't doubt.  but she clearly wasn't feeling remotely sombre or upset in the aftermath of the exit.  which suggests that she doesn't really give a shit.


She might have done but I suspect any one thought or emotion other than "How great am I?" never lasts longer than a goldfish's holiday memories for our Pixie.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> *To be fair, it sounded like Pixie was asked about next week.*  Who is voting for Judy.
> 
> Poor Simon was in bits.


Yes, I thought that must have been how it happened because Steve came right after her and he didn't mention Thom either.
I can't quite believe poor Thom has gone. After the first dance I had more or less put him down as an also run but he improved such a lot after that that I voted for him in the second week. I was genuinely looking forward to see how he would go on. Silly British public. I know it's only a programme but Thom's going has quite upset me. It must be a bit embarrassing for Simon to know he is a good dancer but not popular with the voters. I thought his 'Blue' following would have seen him alright.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 27, 2014)

Ffs. That is all. Well, except for I slightly prefer Simon so that could have gone worse.


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2014)

Every time I see her name written down I want Pixie to dance to a song by her namesakes. _Velouria, Gigantic _or_ Debaser_ immediately spring to mind.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2014)

Halloween week! Always my favourite.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

Judy better go this week!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm excited!!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2014)

No Claudia.  *sobs*


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

oh no!   i mean i love zoe better than claudia on itt, but claudia rocks the interview palace!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

Frankie looks great as the Wicked Witch of the West!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

wardrobe's hate capaign against noncey flack continues, i see...


----------



## Ms T (Nov 1, 2014)

Is Claudia sick?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

Not enough dancing in that jive for me, though I do like Sunetra


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

mm.  she was out of timing and got worse as she went on.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Is Claudia sick?


he child is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2014)

That wasn't a jive!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

Darcy's hair is lovely!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2014)

Ooh, Aljaz in eye makeup. Yes please.


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Sunetra's hair looked glam not scary. Agree not her best but good enough surely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

I feel sorry for the poor woman trying to sing like Kate Bush!


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I feel sorry for the poor woman trying to sing like Kate Bush!


Just replicate this one-of-a-kind!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Ooh, Aljaz in eye makeup. Yes please.


I've just noticed his trousers


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just noticed his trousers


Gosh yes. *fans self*


----------



## Ms T (Nov 1, 2014)

Love the billowing shirt on Aljaz!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

Right, enough of the frilly shirt and trousers, I need to cook!!


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

This technical jargon about wafting is over my head


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Can't believe Simon is old enough to have an eighteen year old kid


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

ooh - did that just go a bit wrong?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2014)

Backshall's certainly bloody did. Oops.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

Too many lifts, not enough dancing for me. I still like him though


----------



## Ms T (Nov 1, 2014)

I agree with Bruno. Too difficult.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

lots of mistakes tonight - and that makeup was unhelpful - the charleston is about facial expression too.


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Must. Be. Fair. To. Pixie. Even. Though...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

but they were massively over-marked.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

Oooh Electric 6...another one not easy to sing!!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2014)

I do love that wig.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

I am not sure whether that was good or bad, it kind of passed me by


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I do love that wig.


It's not just back-comb explosion?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

That was ok - but it didn't seem like a tango to me.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 1, 2014)

I just didn't feel that tango.


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

I've warmed to Judy, she deserves to outlast the shit dj


----------



## Ms T (Nov 1, 2014)

Judy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2014)

Those dogs didn't want to be there, did they?


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

She was just wandering about for a fair bit of that


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2014)

If she stays in after that, I'm demanding a recount.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 1, 2014)

God I hate Anton.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2014)

As ever, I am watching a but behind. Sunetra very average  Alison pulling a face so distracting that between that and the terrible version of the song, I couldn't see anything of note.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, I would do Aljaz in that eye make up though. And the shirt.


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Surprised, though bow to their technical knowledge. Looked sharp to me


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

JimW said:


> Surprised, though bow to their technical knowledge. Looked sharp to me


yes - i thought he looked more in control than simon.

i like his metallic spray mask.


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Pasha in that wig looks like he's just back from pulling mangel wurzels


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

i thought scott did ok there.  well choreographed for sure!


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i thought scott did ok there.  well choreographed for sure!


It was an improvement, much as he's my least fave


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

see, normally i hate the lame ducks, but i just feel so sorry for scott - he's really no attention seeker, the whole thing is a bit like pulling teeth for him.  I never liked him prior to strictly, but i rather do now.


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> see, normally i hate the lame ducks, but i just feel so sorry for scott - he's really no attention seeker, the whole thing is a bit like pulling teeth for him.  I never liked him prior to strictly, but i rather do now.


I had him down as not even trying but was probably being unfair; he def had for that


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

I loved that jive!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

JimW said:


> I had him down as not even trying but was probably being unfair; he def had for that


oh i think he tries really hard, he's just the physical equivalent of tone deaf.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

and bless karen, who is clearly so un-vain, to allow them to do that to her!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2014)

Ooh, nice ending.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

my ideal final three: jake and jeanette, frankie and KFG, and mark and karen.

Pixie and Noncey flack to go out before that by some nefarious means.


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Craig's first nine?


----------



## Saffy (Nov 1, 2014)

Ioved frankie and kevin's dance but the a maybe because I love Wicked as well.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2014)

Judy


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Might have to vote for Simon just in case it's third time unlucky


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2014)

I hope it will be Judy and Scott in the dance off. I thought Scott had improved but he is never going to be a dancer. But I fear it will be Steve and Simon or Alison


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2014)

i hope someone poor goes out this week. it's always disappointing seeing good dancers go while the dross remains.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 1, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope it will be Judy and Scott in the dance off. I thought Scott had improved but he is never going to be a dancer. But I fear it will be Steve and Simon or Alison


steve should be ok in the dance off, he really needs a chance to do-over.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2014)

Jake wasn't too great for once but it was all about Janette this week, she was amazing. Plus respect for dancing to Black Betty


----------



## Glitter (Nov 1, 2014)

I have bloody loved tonight. (Only a little bit behind for a change)

Loved Simon, Jake, Mark and Frankie. 

Liked Nonce Flack and despite the fact that I loathe her Pixie was very good I thought. Sunetra was ok. 

Steve had a mare, bless him and Judy and Scott were better than usual. I'm not really feeling Alison either. I really like her and I love the fact that Aliajz is obviously LOVING dancing with her but I'm just not really moved by her at all.

Frankie stole the show for me tonight. The dress was beautiful, she looked amazing, they totally got the song and the musical and her dancing was incredible. 

I really want to be rooting for her but she's so bloody dull. I hope Judy goes tonight. I like her but she's hopeless and I prefer Scott. I actually wouldn't be mithered if Alison went either tbf.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2014)

Frankie does indeed look amazing but that song is just not a tango song. I didn't get the spirit of the dance at all.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2014)

Forgot to say, Mark and Karen totally killed it this week


----------



## trashpony (Nov 1, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Frankie does indeed look amazing but that song is just not a tango song. I didn't get the spirit of the dance at all.


No me neither. I loved Jake tonight (although I take their point about the shapes) but Mark was brilliant. And I particularly love him because he's not stage school. Poor Steve - I voted for him as he's the foal's favourite and I don't want him to go after his hopeless performance tonight. 

Please, please let it be cardboard Judy


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2014)

I haven't seen the second half yet but Mark's jive looked amazing in rehearsal.


----------



## red & green (Nov 2, 2014)

I like Alison and Mark mainly because they both seem to be really enjoying themselves and making the most of it


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Frankie does indeed look amazing but that song is just not a tango song. I didn't get the spirit of the dance at all.


I agree. It was a brilliant dance, but just not really a tango. Mark was amazing, bless him. You rarely see a good male jive, and he really went for it. Even managed to point his feet!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 2, 2014)

I've gone and read a spoiler again. Why can't I ever save it for the results show?!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2014)

Judy needs to go.  If anyone else goes instead of her this week I will be so cross.  

Really great choreography from Joanne this week to make Scott look like he was actually dancing!

Loved Mark and Frankie.  Was disappointed by both Sunetra and Jake.  

Jake is completely my favourite and I want him to win, although Frankie is growing on me week by week.


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2014)

Zoe was quite good, but she's no Claudia, who, with her gothy look, would've been ideal for Halloween week.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 2, 2014)

the dancer of the night for me was Kevin-from-Grimbsy. i'm sure Frankie was good as well but i just couldn't take my eyes off him! love that song and musical as well.

getting to the point where i wouldn't mind if Alison went, if only the two shite ones would just go first. dance suited her though. 

Scott at least suited that dance and is likeable and has the radio 1 following, but who the actual fuck is voting for Judy? Jesus Christ hate that woman. she doesn't even have a strong personality that i've noticed (tbf i can't keep my finger away from the fast-forward button when she's on so might be mistaken on that!).

liked Simon and Jake as per. love the thing where they walk along in hold with their hips swivelling in and out, always a sign of a decent male dancer. shame that Simon got a bit lost with the moves or he would have been higher than mid-table for a change.

Mark was good. other guy not too bad but the face makeup was distracting. Sunetra was fine given it wasn't her kind of dance.

missed Claudia although Zoe is ok. love the fact they said Zoe will be back tomorrow night, when EVERYONE knows that the results show is filmed straight after the main show! i might even watch all of the results show, love a bit of Annie Lennox.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm going to be the odd one out here, but I just don't get the Simon love. His dancing is alright, but he started well and has kinda stalled - no big improvements, no 'journey'. He's not got the likeability factor and I wouldn't be surprised to see him in the bottom 2. 

With Judy ideally.


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> I'm going to be the odd one out here, but I just don't get the Simon love. His dancing is alright, but he started well and has kinda stalled - no big improvements, no 'journey'. He's not got the likeability factor and I wouldn't be surprised to see him in the bottom 2.
> 
> With Judy ideally.



I agree. I've never warmed to him and although I wasn't the target audience, I don't think he was the most popular in Blue either. I just feel a bit meh when he is dancing, no matter how technically good he might be.*

Judy really should go this week. Scott is shit too but not quite as shit and I like Scott. 

*which I wouldn't have a clue about tbf!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 2, 2014)

Aw, nice opening dance. Aljaz's kisses bring people back to life. Not a surprise.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> I'm going to be the odd one out here, but I just don't get the Simon love. His dancing is alright, but he started well and has kinda stalled - no big improvements, no 'journey'. He's not got the likeability factor and I wouldn't be surprised to see him in the bottom 2.
> 
> With Judy ideally.


I agree with that.  I liked him week one, but although i think he's probably a really nice bloke, not at all vain or shallow...  i just don't find him at all engaging - and that comes through in his dancing.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree with you Felix. 

ROFL at Scott fucking up the fiction that they're filmed on separate evenings


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2014)

At last!  Scott in the dance-off, hopefully with Judy, so he can stay.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2014)

ahh fuck. who keeps voting for judy???!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2014)

It's a mystery, is what it is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

Public! :shakes fist:


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> ahh fuck. who keeps voting for judy???!


Yeah sorry about that


----------



## zoooo (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm happy for Simon, it must feel so shit to get the fewest public votes week after week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm glad Simon is through, mind.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

That poor woman has to sing Wuthering Heights again!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> That poor woman has to sing Wuthering Heights again!


Poor us. 

I think it's disgruntled scots voters who didn't get independence who are laughingly inflicting Judy on us week after week


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Poor us.
> 
> I think it's disgruntled scots voters who didn't get independence who are laughingly inflicting Judy on us week after week


I really don't think so. She's not popular here. (I live in her home town).


----------



## zoooo (Nov 2, 2014)

Len's a fecking idiot.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2014)

that's a bit of a fucking insult to Alison!


----------



## madamv (Nov 2, 2014)

Aw bye Scott.....


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree with Len, on that routine. (Although Scott is worse overall).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> That poor woman has to sing Wuthering Heights again!


That was my thought too! I bet she was cursing the public as much I was when Judy got through!!

I think it was time for Scott to go but really Judy should have gone already!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd like Caroline to  do the dance off as well as I do not like her


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2014)

you know what it is?  it's the same kind of utter cunt that votes for Boris cos he's funny, that likes Anton du Twat.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I really don't think so. She's not popular here. (I live in her home town).


Ahh maybe it's mad tennis fans or something.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> you know what it is?  it's the same kind of utter cunt that votes for Boris cos he's funny, that likes Anton du Twat.


Exactly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Ahh maybe it's mad tennis fans or something.


Probably that and what Spanglechick says.


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2014)

I thought all Alison had to do was stay on her feet and the judges would do the right thing, but Len has apparently lost it. One wooden top down, one to go, though as I've said, I've actually warmed to Judy. She's under no illusions, bless her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2014)

JimW said:


> I thought all Alison had to do was stay on her feet and the judges would do the right thing, but Len has apparently lost it. One wooden top down, one to go, though as I've said, I've actually warmed to Judy. She's under no illusions, bless her.


i preferred scott's dance tbh.


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i preferred scott's dance tbh.


I went out for a tab at that point!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2014)

JimW said:


> I went out for a tab at that point!


good of you to proffer your judgment on a dance you hadn't seen then.


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> good of you to proffer your judgment on a dance you hadn't seen then.


I didn't, I said what my suspicion was when I saw which two were in it. Standard of pedantry has dropped.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 2, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> I'm going to be the odd one out here, but I just don't get the Simon love. His dancing is alright, but he started well and has kinda stalled - no big improvements, no 'journey'. He's not got the likeability factor and I wouldn't be surprised to see him in the bottom 2.
> 
> With Judy ideally.



I think he's GORGEOUS and that helps a lot. 

And he's a Manc, and a red so that'll do me. And he's not bad at the old dancing thing. Did you see his face when they said he was through? He wasn't sure they'd said through at first, bless him. 

I agree with everything Sapphireblue says, particularly the hip twisty thing. 

I actually quite like Judy - Don't get me wrong, I wanted her to go bit she's quite a good sport. She's been portrayed badly by the press in the past and I think this will have done her a lot of favours. She looked lovely in her Cruella outfit too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2014)

JimW said:


> I thought all Alison had to do was stay on her feet and the judges would do the right thing, but Len has apparently lost it. One wooden top down, one to go, though as I've said, I've actually warmed to Judy. She's under no illusions, bless her.


this was the judgment i was talking about. presumably you were saying that len has apparently lost it because he said scott should stay as his dance included the foxtrot element he felt missing from alison's dance. how you can contradict him without seeing the dance i don't know.


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> this was the judgment i was talking about. presumably you were saying that len has apparently lost it because he said scott should stay as his dance included the foxtrot element he felt missing from alison's dance. how you can contradict him without seeing the dance i don't know.


You presume too much, captain.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

JimW said:


> I thought all Alison had to do was stay on her feet and the judges would do the right thing, but Len has apparently lost it.


No, Len was right.

Alison is great at the Latin stuff, but this was her worst dance, and she was worse in the dance off than "last night".

Don't get me wrong - the right person went out (well, the right person if Judy is staying), but if it was just on those routines, Scott's was better.


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> No, Len was right.
> 
> Alison is great at the Latin stuff, but this was her worst dance, and she was worse in the dance off than "last night".
> 
> Don't get me wrong - the right person went out (well, the right person is Judy is staying), but if it was just on those routines, Scott's was better.


Better than a roll-up in the moonlight though? I suspect not.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

JimW said:


> Better than a roll-up in the moonlight though?


Yes.  (But I'd take a poke in the eye rather than a roll-up).


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes.  (But I'd take a poke in the eye would rather than a roll-up).


 Well, I am suitably chastened by you and Pickman's for my presumptions, but also pleased I won't be watching Scott again.


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2014)

We noted that both their mums were in the  audience too - some researcher has a cruel streak.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

Judy Murray (boo!)  wants to build houses here:







She thinks she can get away with it by saying there will be a golf course and "sports academy", too.

730 complaints have been lodged.

http://www.protectparkofkeir.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2014)

JimW said:


> You presume too much, captain.


so why did len, in your opinion, lose it?


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> so why did len, in your opinion, lose it?


It appeared to me that he had preferred Scott for some perverse reason, since I expected the dance to be poor. Now I learn that it was in fact a decent effort, so he only lost it to the extent that he let professionalism override his duty to the watching public, though he may have been sly since he knew Scott was gone anyway and could say what he liked. Who knows the workings of the human heart?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

JimW said:


> Who knows the workings of the human heart?


Jesus.


----------



## JimW (Nov 2, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Jesus.


And is he equally well placed to judge a paso doble?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

JimW said:


> And is he equally well placed to judge a paso doble?


No, but he was an expert at klezmer and horah.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 2, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Ahh maybe it's mad tennis fans or something.


I do't really get that. She's not a tennis player. She's got two sons who play tennis and who have won stuff.
All the rest of the celebs are famous to a greater or lesser extent in their own right. Not for who their kids are. She's famous for being the Mum of one famous and successful son and one less famous and successful son.
Even in the realms of Strictly, where the celebs are not _exactly_ A list, being two someones' Mum shouldn't make you famous enough to be asked to take part.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I do't really get that. She's not a tennis player. She's got two sons who play tennis and who have won stuff.
> All the rest of the celebs are famous to a greater or lesser extent in their own right. Not for who their kids are. She's famous for being the Mum of one famous and successful son and one less famous and successful son.
> Even in the realms of Strictly, where the celebs are not _exactly_ A list, being two someones' Mum shouldn't make you famous enough to be asked to take part.


isn't she their coach?


----------



## gosub (Nov 2, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I do't really get that. She's not a tennis player. She's got two sons who play tennis and who have won stuff.
> All the rest of the celebs are famous to a greater or lesser extent in their own right. Not for who their kids are. She's famous for being the Mum of one famous and successful son and one less famous and successful son.
> Even in the realms of Strictly, where the celebs are not _exactly_ A list, being two someones' Mum shouldn't make you famous enough to be asked to take part.


Nancy Delalio was a worse barrel scrapping


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 2, 2014)

Fantastic opening number tonight  Otherwise I thought Scott actually was the best in the dance off, although he couldn't have gone any further in the competition really.


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> isn't she their coach?



Not now but she is still coaching. Well, she's not Andy's, his was Ivan Lendl until fairly recently.


----------



## innit (Nov 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> this was the judgment i was talking about. presumably you were saying that len has apparently lost it because he said scott should stay as his dance included the foxtrot element he felt missing from alison's dance. how you can contradict him without seeing the dance i don't know.


Alison danced the American Smooth, so the lack of foxtrot content was excusable imo. 

Christ knows what len was on about.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 3, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I think he's GORGEOUS and that helps a lot.
> 
> And he's a Manc, and a red so that'll do me. And he's not bad at the old dancing thing. Did you see his face when they said he was through? He wasn't sure they'd said through at first, bless him.
> 
> ...



i do love Simon and he was my favourite in Blue. i actually have his solo album and i think it's good (well, in it's time obv.).

he has stalled a bit with the dancing but i thought he was a bit better this week. i think he comes across as very likeable in person, but perhaps not so much when dancing. he's one that has massive potential if he can just get a bit more confident, but when you keep ending up in the bottom two when there are two CLEAR losers still in it must be difficult.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2014)

All the boys looked extra cute with eye makeup on. Can more boys wear it please.


----------



## Looby (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like Claudia's daughter was quite badly injured which is why she was off last weekend.

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...rictly-come-dancing-daugther?CMP=share_btn_tw

The Mirror said her Halloween costume caught on a candle in a pumpkin. She has severe burns and has had surgery. Bloody hell, poor family.


----------



## JimW (Nov 8, 2014)

Kevin's in a bad Christmas jumper


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2014)

I like Simon's Mum


----------



## JimW (Nov 8, 2014)

That looked pretty sharp


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2014)

That was good. Maybe a bit of gaping but I thought he had great character and I really liked the routine


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2014)

I do love the quickstep and I thought that was brill.
Proper ballroom costume for Simon, too. Ace.

Simon's Mum doesn't look old enough to be Simon's Mum. Same as Simon doesn't look old enough to have an 18 year old daughter. Some cracking genes in that family!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

it felt like they went easy on him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2014)

Why had Caroline got a sting shopping bag wrapped round her?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2014)

That was lovely, shame she fell over a bit at the end. 
But yet another utterly bloody diabolical frock for Caroline.


----------



## JimW (Nov 8, 2014)

Allison's hair looks.great


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

I hate the waltzes.  Dullasfuck.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

I really liked that rumba!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2014)

That was a romantic, rather than a sultry and seductive rumba. Which is nice to see.
But I still think the rumba is pants.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2014)

The rumba is really hard for the male celebrity, I wasn't keen on that which is a shame as I like Jake


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

I do wish someone would give him a hanky to mop his brow at the end of the dances, though.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

oooh, ouch  - bad score for jake!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2014)

Okay so let's see Andy and then she can go, please!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

oh god, anton's paso face, i'm not sure i want to watch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2014)

Aw, Andy dancing with his mam!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2014)

Mr.QofG's reaction "Oh my god not to The Clash..please...PLEASE!!!"


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

at least he isn't wearing tight trousers.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 8, 2014)

She moves like a drunk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 8, 2014)

SHE. MUST. GO!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 8, 2014)

Uuurrrggghhh make it stop!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2014)

Coming out of those turns with her arm outstretched looked a bit "aw fuck, the room's still spinning"


----------



## JimW (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's what the clash had in mind when they recorded that


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2014)

If I was Judy I'd ask for that dress as a going away present. It's just lovely on her. 
The dance was dreadful, of course.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh god, that was horrible. Did she dance at all?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

JimW said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what the clash had in mind when they recorded that


proper LOL.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2014)

Did I just see Anneka Rice in the audience?!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

Now, see - Len pretends to be all sulky when better dancers go out before the shite ones, then says he hopes she gets to Blackpool to see Craig's face.  Fuckoff Len.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2014)

hmm, just seen Jake's dance and it did add more weight to my theory that whenever they use a shitload of dry ice, it's to cover up some dodgy footwork


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2014)

They were vastly overmarked.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

Espresso said:


> They were vastly overmarked.


who was?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> who was?


Judy and Anton.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Judy and Anton.


Oh, yeah - always are.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

I like her son, he's funny.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

Good costume for alison. flattering and fun.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2014)

Her son's cute, quite liked that dance.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2014)

Alison gave good face, shame about the legs.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2014)

Tens here, maybe?  Frankie is very good indeed.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2014)

Loads of moves from the hotel Dirty Dancing routine in that dance.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2014)

Loved that, Frankie is wonderful to watch.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

I agreed with the judges. Far too fast.  and there was a mistake.  and that costume he's wearing is hideous.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2014)

Awww, Craig made her cry.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2014)

Blimey. Shows what I know.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Blimey. Shows what I know.


 Me too.  I didn't spot the mistake.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I agreed with the judges. Far too fast.  and there was a mistake.  and that costume he's wearing is hideous.


I loved his top.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Me too.  I didn't spot the mistake.


she turned towards him too soon or too late or something.  He had to fumble at her.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I loved his top.


first time i haven't fancied him during his dance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2014)

Boo! Fall over. Fall over!


----------



## JimW (Nov 8, 2014)

Easy to be light on your feet with all that air in your head.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, she looks absolutely lovely and didn't annoy me at all, for once.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 8, 2014)

Darcey must have had a blow to the head.


----------



## madamv (Nov 8, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I loved his top.


Me too


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2014)

His red trousers made my telly go a bit wibbly.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

So - have been following James Jordan on twitter.  There is a story in the mail today about Steve lodging a formal complaint against ola for bullying.  Jordan is incandescent with rage, Ola has been crying all day...


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2014)

Len being the meanest??!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> So - have been following James Jordan on twitter.  There is a story in the mail today about Steve lodging a formal complaint against ola for bullying.  Jordan is incandescent with rage, Ola has been crying all day...


Really?! Awkward...

I thought they'd seemed to have gotten over the initial lack of chemistry.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

accordng to the Jordans, it's a fabrication leaked by the beeb to generate viewers, and lo, they are closing the show, which would support that.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

Backshall has apparently been told not to tweet about it, to make it go away faster, but james is unimpressed with his lack of balls.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-White-sharks-wrestled-poisonous-snakes.html

interesting, plausible. He certainly looked like he could rip her apart.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Backshall has apparently been told not to tweet about it, to make it go away faster, but james is unimpressed with his lack of balls.


Aye, just been catching up through his Twitter feed.

Ah well, I'll mostly just ignore it.

Mostly


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a bad feeling that Jake will be in the dance off. 
If he must be in the dance off - and to be right he was pretty poor tonight - please let it be against Judy.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> accordng to the Jordans, it's a fabrication leaked by the beeb to generate viewers, and lo, they are closing the show, which would support that.


Why would the Beeb do that? Especially as Strictly is slaying X Factor in the ratings? Doesn't make sense for feel good Strictly and really doesn't work with the Strictly Family narrative.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I have a bad feeling that Jake will be in the dance off.
> If he must be in the dance off - and to be right he was pretty poor tonight - please let it be against Judy.


I voted for him - first time I've voted this season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Why would the Beeb do that? Especially as Strictly is slaying X Factor in the ratings? Doesn't make sense for feel good Strictly and really doesn't work with the Strictly Family narrative.


According to James Jordan it's because Ola is seen as "too popular", or something...


----------



## Glitter (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm a bit behind so just waiting to watch Steve. 

I hate to say this but I bloody loved Pixie's dance. And she looked stunning. Mind you, everyone looks good tonight, bar Kevin's dodgy top. Although Steve's Paso face is a touch cartoony.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2014)

Loved Pixie's entire look tonight. Make-up, hair, frock -- all brilliant.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 8, 2014)

I actually warmed to Pixie tonight. Like I warmed to Katherine Jenkins on the radio this morning. Something's clearly gone a bit cock-eyed


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2014)

She may well have been wearing heals, but I never knew Zoe Ball was so tall. I thought Tess was an ex-model and hence pretty tall, but Zoe seemed to tower over her.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2014)

stavros said:


> She may well have been wearing heals, but I never knew Zoe Ball was so tall. I thought Tess was an ex-model and hence pretty tall, but Zoe seemed to tower over her.


did you not watch her when she was a contestant?  she's very tall.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2014)

Zoe is 5'10. Tess about an Inch shorter.


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> did you not watch her when she was a contestant?  she's very tall.



I tend to forget Strictly from one year to the next. She never looked very tall on Live & Kicking, but then isn't Theakston dead tall?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2014)

stavros said:


> I tend to forget Strictly from one year to the next. She never looked very tall on Live & Kicking, but then isn't Theakston dead tall?


Yes.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 9, 2014)

Zoe's dress was gorgeous last night.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2014)

I thought that dress was lovely, too, Glitter 
Great name for this thread, by the way.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 9, 2014)

I liked a lot of the dresses last night. Even Nonce Flack's


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 9, 2014)

I watched it too late to vote or join in here, but: loved Simon (I wonder if he's had an unlucky string of boring dances?) and Mark. Loved Frankie too, or more accurately, loved KFG's choreography even if she didn't quite pull it off.

Everyone else left me cold last night. Even Alison  was steeling myself for Flack getting great comments when I hadn't liked the dance, so was relieved when they were critical. Pasha's wink at the end though 

Advise me up please thread. My daughter adores Alison - which as I've said before I'm chuffed about because she usually goes for the young, blonde, princessey types - and was inconsolable when she was in the dance off last week. Sobbing her heart out. She'll go out soon, so any tips? I know kids have to learn that they/their favourite can't always win. But she'll be devastated.

I think flack is quite hard to dress, in that way some people just are (Anne Hathaway, Tess Daly..). Anyway, Mark's my favourite


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I watched it too late to vote or join in here, but: loved Simon (I wonder if he's had an unlucky string of boring dances?) and Mark. Loved Frankie too, or more accurately, loved KFG's choreography even if she didn't quite pull it off.
> 
> Everyone else left me cold last night. Even Alison  was steeling myself for Flack getting great comments when I hadn't liked the dance, so was relieved when they were critical. Pasha's wink at the end though
> 
> ...


Perhaps stress how well Alison has done, how good her relationship with Alijaz is and what great fun she has had taking part. And I know it sounds crass but that it is the having a go and really trying and taking part that is important


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Perhaps stress how well Alison has done, how good her relationship with Alijaz is and what great fun she has had taking part. And I know it sounds crass but that it is the having a go and really trying and taking part that is important


Mind you if Judy Murray isn't in the bottom two this week I should also point out that a large population of the voting public are simply wrong and shouldn't be given access to phones or computers


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mind you if Judy Murray isn't in the bottom two this week I should also point out that a large population of the voting public are simply wrong and shouldn't be given access to phones or computers


It'll be Alison and Steve.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> It'll be Alison and Steve.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 9, 2014)

I think it'll be Judy and either Sunetra (who I'd quite like to see do it again actually) or Caroline.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 9, 2014)

Brendan seemed really pissed off after their dance, and Sunetra seemed wary of him  I hope I'm reading too much into it, because they all said the routine had so much potential but she made mistakes. It must be horrible when you feel like you've disappointed people


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Brendan seemed really pissed off after their dance, and Sunetra seemed wary of him  I hope I'm reading too much into it, because they all said the routine had so much potential but she made mistakes. It must be horrible when you feel like you've disappointed people


i wouldn't know, it's never happened to me. but it must be horrible, yes.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 9, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i wouldn't know, it's never happened to me.


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Brendan seemed really pissed off after their dance, and Sunetra seemed wary of him  I hope I'm reading too much into it, because they all said the routine had so much potential but she made mistakes. It must be horrible when you feel like you've disappointed people



I thought that too, I felt really sorry for her. I know he's apparently softened recently but I wonder if it's an act as he was getting a bit of a bullying reputation.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 9, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I thought that too, I felt really sorry for her. I know he's apparently softened recently but I wonder if it's an act as he was getting a bit of a bullying reputation.





Lord Camomile said:


> I could be wrong, but his defense of his partners has always felt a little calculated to me. A little _too_ vociferous - like he wanted to be seen doing it.


_Vindication!! _


----------



## JimW (Nov 9, 2014)

I voted for Sunetra so she must be all right - or is that not how it works? (Voted for Simon too as he certainly shouldn't be in dance-off after that, but he'd have been safe anyway surely)


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Brendan seemed really pissed off after their dance, and Sunetra seemed wary of him  I hope I'm reading too much into it, because they all said the routine had so much potential but she made mistakes. It must be horrible when you feel like you've disappointed people



I think the trouble was that that was the first time she'd made those mistakes. And most people, especially the judges, saw the perfect dress rehearsal. So extra disappointing.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2014)

Just read all the Ola/ Steve stuff and James's twitter. All seems a bit strange to me. 

As for last night's show, everything left me a bit bored really, apart from Simon and Pixie. Don't know whether it's a come down after Halloween week or what. 

Judy surely has to go now?  And I don't think Alison will be far behind really. She seems to have plateaued.


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Just read all the Ola/ Steve stuff and James's twitter. All seems a bit strange to me.



Really strange and James comes across as a complete tit. I'm fairly new to Strictly, is he as much of an arse as he seems?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Really strange and James comes across as a complete tit. I'm fairly new to Strictly, is he as much of an arse as he seems?


Yes he is! An arrogant one as well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

Alison in the dance off


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2014)

Bye Aljaz. (Depending on who else is in the bottom.)


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2014)

Can't be doing with that sort of nose singing. I know Katharine Jenkins makes a fine living as a singer, but she does nothing for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Can't be doing with that sort of nose singing. I know Katharine Jenkins makes a fine living as a singer, but she does nothing for me.


Same here!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2014)

I muted Jenkins. Her voice makes me feel ill.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuckuples, Tess?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes my fond feelings for her yesterday have now evaporated 

ETA Oh FFS this is really wrong now. She's utterly shit


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2014)

Nooooooooooooooo!
God, It's going to be lovely Jake, isn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh come on


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 9, 2014)

Not a fan of the Jenkins here either. 

No no no no no no no no. No.


----------



## JimW (Nov 9, 2014)

The joke's not funny any more


----------



## madamv (Nov 9, 2014)

Bloody Judy


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2014)

Bugger. Aljaz is definitely off!
Fuck you very much, Judy.

(Not really her fault I know. Bloody public.)


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2014)

Well Alison's gone then


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2014)

Ooh, is the curse of the mums again! Isn't Caroline's mum in the audience?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 9, 2014)

Knew Caroline was in the dance off as soon as they talked to her mum in the studio. It's the kiss of death.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2014)

I like Alison more than I like Caroline but Caroline is a much better dancer than Alison. Aww. Shame.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Knew Caroline was in the dance off as soon as they talked to her mum in the studio. It's the kiss of death.


Is Judy Murray's Mum available?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 9, 2014)

Actually forgot this was on, but not too fussed as I've never been a huge fan of the 'eviction' show. Except Len's lens, that can be quite fun, especially as you tend to see (three of) the judges a bit more relaxed


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 9, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is Judy Murray's Mum available?



She's been dead 10 years, but she's still not as stiff as Judy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 9, 2014)

Comedy V/T? Aaaaaand switch the channel...


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 9, 2014)

I knew when Anton started with the levitation gubbins they'd get through. For FUCKSAKE  how stupid are people?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> I knew when Anton started with the levitation gubbins they'd get through. For FUCKSAKE  how stupid are people?


Very stupid


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr.QofG's is singing"Three Times a Lady" to me...or possibly to Mr. Kippers cat I can't really tell!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2014)

I wish Pasha and Aljaz could dance with each other.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 9, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I wish Pasha and Aljaz could dance with each other.


*goes to a happy place*


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> *goes to a happy place*


Hehe.
I wonder if there's any Strictly slash fan fiction...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Hehe.
> I wonder if there's any Strictly slash fan fiction...


 Start some!!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2014)

Alison is so very, very lovey. Aljaz is upset, look. Aww. 

If Caroline wants a proper frock for next week, I hereby volunteer to meet her in the morning and take her shopping. Primark's right behind the Tower and even they sell better frocks than what she's been given so far.


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2014)

Bloody hell, I know Alison wasn't going to be in for much longer but she really doesn't deserve to go out before Judy.

Bloody Len banging on about justice today after saying he hopes Judy gets to Blackpool. Knob!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 9, 2014)

Snotty sobbing only just stopped here. 4 year old is writing Alison a letter now. Bloody strictly


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Snotty sobbing only just stopped here. 4 year old is writing Alison a letter now. Bloody strictly


Awwwwwww!


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Snotty sobbing only just stopped here. 4 year old is writing Alison a letter now. Bloody strictly



Oh, poor sausage.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh no! Poor O 

The bit about trying is good though. I really hope you can get that letter to Alison and she writes her a reply. She was very elegant in her departure I thought


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Snotty sobbing only just stopped here. 4 year old is writing Alison a letter now. Bloody strictly


Oh do send it to her!  With a covering one from you explaining how happy you were because of the princessy thing.  I reckon that would absolutely make her day.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 9, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Oh no! Poor O
> 
> The bit about trying is good though. I really hope you can get that letter to Alison and she writes her a reply. She was very elegant in her departure I thought


It's quite a timely devastation, with O being all about the winning at the moment. I can hear her sounding out now 'I fink your dance is brill Lee yunt. Don't let them put you on the dance off'. 

She took it very gracefully I thought (Alison, not O ). I wonder if that's part of the reason why they film it on Saturday night - so they can edit out any sore loser's effing and jeffing.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 9, 2014)

Aww, bless your lovely girl, Rebelda.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Oh do send it to her!  With a covering one from you explaining how happy you were because of the princessy thing.  I reckon that would absolutely make her day.


Definitely do this, I reckon Alison would be chuffed to receive it


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 10, 2014)

i'll get back to you on the general stuff, all i have to say to begin with is;

FFS


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok, so the ridiculousness of Judy’s continued existence aside. She should be in a different show – Punch and Judy. Ah ha ha. Etc.

i voted for the first time this week. i did it online despite the fact i didn't watch the show until later! still happy with my choices though...

i loved Simon. Such a brilliant dance. Voted for him as I feel he’s never safe poor love.

Jake’s rumba was quite good I thought, could really feel the connection between the two of them. Get a bit annoyed when they witter on about it being hard for the male celeb and that they never get the rumba right partly because when the girls do a rumba, I never look at the male pro and think ‘oh, that’s what they want!’. For example, when I watched KFG’s samba, I thought that was a perfect example of a male samba. So the wrongness with the rumba is always so vague. Voted for Jake also, glad I did given his relatively low score.

As for KFG and Frankie, I saw the obvious mistake where he had to grab her and correct her as she’d lost her place. Not surprised there were other mistakes as it was very fast. It still looked good to my untrained eyes though. I think perhaps KFG pushed her a bit too far though and maybe should have simplified it so she could cope a bit better! Craig was a bit mean there (presumably for effect) as he gave her a 7 so could easily have followed up the ‘worst performance so far’ with ‘but still good’.

My last vote went to Sunetra. I didn’t spot the mistakes I thought it was lovely, and really felt for her as she said she’d never made those mistakes in rehearsals. I voted for her mostly cos I like her!

I loved Alison’s charleston and LOVE that song. Really glad she went out on a good dance at least and thought she was brilliant in her reaction at the danceoff. Those steppy things at the end of her dance were very brave (and well done I think) as Craig said. I’ve done a very similar move in aerobics and it is torture.

Flack was dull. Glad to see her in the dance-off as hopefully that means she isn’t liked. Was kind of hoping for a face-plant to save Alison I must confess.

Mark was great again. Pixie was ok. I see they went full-on ‘look how gorgeous’ with Steve and neglected to get him to actually dance it properly.

I really hope the threat of Brucie hosting Blackpool has dematerialised. Certainly I didn’t notice them mention it this week, although I watched in a rush so fast-forwarded some of the inbetween bits. Fingers crossed.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh god, he's not is he???


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 10, 2014)

i really really hope not. i just remember when they finally announced him fucking off the 'consolation' was that he would still do Blackpool week and the Christmas special.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 10, 2014)

At the end of the show last night, they said that he was doing the Children in Need special on Friday. I expect that is from Blackpool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> i really really hope not. i just remember when they finally announced him fucking off the 'consolation' was that he would still do Blackpool week and the Christmas special.


most people thought the consolation was that he'd be dead by then.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 10, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> At the end of the show last night, they said that he was doing the Children in Need special on Friday. I expect that is from Blackpool.



ooh, good point. that will hopefully be instead of the usual show.


----------



## Looby (Nov 10, 2014)

Unless Claudia isn't back next week and they decide to wheel in Bruce instead of using Zoe again.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 10, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Unless Claudia isn't back next week and they decide to wheel in Bruce instead of using Zoe again.


I wondered that. I love Zoe, and I think she is great on It Takes Two, but Claudia is better on the main show, and the idiots at the BBC might think Bruce would be better. He wouldn't.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I wondered that. I love Zoe, and I think she is great on It Takes Two, but Claudia is better on the main show, and the idiots at the BBC might think Bruce would be better. He wouldn't.


Aye, but if Claudia isn't available and it's a straight choice between Ball or Bruce...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 10, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aye, but if Claudia isn't available and it's a straight choice between Ball or Bruce...


Zoe every time. I can't stand Bruce Forsyth.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2014)

'zactly


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2014)

I want Zoe and Claudia. Ditch Tess too - she's dull as


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2014)

Fuck off Judy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Fuck off Judy!!!!!!!!!



I can only presume a bitter Alex Salmond has concocted some mass voting system to spite us South of the border post-referendum.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2014)

stavros said:


> I can only presume a bitter Alex Salmond has concocted some mass voting system to spite us South of the border post-referendum.


I agree. No matter what danny la rouge says. There's no other reason for it


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I agree. No matter what danny la rouge says. There's no other reason for it


The Daily Mail agrees.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cottish-Nationalists-keeping-competition.html

No further comment.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> The Daily Mail agrees.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cottish-Nationalists-keeping-competition.html
> 
> No further comment.


You've been reading the Fail, Danny?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2014)

trashpony said:


> You've been reading the Fail Danny?


That's nothing, you've been channelling it.


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> The Daily Mail agrees.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cottish-Nationalists-keeping-competition.html
> 
> No further comment.



Ah, fuck! Surely my brain isn't mutating into something comprehensible to a Mail hack?!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2014)

Craig said on It Takes Two that Blackpool would be her swan song. Let's bloody hope so.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 12, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I want Zoe and Claudia. Ditch Tess too - she's dull as



I like Tess. She's a bit hopeless I know but she is genuinely sweet.

It would be really sad for her after putting up with that tosser Bruce for all this time to get shunted out once she's rid of him.

I do love Zoe Ball though.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2014)

Strictly Celeb Spot 2014
I was walking home from work today and I met Anton and Judy. My spidey senses tell me they were on their way to Blackpool Tower - seeing as it's round the corner from where I work.
Sharp as a spoon, me.
They must have seen the recognition in my face because they both smiled at me and showed a lot of teeth and I nodded, said "Hello" and kept on going.
If it had been Jake or Suntra I might have come over a bit unnecessary. 
I'll keep my eyes peeled tomorrow for them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2014)

Kill me now.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

the little girl was dire - but otherwise that was a lovely pro dance.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

He can go too far sometimes, but gawd I love Craig


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

once again, zoe looks gorgeous and tess looks like she's dressed from the leftovers of the bhs sale.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> the little girl was dire - but otherwise that was a lovely pro dance.


Oh thank god, I was feeling somewhat evil for muting


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2014)

I LOVE when Craig and Bruno dance.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

A dance mat 

Bull. Shit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

Billy Elliot reference?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

I thought that was a great choice for the quickstep. Gareth Malone on the friday panel on zoe's show yesterday was talking out of his arse.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

Felt a bit like she was doing most of the work 

I may have been somewhat distracted by the dress, mind


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

That was just wonderful dance theatre.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 15, 2014)

Woah. That was brave!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2014)

Jake was amazeballs.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

dear god, the strictly singers are not equal to scissor sisters' falsetto!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow, liked Simon. The ending was ace.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2014)

Simon smashed it.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## baffled (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh my that was good.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2014)

What did Zoe apologise about, did Len swear?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

what did Len say?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2014)

Who swore ? Darcy?


----------



## baffled (Nov 15, 2014)

Sound like he started to say fuck then caught himself.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2014)

baffled said:


> Sound like he started to say fuck then caught himself.


This.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2014)

Ah. I remember someone saying badass, hopefully that's not something that needs apologising for.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2014)

Shakes head at Judy.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2014)

Hopefully this is the week the public comes to their senses.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

Neither does anyone else, Zoe...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

In other news, I missed Simon


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2014)

Judy's right. That was too much for her.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

Is that Easteners' Little Mo, next to tess?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2014)

If Len or Bruno give anyone else a 7, that'd be an insult.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

Did Mark just do a rollie-pollie? In Blackpool?!


spanglechick said:


> Is that Easteners' Little Mo, next to tess?


I wondered the same


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

Mark was good - but that music just didn't really work - strangely plodding.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow. Loved Mark yet again. He's definitely most improved. Excitingly close this year.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2014)

Mark was great, but that was an inappropriate song for the dance.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

If Mark and Craig somehow had a child it would have the most fantastic smile!


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 15, 2014)

Love it. Love it. Love it.

6


----------



## trashpony (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow they're all bloody marvellous! Sm do looking forward to watching these again later (except Judy obvs)


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2014)

Boo! Trip up! Trip up!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

Just show them rehearsing and tell a story, you lazy fucking bastards


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

When did they let Denise van Outen back


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

_Bold_ choice of music


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2014)

I wish I had three centurions.

*edit*
As does Bruno apparently.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> When did they let Denise van Outen back


I've just said exactly the same thing!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I wish I had three centurions.


you and bruno both, apparently...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> you and bruno both, apparently...


And Zoe!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, here's a lot of no interaction at all between Steve and Ola


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

Seriously, aside from the dancing bits I think they were in _one_ shot together.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

Not only dry ice but massive strips of cloth too - just how unconfident in his footwork are they?!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

wow - Ola really hates him...!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2014)

Can I bothered to check out Jimmy Jordan's Twitter feed...?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Can I bothered to check out Jimmy Jordan's Twitter feed...?


i have been.  nothing juicy.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

i thought that was a bit rough, really.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

looks like i was wrong.  she just seemed a bit bow legged and slightly out of control. nice costume, though - within the realms of how tasteful a union flag dress can be.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 15, 2014)

Hang on? Michael Buble's "Feeling good" ?
_Michael Buble's_??

(sorry I'm a bit behind)


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2014)

Got to be judy's time to go, surely?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 15, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hang on? Michael Buble's "Feeling good" ?
> _Michael Buble's_??
> 
> (sorry I'm a bit behind)


Yes I was incensed by that


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Yes I was incensed by that


they've done that before - it's because it's the arrangement/orchestration that he recorded.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 15, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> they've done that before - it's because it's the arrangement/orchestration that he recorded.


Still - Michael Buble's feeling good? Michael Buble might well be feeling good but it's not his song


----------



## trashpony (Nov 15, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> they've done that before - it's because it's the arrangement/orchestration that he recorded.


Then they should say 'version of' 
I probably wouldn't care if I didn't loathe Bublé (although we call Bubbles the cat that sometimes to make him sound a bit exotic and exciting)


----------



## foamy (Nov 15, 2014)

Similarly although "Roxanne" is originally by The Police that was the moulin rouge version.

I love CRH's beaming grin when he danced at the beginning. Spin! Spin! 

Loved Simons dance, watched it twice. I hope Judy goes but Sunetra is the next weakest so if weird forces are keeping Judy in the think she will go next.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 15, 2014)

Simon was great but I agree about the hands comment from Craig. But I think we can let him off as dancing is sooo difficult to do really really well and the rest of it was brilliant.

Pixie is good but there's just no personality there for me.

I quite liked Judy's little "I'm Spartacus!"


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2014)

Watched about 15 mins behind you all so stayed off thread. Every time I go to post something I see spanglechick has already posted it  

Frankie was great, but a leeeetle forgettable. Excellent choreography from KfG again 

Simon was ace, but over marked. I don't think it was a 10 dance, although nor was it an 8 Craig  I voted for it. The end was spectacular. Made me miss Flavia and Vincent though 

Jake was great, but they didn't really engage with the size of the Blackpool floor. I guess they went with height instead  I'm glad he caught the Manrara. 

Sunetra is going to have to go soon. She can't keep cocking up, and the gap between her and the front runners (there are a lot this year eh?) is really showing when she does a latin. 

I didn't really like Mark's dance  I voted for him, because he's my favourite, but I didn't like it. I'm glad the judges did though 

Backshall boring. 

Pixie very good, but meh. Flack the same. 

Judy  it's not funny any more. I think that's everyone


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> dear god, the strictly singers are not equal to scissor sisters' falsetto!



Ha. We said the same thing. There were a few songs tonight where we said 'I bet Dave Arch is saying 'do you HATE me or something?'' 



zoooo said:


> Wow, liked Simon. The ending was ace.



I actually made a noise somewhere between 'OOH' and 'AHHH' when they did that!



Ms T said:


> Wow. Loved Mark yet again. He's definitely most improved. Excitingly close this year.



I think he's going to win it. He's got everything.



Lord Camomile said:


> When did they let Denise van Outen back





Saffy said:


> I've just said exactly the same thing!



Us too. 

Although, much as I hate her (and I *really* do) I bloody loved that routine. She doesn't leave me as cold as Van Outen.

The standard was really high again this week (Judy aside, obvs - although she looked lovely again tonight). I kept thinking 'the next ones can't be this good' and they were.

Frankie - Good but forgettable
Simon - FAB-U-LARRRS darling
Sunetra - She was good, obviously loving it, but she really isn't as good as some of the others. (Special mention for Brendan's hips though, right Rebelda)
Jake - Was ace. He does the character dances SO well. I loved the way at the end Jeanette just grabbed him and looked delighted - she knew he'd nailed it.
Judy - Shite but the dress was nice.
Mark - He was mint. As I said up there ^ I think he's gonna win it.
Bugman - Meh. Was OK but didn't really do owt for me. I did like his waistcoat thing though, very flattering.
Pixie - I HATE her. I LOVED the dance. I hate her so much it actually annoys me that she's so bloody good. 
Nonce Flack - I'm a sucker for a jive but I thought she was brill. I loved her dress, she has incredible legs and her timing on all the flicky bits was impeccable.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2014)

My top picks this week:

Simon and Kristina
Frankie and KFG
Mark and Karen
Pixie and Trent - god help me, I've warmed to them both, especially since their decision to dance a paso in Ancient Rome to the music from War of the Worlds

I do like Sunetra but she's wobbling lately. Judy was wooden as always. Steve was pretty meh (shh, don't tell my 6yo).

Jake and Janette were great, but the routine threw me a bit too much - not much American Smooth?

I wish the voting window wasn't so bloody short


----------



## trashpony (Nov 15, 2014)

Noncy Flack's legs when she was stalking across the floor were amazing.

Pixie really, really needs to stop doing 'I've had ballet training! Look! Look!' because it's getting on everyone's tits. Even Darcy's.

I watched all the boys again and Noncy Flack. Frankie was good but dull and I want to stab Pixie so much that I can't watch her more than once

We voted for Mark, Simon and Jake (I chose one, the foal chose two)


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I actually made a noise somewhere between 'OOH' and 'AHHH' when they did that!


I squealed and bounced  Tens get screams in this house, even when they're not deserved 



Glitter said:


> (Special mention for Brendan's hips though, right Rebelda).


Oooooh yeahhhh. I thought of you when he was grinding up on that bar. No. No I didn't. I thought of you AFTER. When he'd got down *ahem* 

Flack did look nice for once. Special mention for the blue shoes  and the fact that she visibly goes up on her toes even in high heels 

Didn't notice the bad singing - probably because it wasn't noticeable over _my _singing


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Pixie really, really needs to stop doing 'I've had ballet training! Look! Look!' because it's getting on everyone's tits. Even Darcy's.


_That's _why she keeps doing that shit with her legs. Like a kid in primary school waving their work in the air when the head teacher comes in 

We voted the same. O wanted to vote for Judy so I let her click her name but didn't put it through. And I don't even care.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> We voted the same. O wanted to vote for Judy so I let her click her name but didn't put it through. And I don't even care.



 

I haven't watched it yet so can't comment or vote.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2014)

Quote of the week from Pixie, pointing out of the car window; "That's the tower."


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 15, 2014)

I thought Sunetra looked like she had mentally checked out of the competition after her dance. Like she knows it wasn't good enough and she's not going to get any better. She just looked like she'd had enough.  I don't think there is much love between her and Brendan.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2014)

Bittersweet moment when we spotted Alison in the audience in this house  She wasn't as technically good as the front five, but she would have _rocked _Blackpool.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Oooooh yeahhhh. I thought of you when he was grinding up on that bar. No. No I didn't. I thought of you AFTER. When he'd got down *ahem*



I thought of you too


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 15, 2014)

*puts up hand as another Brendan lover* (I wish)


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Pixie really, really needs to stop doing 'I've had ballet training! Look! Look!' because it's getting on everyone's tits. Even Darcy's.
> 
> We voted for Mark, Simon and Jake (I chose one, the foal chose two)



Yes! It really is bloody annoying.  

I voted for Jake, twice, and Mark.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> We voted the same. O wanted to vote for Judy so I let her click her name but didn't put it through. And I don't even care.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2014)

The mock-up kiddie versions of the pros were a little inaccurate, having mini-Natalie and mini-Brendan in Sydney, when the latter is a Kiwi.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2014)

stavros said:


> The mock-up kiddie versions of the pros were a little inaccurate, having mini-Natalie and mini-Brendan in Sydney, when the latter is a Kiwi.



I thought that too. But I wondered if it was deliberate to take the piss.

We used to have a Kiwi lad living here. NOTHING annoyed him more than calling him an Australian. (So obvs we would do it for the lols)


----------



## Me76 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jake was the dance of the show for me this week.  Watched him as Simon twice. 

I agree Sunetra is checking out. But surely Judy to go this week???


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2014)

Just catching up on this. I loved Jake's routine!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2014)

Simon was fucking brilliant! Wow. So pleased for him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2014)

And I liked Len swearing ! And Darcy going mad with Craig


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2014)

Mmmm....Mark's charleston was technically very good I thought but it left me a bit cold.I mean I think he deserves to  be there, danced it well but it didn't 'move' me


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2014)

Finally caught up.  LOVED Simon and Jake   I actually liked the choice of music for PIxie's routine but she can do one quite frankly.  The rest of them didn't really wow me.  I'm a Mark lover usually and just thought the routine lacked something.  I think Spangles is right about the music on that one.

As well as not being up to the falsetto on Scissor Sisters, the singer on Rolling in the Deep was horrifically out of tune a couple of times.  Most odd as it's not that high - it actually made me do an involuntary twitch 

There's a definite split now with Steve, Sunetra and Judy (obv) some way behind the rest.  Hopefully Judy will go, but fuck knows on that front


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2014)

Erm..... the Pixie/Trent donkey bit...I have been drinking...did it really happen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2014)

Steve's routine was...alright....midling... But I would like him to throw me about ...in that outfit


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank fuck.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 16, 2014)

GOOD FUCKING BYE.

(Hopefully.)


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 16, 2014)

adios, anton du twat.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2014)

Surely Sunetra would need to kill, eat and shit out one of the judges for them to send her home over Judy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2014)

How old is Shirley? She's still got power in her voice. (A few bum notes, mind, but classy bum notes!)


----------



## Espresso (Nov 16, 2014)

Brendan does like jumping off things, doesn't he? He's always at it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2014)

"Go fly a kite... Oh, no, not you personally, sir!"


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 16, 2014)

Hysterical - the singer has dropped a whole octave!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 16, 2014)

Did she throw real water at Brendan at the end?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 16, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Did she throw real water at Brendan at the end?


she did the first time.  wasn't watching that bit tonight.


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2014)

That singing was fucking awful!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahh, I assumed it was just glitter.


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2014)

AT LAST!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2014)

Does Anton want Wimbledon tickets, or something?


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought they were going to do the Dirty Dancing lift then.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 16, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I thought they were going to do the Dirty Dancing lift then.


Me too!

But then I basically spend most days hoping someone will do the Dirty Dancing lift.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2014)

The GBP did the right thing, finally.


----------



## JimW (Nov 16, 2014)

"I have bad news and good news, Sunetra. You're in the dance-off but unless you neck a bottle of vodka and punch a judge, you're through."


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2014)

Both bands did better songs in their original incarnations, but that McBusted song wasn't bad, even if it was guitar-pop 1.01. I was a bit disappointed though that, with five guitarists, they didn't adopt a more MBV-style wall of noise.

I reckon, apart from Sunetra and Steve, anyone could win it now.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 16, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Brendan does like jumping off things, doesn't he? He's always at it.



He can jump off me (provided he jumps on first)



zoooo said:


> Me too!
> 
> But then I basically spend most days hoping someone will do the Dirty Dancing lift.



Louis did it last year!!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 16, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Louis did it last year!!


I know! It was the highlight of my LIFE.
Well maybe not, but it was pretty darn exciting.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 16, 2014)

stavros said:


> Both bands did better songs in their original incarnations, but that McBusted song wasn't bad, even if it was guitar-pop 1.01.


Agree, McFly and Busted have done some great songs.
It started off like they were singing too low for themselves or something, but the second half of the song got really good.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank fuck for that


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 17, 2014)

colacubes said:


> As well as not being up to the falsetto on Scissor Sisters, the singer on Rolling in the Deep was horrifically out of tune a couple of times.  Most odd as it's not that high - it actually made me do an involuntary twitch




this. 

although tbf to the Rolling in the Deep, i think most of it was deliberate tweaking of the tune to suit their range a bit better. it did sound wrong though, and a couple of notes were actually out a bit.

and both songs they just didn't have the power of the original singer. the sissor sister's falsetto was at least in tune all the way through, just horrifically weak.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 17, 2014)

loved Simon and Jake. thought Mark was good.

feeling sorry for Sunetra as it's obviously nerves, given they've made it clear at least twice now that the mistakes she makes on the show she doesn't make in rehearsal. i think she's stopped enjoying it. she even thought she had a chance of going in the dance-off ffs! Brendan clearly wasn't stressed as soon as he saw who they were up against.

not bothered about any of the others really, the remaining girls are a bit too smug for me to like regardless of their dancing and Steve is probably the worst that's left.

scoring was all over the place this week. there were some 9 performances that got 9s, and a lot of 9 performances that got 8s from Craig and 10s from the others. although i seem to remember the over-enthusiasm dies down scoring-wise after Blackpool as that's when it 'gets serious'.

thank fuck that Judy has gone almost goes without saying, but i thought i'd say it anyway as so glad.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2014)

ffs, today I have 'Lets Go Fly A Kite' stuck in my head.  I just cant get rid of Judy bloody Murray


----------



## Betsy (Nov 18, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> loved Simon and Jake. thought Mark was good.
> 
> *feeling sorry for Sunetra *as it's obviously nerves, given they've made it clear at least twice now that the mistakes she makes on the show she doesn't make in rehearsal. i think she's stopped enjoying it. she even thought she had a chance of going in the dance-off ffs! Brendan clearly wasn't stressed as soon as he saw who they were up against.
> 
> ...


I don't watch Strictly2 or whatever it's called but switching stations tonight caught a bit of it. Sunetra and Brendan were on and she was saying,with her workload, she can only manage 9 hours a week training whereas the others have much,much more time! They shouldn't,in my view, go in for this if they can't put in adequate training


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2014)

It occurred to me yesterday: how have we not had one "Judge Judy" gag in the whole run?!  

Bring back Brucie


----------



## colacubes (Nov 18, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> It occurred to me yesterday: how have we not had one "Judge Judy" gag in the whole run?!
> 
> Bring back Brucie



Apart from the week before last when she was a judge at the beginning of the dance?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Apart from the week before last when she was a judge at the beginning of the dance?!


Ah, right. Yes.

Um...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2014)

Oooh, Robin is back for a group dance this week! And he is apparently dancing with Aljaz. *faint*

Probably only for about two seconds, but I will take it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2014)

Page 2? Am I the only one watching?

May have got a bit emotional seeing claudia come back on


----------



## JimW (Nov 22, 2014)

Watching! Steve looking a bit dodgy at start.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow, heart not in it or what?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah, Steve has run his course really. My son is rooting for him, I'm having to dissemble more and more each week.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Page 2? Am I the only one watching?
> 
> May have got a bit emotional seeing claudia come back on


Me too  that massive cheer was obviously for her, she looked really chuffed.

Loved Ola's choreography, shame Steve couldn't do it justice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2014)

Paedo recovered well from her trip.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 22, 2014)

They owe the band there for holding on to that ending


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2014)

She's a damn good dancer. I've never seen such a wardrobe vendetta in my life though, week after week the grudge deepens and she gets stuck in worse and worse frocks.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2014)

Flack and Pasha's dance was fantabulous.
But whenever they wear long dresses I'm always tense in case they get their heels caught up in it (not that that seemed to be why she stumbled this time).


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> She's a damn good dancer. I've never seen such a wardrobe vendetta in my life though, week after week the grudge deepens and she gets stuck in worse and worse frocks.


the person chucked off the week before does the wardrobe.


----------



## JimW (Nov 22, 2014)

Stage collapse? Can't see pixie failing any other way.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 22, 2014)

JimW said:


> Stage collapse? Can't see pixie failing any other way.



Nah. Simon's a better dancer.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2014)

I even liked Pixie's dance this week. What's going on.


----------



## JimW (Nov 22, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I even liked Pixie's dance this week. What's going on.


It was good, much as it pains me


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2014)

It was a strange kind of Charleston. But that's his fault.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2014)

Pixie's dance was amazing. Didn't have the wacky Charleston spirit but was fantastic for all that.

No one will ever better Kimberley's Charleston for me though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 22, 2014)

Going on record, I think Mark could win this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Going on record, I think Mark could win this.


I hope so. It's between him and Paedo for me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Going on record, I think Mark could win this.


more chance than judy anyway


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 22, 2014)

Ok - I have been watching since the start but not posting, so...

Ola and Steve - looks increasingly like the 'bullying' accusation may not have been fabricated.  They hate each other and he has lost any joy in dancing.

Flack the Nonce (Mack the Knife, geddit?)  loved the choreography, but man alive she was distressed by that initial stumble - her face was torture throughout.  Overmarked out of sympathy.  shouldn't have been more than 8s.

Pixie - in the quirkier, musical theatre-type numbers I really find myself liking her.  Trent was forgettable and annoying, and it was an odd charleston.

Mark and Karen - it occurs to me, that they'll likely never get 10s, but that may not matter...  His tango-man acting wasn't embarrassing, but his cheekiness, which i really like - means that he'll never sell the kind of dark brooding sexiness (like, say Jake) that the tango needs.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2014)

Darcey has moments of sounding like Kenneth Williams.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2014)

Another terrible song choice for the dance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Darcey has moments of sounding like Kenneth Williams.


don't we all


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 22, 2014)

Goodness me, it's before the watershed!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 22, 2014)

Genuine belly laugh. For a second I thought "oh fuck, what is he doing?!"


----------



## JimW (Nov 22, 2014)

Slightly more restrained ending pounce than mark but only just


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 22, 2014)

Seems fitting for trhe same weekend that they're apparently going to let Robin and Ian partner each other as part of a pro dance.  Very, very non-hetero samba.  LOVED it.  What a scream.  Can't wait to watch it again.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2014)

Starting late...
Steve worked hard, but didn't impress.  Caroline, I thought, seemed to try to hard, some great bits, but got overenthusiastic at times.  

Pixie, fuck, that was good. A few minor issues with transitions (unless I've completely misunderstood what transitions are, which is quite plausible), but fucking great, and she clearly loved dancing it.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 22, 2014)

Did Bruno just call Sunetra fat??!


----------



## JimW (Nov 22, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Did Bruno just call Sunetra fat??!


I'm assuming he meant her "embonpoint" as they used to say, but poorly phrased


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Did Bruno just call Sunetra fat??!


I think he meant she had big boobs. But I wish they wouldn't comment on their bodies at all, really.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Did Bruno just call Sunetra fat??!


He was saying she's stacked.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 22, 2014)

JimW said:


> I'm assuming he meant her "embonpoint" as they used to say, but poorly phrased


he said she had "too much" of it, though.  Which is (a) fucking rude and (b) a depressing reminder of how someone who's spent his life among dancers views the human body.


----------



## JimW (Nov 22, 2014)

I think I win the mealy-mouth award here


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2014)

Woww. Where did that come from, Simon.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 22, 2014)

Awwwwwww.. Claudia. Bless.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2014)

Aw, Claud.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2014)

Frankie might be in the bottom two, kind of a good but boring dance.
(Probably Steve and Sunetra though.)


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2014)

Mark, very good passion and attack, didnt thrill me tho.

Frankie, pretty damn wow, just so precise.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2014)

Watching a bit behind due to kids. Sunetra looks beautiful in that wine colour.

Jake and Janette, well. Janette is like a cartoon! That run she did under Jake's legs was like the spiderwalk in The Exorcist.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2014)

Bloody hell, Jake!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Woww. Where did that come from, Simon.



Yes! Good gracious, that was good.

Also a good cover of a classic song.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2014)

Whoa. Great dancing tonight. I think Jake and Jeanette's dance was one of my favourite things that's ever happened on Strictly ever 

Awr Claud. It _is _lovely to have her back.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2014)

With the silly faces he was making, Jake really shouldn't have been sexy. But he was a tiny bit.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 22, 2014)

zoooo said:


> With the silly faces he was making, Jake really shouldn't have been sexy. But he was a tiny bit.


it's the confidence.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2014)

Ahh Claudia *sniff* I love that everyone is so much more relaxed these days. Offstage is like a party.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2014)

Three online votes was not enough *hmph*


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2014)

Can other people vote for Simon please?


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2014)

I've enjoyed this series so much, it's been lots more fun since Bruce went. 
So bloody lovely to have Claudia back too.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2014)

Damn that was a fine episode. Another astounding performance from Simon, the boy's really upped his game. Somebody very good indeed is gonna miss ot on a place in the final.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Can other people vote for Simon please?



I did, also Pixie and Mark. Shhh, don't tell J


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> I did, also Pixie and Mark. Shhh, don't tell J


 I voted for Jake and Mark, and Orla wanted to vote for Sunetra. Did it in a hurry and forgot Simon, but I didn't want to fake O's vote for once


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2014)

Catching up on this. Jake's samba  and Darcy's reaction to it! I

Sadly much as I like Steve I think  this may be his week to go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2014)

Awww Sunetra's little boy really looks like her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2014)

Simon was excellent! Loved that salsa


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sadly much as I like Steve I think  this may be his week to go



I think it should be Steve & Sunetra in the dance-off, with Steve to go. He's so far behind the rest of the field now.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 23, 2014)

Steve and Sunetra in the dance off I think.i'd like to see the end of Steve but I suspect he might have a little bit more to give that Sunetra, who seems to have levelled off. 

Nonce Flack was brilliant I think - dancing well is all very well and good but recovering after a mistake is harder and that stumble right at the beginning could have knocked her off completely but didn't. I think her marks reflected that. (And OMG, how hot did Pascha look in the VT beforehand?)

Jake was ACE! Utterly, utterly ridiculous but it was fab. Made all the better by Darcy's reaction to it  I really like Jeanette - she is brave as fuck letting him do all those mad lifts. If that one at the end had gone wrong she'd have been fucked. 

Simon <3 <3 It's amazing what a little bit of confidence can do. He is obviously loving it now as well. He didn't quite have the hip action of Jake (who does) but the salsa is one the male dancers usually come unstuck on and he acquitted himself with honours. 

Frankie She is a really brilliant dancer. But she has no charisma at all. I felt really sorry for her at the end but she just does nothing for me. She seems like such a lovely person but I'm just not feeling it. If it wasn't for KfG she would be instantly forgettable. 

Steve Great routine and must be a hard dance to do when you're a mass of solid muscle but he wasn't very good, unfortunately. 

Sunetra She looked lovely and is a very elegant but I think she has found her level - she doesn't seem to be improving week on week and I don't think she has much more to give unfortunately. It's a shame because I really like her.  

Pixie is annoying me by being so bloody good. (And a leetle bit smug about it too) She is a little bit bandy legged though (or, as my husband said, she couldn't stop a pig in a ginnel) but that's about the only criticism I have.  That Charleston was great - it was technically easily as good as DVO's but it wasn't as soulless as that one. 

Mark I think he is fab. He's come so far, he throws himself into every dance and I think he is a definite contender. I really liked his tango. 

If, as I expect, Steve and Sunetra are the next two out the final is going to be really hard to call. Any one of them on their day could win it. 

So so happy to see Claudia back as well. She is bloody brilliant up with the dancers afterwards. That party they had for Jake's hips, including that glittery sign at the back, had me pissing myself laughing. I think she is FAB-U-LARSSS DAHLING!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2014)

Glitter said:


> she couldn't stop a pig in a ginnel


----------



## Ms T (Nov 23, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


>


Quite. Proper laughing here in SE24.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 23, 2014)

zoooo said:


> With the silly faces he was making, Jake really shouldn't have been sexy. But he was a tiny bit.



More than a tiny bit!
It's his confidence, as has been said. I think there is something very attractive and magnetic about a person who is confident without being arrogant. It's a fine line and not everyone can keep on the right side of it.

Steve and Sunetra are far behind the others now but out of the rest it is pretty difficult to say who's going to win. Jake is my pick and I've thought that from the off, but I think any of them could do it. Apart from Pixie, possibly. I think she won't win it for the same reason that Natalie didn't win it last year -  people who vote don't want someone with such obvious previous training to win, despite how good they are.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 23, 2014)

So lovely to see Claudia get longer than usual applause at the start. She has been MISSED. And I think she was only just holding it together at the end when Kristina was nice to her. Bless. Tbh I had a teensy bit of grit in my eye as well.

Tess is more noticeably making the rubbish comments along the lines of ‘don’t listen to Craig’ and ‘but we loved it, didn’t we?’ and all that. I wonder if it is actually on the auto-cue or if she thinks that kind of dismissing of reality is expected from her.

Steve is very likeable and he did ok at the jive but they are relying on his strength and great lifts. Realistically he’ll always be in the bottom two until he goes.

Anyone else let out an evil cackle at Flack’s slip? Hehe. Otherwise quite good though sadly. Fingers crossed Bruno does get to see it again…

Pixie really is the best female dancer. By some way. That was amazing. She has a strong chance of winning. Such a shame she’s so irritating. Annoyed she didn’t get a 10 when other people did later as it was deserved.

Nice to see Mark actually doing the angst. Reasonably convincingly as well.

Frankie was lovely. Really well done when she was struggling with all the spinning.

Fantastic hip party in anticipation of Jake with the lovely Claudia! Quite wtf at times with the weird choreography for Jake’s dance. It went over well with the judges though bizarrely so glad Jake should be safe at least.

Beautiful waltz from Sunetra, nice to see her do a dance that suits her again. Didn’t realise she had so little practice time as someone said here before, no wonder if Brendan is a bit pissed off, she has potential but she’s not really improving. Still good at the bits she’s good at but that’s all really. Like her still.

And, finally, let’s hear it for the fucking boy! That was ace. Did NOT expect Simon to do a latin so well. Shame there was a slight mixup at one point but it was lively and fast and decent hips and that. Song really, really helped. Hard to watch without a smile on your face.

Voted for Simon and Jake as my favourites. i voted for Sunetra as well as i like her. Steve and Sunetra in the bottom two with Steve to go.


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not saying I fancy Jake but he's always top of the Branning brothers in would you rather or snog, marry, kill. I've had so much stick for it but there is something about him, a little bit naughty.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 23, 2014)

Glitter said:


> (And OMG, how hot did Pascha look in the VT beforehand?)


Oh yes, all his dancing around the room on his own. *swoon*
Could watch that all day!


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2014)

Ola has held the honour ever since I started watching Strictly, but I think this year Kristina's overtaken her as the sexiest pro.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2014)

Hurray for Robin!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2014)

I think I am more than a little in love with Darcy


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 23, 2014)

Barry Manilow looks like a shaved squirrel.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 23, 2014)

The two Ks can move rather fast!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2014)

Well Barry was better than last time!!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 23, 2014)

Forget Barry Manilow  - couldn't take my eyes off KfG!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Barry Manilow looks like a shaved squirrel.



A shaved crack squirrel who has been hoarding nuts and crack for the winter. So, Steve v Sunetra in the dance off. Quelle surprise.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2014)

Bye Steve.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 23, 2014)

I think this particular dog wants to be taken round the back of the shed and shot.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2014)

The last four are clearly going to be Pixie, Frankie, Jake and Simon. Might as well get rid of the other four now.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Manilow looks like a parody waxwork of himself


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 23, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> The last four are clearly going to be Pixie, Frankie, Jake and Simon. Might as well get rid of the other four now.


i don't disagree, but flack will have to lose out to one of them - and that's by no means a foregone conclusion.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2014)

Barry. That's blasphemy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 23, 2014)

My mum was saying "it's really.. It's just not right, is it"


----------



## clicker (Nov 23, 2014)

Barry manilow appears to have morphed into Gail Tildsley from Corrie.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh god, he's even worse!


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> Forget Barry Manilow  - couldn't take my eyes off KfG!



I've never really seen the KfG thing until now but omg!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2014)

Sunetra is going to have to roll around on the stage like an injured walrus to lose this one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 23, 2014)

Did they have to pick up all those streamers and put them back in the cannons once they were in the dance off?

I think they could have tried a little harder, Tess. Their final dance will be interesting...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2014)

Darcy. :shakes head:


----------



## clicker (Nov 23, 2014)

[QUOTE="Lord Camomile, post: 13553004, member: Their final dance will be interesting...[/QUOTE]

Nope.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 23, 2014)

Just been reading Mr Ola's Twitter feed, apparently Steve's been in a lot of pain this week which might explain his limited movement.

Did Ola mention that at the end? I may have muted some of that...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2014)

She did.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 23, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> She did.


Right you are.

She probably read about it on her husband's Twitter feed.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 23, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Barry Manilow looks like a shaved squirrel.



Actual massive LOL



goldenecitrone said:


> The last four are clearly going to be Pixie, Frankie, Jake and Simon. Might as well get rid of the other four now.



No Mark? I think Mark might sneak in there instead of Frankie.

Steve seems like a really lovely bloke but irritatingly enthusiastic. Like the character that Alec Baldwin played in that episode of Friends.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 23, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> The last four are clearly going to be Pixie, Frankie, Jake and Simon. Might as well get rid of the other four now.


But the best dancer doesn't always win - you can't rely on the great British public here. Remember Chris Hollins?
I think its a lot more open that just those 4.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2014)

I think Steve's a committed christian - they're always a bit too good fairy IME. 

Am I the only one who didn't think noncey flack was all that? There's something a bit graceless about her. Pixie was annoyingly good but I reckon either Mark or Simon to win. Is Simon on drugs now? He's like a different person to the miserable bloke he was at the start of the series


----------



## Glitter (Nov 23, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I think Steve's a committed christian - they're always a bit too good fairy IME.
> 
> Am I the only one who didn't think noncey flack was all that? There's something a bit graceless about her. Pixie was annoyingly good but I reckon either Mark or Simon to win. Is Simon on drugs now? He's like a different person to the miserable bloke he was at the start of the series



I reckon he's reading this thread and knows he has the Glitter love


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 23, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I think Steve's a committed christian - they're always a bit too good fairy IME.
> 
> Am I the only one who didn't think noncey flack was all that? There's something a bit graceless about her. Pixie was annoyingly good but I reckon either Mark or Simon to win. Is Simon on drugs now? He's like a different person to the miserable bloke he was at the start of the series


you don't rate jake?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> you don't rate jake?


Oh yes, sorry, I'd forgotten about him.I nearly said 'one of the blokes'. They're all more likely winners than the women IMO


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I think Steve's a committed christian - they're always a bit too good fairy IME.
> 
> Am I the only one who didn't think noncey flack was all that? There's something a bit graceless about her. Pixie was annoyingly good but I reckon either Mark or Simon to win. Is Simon on drugs now? He's like a different person to the miserable bloke he was at the start of the series


committed christian? they all should be.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> committed christian? they all should be.


Actually I might have done him a disservice - it's Bear Grylls who's happy clappy


----------



## Glitter (Nov 23, 2014)

I think a lot of the time the public look at distance travelled as much as how good they are. If you start off really good and stay really good you're not going to be as successful as someone who starts off ok and ends up beimg really good. 

That is entirely fair imo. And one of the reasons I'm not sure either Pixie or Frankie will be in the final. Despite both being good enough to win it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry to see Steve go as I like him but it wasn't a good dance and not as good as Suneta.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2014)

The press seem to be making a big thing about two men dancing together in the pro dance.

Has it really not happened before?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 23, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The press seem to be making a big thing about two men dancing together in the pro dance.
> 
> Has it really not happened before?


Oh god, it only lasted 5 seconds. 
I would love there to be a proper boy/boy dance, one of the nice romantic ones they do while the guest singer performs.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 23, 2014)

Dear Strictly,

Please let Aljaz and Pasha do this, thanks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Oh god, it only lasted 5 seconds.
> I would love there to be a proper boy/boy dance, one of the nice romantic ones they do while the guest singer performs.



I'd like to see them do an Argentine Tango.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 24, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I think a lot of the time the public look at distance travelled as much as how good they are. If you start off really good and stay really good you're not going to be as successful as someone who starts off ok and ends up beimg really good.
> 
> That is entirely fair imo. And one of the reasons I'm not sure either Pixie or Frankie will be in the final. Despite both being good enough to win it.



definitely. i think Jake may be an exception to this rule though. given he started really really good (although has had a couple of less good weeks). the difference is, is was so _unexpected_ that he would do that on the first week!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2014)

Watched the results show with boy last night. He had a little cry at Steve going  bit seemed to get why...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2014)

Would love a proper behind the scenes doc about Strictly. It's such a logistical feat, for the crew and artists, and I can't help feeling there's more politics and drama than House of Cards!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2014)

For example, how do the pros balance the pro dances with their work with their own celeb?

The judges - christ almighty


----------



## madamv (Nov 29, 2014)

Love pixies dress.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2014)

Did Pixie have any ballet training


----------



## colacubes (Nov 29, 2014)

Bit Aryan youth


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Bit Aryan youth


 Resistance is useless


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2014)

I seem to be doing alright...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2014)

Shitting hell, how much travelling is Mark doing?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2014)

A little underwhelming I thought, relying on tricks and fancies a bit too much.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 29, 2014)

Sunetra's two extra dancers were so cute. <3
Liked her dance too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2014)

I rather liked that, something a bit different. From what the judges are saying it possibly wasn't the best technically, but I enjoyed watching it.

"If you dance this again..." - yeah, everyone knows what's going on


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2014)

Argh, they'd done so well with the Sunetra V/T that just focussed on the rehearsals, now we're back to this crap 

In other news, have we seen more 'extras' in the dances this year? It feels like they've increased the props in previous years and now the in thing is to have more dancers on stage


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2014)

Strictly pro tip: have a song that ends on a note the band can hold for as long as it takes you to get in position.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 29, 2014)

This week there are definitely millions of dancers.
Liked Caroline's lifts!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 29, 2014)

Bloody great from the Flack


----------



## madamv (Nov 29, 2014)

Loved loved loved loved that Charleston


----------



## zoooo (Nov 29, 2014)

Simon has such a great body.
[/perv]


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh Claudia  

To think, what we once suffered through with Forsyth


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2014)

I fear it's goodbye sunetra even with my votes


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2014)

Sunetra vs Jake in the dance-off, with the latter correcting his mistakes from tonight? Sunetra's the last one left who I don't think can win it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 30, 2014)

Just caught up with Strictly because I was busy last night.

I loved the fact that the pro dance at the beginning had them all barefooted - it made it seem like real dancing somehow. Or maybe that is just my hippy tendencies coming out. Either way, I liked it


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Just caught up with Strictly because I was busy last night.
> 
> I loved the fact that the pro dance at the beginning had them all barefooted - it made it seem like real dancing somehow. Or maybe that is just my hippy tendencies coming out. Either way, I liked it


Bhangra, innit.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 30, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Bhangra, innit.


Yeah - that is part of what I liked about it. They were out of their comfort zone, a bit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yeah - that is part of what I liked about it. They were out of their comfort zone, a bit.


You could see it in the men's faces particularly!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 30, 2014)

I didn't look at their faces, their shirts were open.


(God, why does Strictly turn me into such a pervy sex pest?)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2014)

Haven't seen it yet as we were out last night


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Bhangra, innit.


some sort of orientalist fantasy anyway


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> some sort of orientalist fantasy anyway


My comment was specifically about the reason the dancers had bare feet - it is traditional in bhangra.

I believe the dance was meant to be Bollywood stylee.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2014)

Pasha's belly button


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh Simon was lovely, I got a big weepy at the waltz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2014)

I couldn't keep my eyes of KFG in that jive it was like he was on speed


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2014)

So, Jake v Sunetra in the dance off I reckon. Bye bye Sunetra.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2014)

Mark! No!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2014)

(There's a little "Karen! No!" in that too)


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2014)

But not completely unexpected.  It wasn't his best.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2014)

now, if it isn't sunetra in the dance off, we're going to have an upset...


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> now, if it isn't sunetra in the dance off, we're going to have an upset...



Innit


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2014)

Christ this is awful


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh dear god this could all go tits up. 

And can I say how much I hate making women musicians wear fucking Cinderella frocks


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Oh dear god this could all go tits up.
> 
> And can I say how much I hate making women musicians wear fucking Cinderella frocks



Fucking bollocks innit.  Seems to be a 'thing' at the moment - I've got mates who do this sort of backing work and it pisses them off immensely.  Particularly as they often have to provide the frocks themselves as part of the job


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh sure, let's blame the backing dancer


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh sure, let's blame the backing dancer



Innit


----------



## JimW (Nov 30, 2014)

She could see.that coming!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not sure Brendan is being _that_ gallant...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2014)

it WAS the backing dancer, though.  I've been looking at the videos.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2014)

Why do they always say 'in no particular order' when the order has clearly been picked to increase the tension and make you think somebody good might be in the dance off instead of the weeble who deserves to be there?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2014)

I wonder how much difference there is being first and second in the dance-off. There's a lot more time in between announcement and dance for the first couple, which I'm not sure is an advantage or disadvantage.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2014)

I love that rumba.  as i said last night, it's a three am, sexy middle-aged woman rumba.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2014)

He does a look a bit tired. Not quite going through the motions, but a little stilted and not 100%.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2014)

I think Mark's in trouble here.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think Mark's in trouble here.



Yeah, right.


----------



## JimW (Nov 30, 2014)

Still, saves me a.fortune in phone votes


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2014)

What do I know


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think Mark's in trouble here.


Nah, in terms of the show in general he's a level above Sunetra.

Must be weird standing there feeling almost certain you're going out. She did good though, clearly a dancer.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2014)

I love Sunetra. I want her to be my friend


----------



## zoooo (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope Brendan doesn't leave. He might not be one of my favourites, but he's one of the few original dancers left!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2014)

This has actually been a pretty decent series for people surpassing expectations and developing over the run: Sunetra, Simon, Mark, Jake (who perhaps just surprised at the beginning and hasn't quite improved as much as the others).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2014)

All the stooges have been sent packing now. Next week will be interesting. It could all depend on who makes a slip on the evening.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2014)

Right, Sunetra "[something] so much" Pixie - it could be hate, it could be love, who knows


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2014)

Just caught up on this. I think it was Sunetra's time to go but I have really enjoyed watching her


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, they did the supposed theme no justice whatsoever, only Caroline seemed to put any effort into it. Two couples doing the US? Shouldn't be allowed, 

Some good dances tho. Sadly , it was time to see Sunetra go, hopefully it'll be Mark next.  But after that...


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2014)

I think unless Pixie goes next week, which is very unlikely, I might cry a bit.  I like everyone who's left quite a bit and that never normally happens until we are in the final.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2014)

I could stand to lose the nonce.

Actually, i wouldn't be too upset to lose anyone except Jake.

My top three would be Jake, Mark and frankie.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2014)

Jake, Simon and Mark for me 

/sexistperv


----------



## Espresso (Dec 2, 2014)

Jake, Simon and Frankie are my top three.
Seeing as I can never call these bloody things, no doubt it'll be Pixie, Caroline and Mark in the final.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2014)

Are there 3 in the final?
I want it to be Caroline (Pasha), Simon and Jake. 
But I think Pixie will definitely be there.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2014)

4 for the last two years, three in the ones before that.  

Mark will go, and one of the other boys, I reckon.  Probably Simon, sadly.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 3, 2014)

Jake and Simon are my favourites. Frankie is my favourite girl. 

Pixie is probably the best girl though. 

Caroline and Mark to go out before the final.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2014)

The best Strictly Stars ever

Vaguely interesting list, a good win for Colne.

No one from this year in the top 20, Pixie is apparently best, followed closely by Frankie and then..bloody Mark.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

belboid said:


> The best Strictly Stars ever
> 
> Vaguely interesting list, a good win for Colne.
> 
> No one from this year in the top 20, Pixie is apparently best, followed closely by Frankie and then..bloody Mark.





> Although, the top of the list is peppered with winners, the overall top 10 somewhat surprisingly includes more runner-ups than Strictly champions.


Just goes to show that getting top marks with the judges isn't enough to win the trophy.

Which I think we all knew already...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

"Robert Lindsay is the daddy of smooth"

Can we get a paternity test, please?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2014)

The VTs get more and more tenuous. Citizen Smith? Wtf?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2014)

Also, inappropriate song choice. Not smooth.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2014)

She nearly kicked him in the ear in that last lift! Oops.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Also, inappropriate song choice. Not smooth.


I was wondering about that. I'm ignorant about the technicals, so wasn't sure if they were playing with the form or just ignoring it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

Espresso said:


> She nearly kicked him in the ear in that last lift! Oops.


_Nearly_


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2014)

Damned good start I thought. Go Simon!

And Kristina has some legs, doesn't she?


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2014)

oh, and this bit from Dancing With Stars, which I will now have to inflict on everyone else


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2014)

belboid said:


> ...
> And Kristina has some legs, doesn't she?


They all do, it's the ableism inherent in the system


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was wondering about that. I'm ignorant about the technicals, so wasn't sure if they were playing with the form or just ignoring it


Playing with it, it seems. 

Oh well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

belboid said:


> oh, and this bit from Dancing With Stars, which I will now have to inflict on everyone else


I think they were in hold for all of twelve seconds


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2014)

Proper music.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2014)

Lacked a bit of snap, maybe?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2014)

Caroline in nice frock shocker! 
I've said it before and I'll say it again - playing the proper traditional music for the dance makes the dance look so much better.

Loved that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone think she doesn't know what a Stradivarius is...?  

Why was she saying sorry?


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2014)

Apparently not. Shows what I know


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, me n mrs b were saying it was slightly underwhelming, and definitely not as good as Simons.  Sounds like we dont know what we're talking about


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2014)

pixie looks hideous.  it's barbie and ken.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2014)

Pixie must be desperate if she's dragging children into it.  Not surprising, pair of oddballs that they are


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't think that was her best. 
Which no doubt means it'll be the first 40 of the series.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2014)

dreadful singing and bizarre choreography.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2014)

Four 9s.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2014)

Len's a bit more critical than usual, isn't he?
Good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2014)

Good old Len.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone still to dance with extraneous lifts will be feeling the pressure


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2014)

he's better out of hold.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2014)

I thought that was excellent!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm revising my previous declaration, not sure Mark can win it given the public didn't save him from the dance-off last week.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2014)

He was so bouncy and fun out of hold.  yes, very astaire.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

That paddle had been pre-cut!


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't think this music was a good idea


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

JimW said:


> Don't think this music was a good idea


I did 

Enjoyed the choreography, but looked like he/they missed a few bits.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I did
> ...


I've been wrong about everything else!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

I've thought they've been being gentle all night, but they really seem to be pulling their punches here. All about "character" and "energy" rather than technique (though I suppose you could argue that's in keeping with the dance).


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2014)

i thought the music was absolutely brilliant. Loved it.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I did
> 
> Enjoyed the choreography, but looked like he/they missed a few bits.


she lost her grip on her foot as they were getting into a lift position - don't know if that was somehow his fault.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> she lost her grip on her foot as they were getting into a lift position - don't know if that was somehow his fault.


It also looked like he was on the wrong foot for a couple of kicks, along with a couple of timing issues, though I could be wrong on all of that.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2014)

hate the music.  felt like a music video rather than a strictly dance.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2014)

I think illegal lift Len will have exploded during that!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I think illegal lift Len will have exploded during that!


Salsa is allowed lifts.

i notice from the bbc strictly twitterfeed that KFG was wearing blue trousers in the dress, not those ill-fitting grey ones that were bulging at the pockets.  Presumably he split another pair!

edit:


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

Whoops, missed the rules because a mate from footy sent me a picture of his cup of tea.

This is my Saturday night


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

This is surely much harder on the male celebs as they don't have experience leading through a crowd?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2014)

I stand corrected, spanglechick. Thanks for that.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2014)

Booo


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2014)

Pixie best?  Fuck off, throwing in all that ballet shit


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is surely much harder on the male celebs as they don't have experience leading through a crowd?


and the scores largely agree with that. girl, girl, boy, girl, boy, boy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> and the scores largely agree with that. girl, girl, boy, girl, boy, boy.


Yup. #everydaysexism  

No real surprises, generally going along the lines of who we know are the best technically. Good on Simon for coming third


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2014)

I fear it'll be Simon and Jake in the dance off.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2014)

Two votes for Simon, one for Jake from me


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yup. #everydaysexism
> 
> No real surprises, generally going along the lines of who we know are the best technically. Good on Simon for coming third


no way!  There's no way at all that jake is worst technically.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I fear it'll be Simon and Jake in the dance off.


Almost certainly between two of the boys, I would think. Like I said earlier, after last week I'm not sure Mark has the public votes, which surprises me a bit to be honest.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> no way!  There's no way at all that jake is worst technically.


he might be, actually.  Tho only cos it's so bloody close, they're all very good


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 6, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> no way!  There's no way at all that jake is worst technically.


I did say _generally_


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2014)

One of those nights where I was largely out of synch with the judges. E.g. Caroline's Argentine tango: I thought it was mostly amazing but that she seemed unsure at times, some of her arm shapes looked wrong/stiff and I thought there were a couple of leg flicks that went awry. Nothing said by judges. Jake's Charleston: amazing routine, but was it a Charleston? Seemed to lack the swivel to me...judges said nothing. 

Mr K and I both thought Pixie's dance was flat, boring and lifeless. And that frock was a horror show.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope you all noticed that Len echoed the pig in a ginnel sentiments from Mr Glitter 

I am now officially Team Webbe and Team Flack. 

I want them both in the final with either Mark or Jake.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2014)

We have recorded it tonight as we needed to watch "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" before it's due back at the library. There wasn't a lot of dancing in it.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2014)

I think Flack has actually become my favourite.  When did this happen???!


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 7, 2014)

Flack was very, very good wasn't she. I looooooved the first lift. Think Simon has become my favourite now, purely because he's improved so much. Shame they fumbled that last lift, otherwise he'd have got three tens and a nine I reckon. I like Mark, but I didn't much like his dance tonight. Frankie's was boring, as was Pixie. Jake was wonderful, but his inconsistency worries me. He could win it or go out next week depending on what dances he's got. 

GO OOON WEBBE, coming third in the waltz-athon. Not easy for the male celebs. I didn't like Pixie and Whatshisface - not very waltzy, too ruthlessly pushy *lookatmelookatme* but I guess that's how those things work.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 7, 2014)

Doesn't help Pixie that I _hate _Love Shack. It's not the song's fault, but it was on the jukebox of the pub I worked in for four years and got way, way overplayed by drunk people having fun while I was working


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2014)

We liked Jake best, then noncey. Pixie was the worst of the night for me. Bit of a shocker to see Frankie and KFG near the bottom. I have no idea who will be in the dance off.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

Rebelda said:


> Doesn't help Pixie that I _hate _Love Shack. It's not the song's fault, but it was on the jukebox of the pub I worked in for four years and got way, way overplayed by drunk people having fun while I was working



I LOVE Love Shack but they got the fucking words wrong, which pissed me off no end  

Last night I started doing, at every mention of Pixie, that noise Dawn makes when Buffy calls herself Joan. (Did you just fgghr my name?) Try it, it's remarkably satisfying


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 7, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Bit of a shocker to see Frankie and KFG near the bottom. I have no idea who will be in the dance off.


She wasn't that good, I thought. I think she struggled last night -- she hasn't done a waltz since the first week and her main dance couldn't have been less ballroom if KFG had tried (maybe made it more 'pop video' to give her head space for the waltz, I dunno). If she gets through she might have a head start on the others next week, in terms of learning two dances, maybe. I don't think it's a given that she'll get through though - the dance off is going to be a tough call 



Glitter said:


> I LOVE Love Shack but they got the fucking words wrong, which pissed me off no end


I suppose you're one of those people that goes to pubs and has fun and enjoys the music and gets drunk WHILE PEOPLE ARE WORKING  Won't somebody think of the staff  Have a dour time folks 



Glitter said:


> Last night I started doing, at every mention of Pixie, that noise Dawn makes when Buffy calls herself Joan. (Did you just fgghr my name?) Try it, it's remarkably satisfying


Perfect! I had an 'urrrrghhh' I deployed for Judy, but fgghr is just right for Pixie. Whatever, Umad.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 7, 2014)

I thought Pixie was awful this week and she seemed to be gurning the whole way through.  Flack was the best I thought.  The Waltzathon was all a bit of a waste of time imo.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

sorry, no - i can't back flack.  she's a scumbag.  if she was a man and the seventeen year old had been a girl, i'm pretty sure she wouldn't even be on the show.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> sorry, no - i can't back flack.  she's a scumbag.  if she was a man and the seventeen year old had been a girl, i'm pretty sure she wouldn't even be on the show.


Seriously?

What did she do, other than dating a man some years younger than her?

Seems like something that lots of men do without being called names for it...

Sorry if I have missed something - quite likely, I guess, since I am not a celebrity watcher


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Seriously?
> 
> What did she do, other than dating a man some years younger than her?
> 
> ...


there's 'some years younger', and there's a thirty-something 'having a sexual relationship with a seventeen year old boy'.  it might be a whisker past legal, but it doesn't afaic, make it ok.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 7, 2014)

14 years difference between them, apparently. And, if he was 17, he was over a year over the legal age, which is a bit more than a whisker. 

I don't particularly like Caroline Flack, but I don't get why she is slammed so much for dating someone 14 years younger than her. Men do it all the time and it doesn't get commented on...


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2014)

The idea of dating a teenager does make me feel a bit sick, but maybe he's INCREDIBLY mature for his age, or something. God knows.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> 14 years difference between them, apparently. And, if he was 17, he was over a year over the legal age, which is a bit more than a whisker.
> 
> I don't particularly like Caroline Flack, but I don't get why she is slammed so much for dating someone 14 years younger than her. Men do it all the time and it doesn't get commented on...


i absolutely promise you that if it was a male celebrity of the same age dating a seventeen year old girl, i'd be equally as scathing (and in fact, i suspect there would be more of a media uproar, given that there is still a double standard around these things, and that boys must be 'lucky' where girls are'exploited').

14 years on its own isn't the relevant factor.  it's the age of the adolescent.  I work with seventeen year olds: they're still essentially children in most ways.  she wasn't 23 or something.  If she was a mate of mine i'd have not let it pass without comment either.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

zoooo said:


> The idea of dating a teenager does make me feel a bit sick, but maybe he's INCREDIBLY mature for his age, or something. God knows.


his parents were pretty upset.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2014)

I am with spanglechick on this. He was a child and she  was a grown woman and it would  make no difference to me if the genders were reversed.

I once went out with a 20 year old bloke when I was 28, we were _worlds_ apart


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i absolutely promise you that if it was a male celebrity of the same age dating a seventeen year old girl, i'd be equally as scathing (and in fact, i suspect there would be more of a media uproar, given that there is still a double standard around these things, and that boys must be 'lucky' where girls are'exploited').
> 
> 14 years on its own isn't the relevant factor.  it's the age of the adolescent.  I work with seventeen year olds: they're still essentially children in most ways.  she wasn't 23 or something.  If she was a mate of mine i'd have not let it pass without comment either.


I certainly agree that, if it had been a mate of mine, I would have made a comment about it to her, but I wouldn't have called her a nonce, and continued to call her on it for years afterwards. 

I have never met Harry Styles, and I have no idea how mature he was at 17, but I don't see it as being as bad as some people do, and I really don't think it is any of my business. It is not like she groomed him or was in a stronger, more powerful, position than him, and the relationship didn't even last long, apparently, and finished in February 2012.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 7, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am with spanglechick on this. He was a child and she  was a grown woman and it would  make no difference to me if the genders were reversed.
> 
> I once went out with a 20 year old bloke when I was 28, we were _worlds_ apart


And that is, presumably, why their relationship didn't last.

I am not suggesting she was right to date him, but I just don't think it is fair or appropriate give her the label of "nonce", or to keep bringing it up years later.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> And that is, presumably, why their relationship didn't last.
> 
> I am not suggesting she was right to date him, but I just don't think it is fair or appropriate give her the label of "nonce", or to keep bringing it up years later.


whereas i clearly feel more strongly about it.  different opinions.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> And that is, presumably, why their relationship didn't last.
> 
> I am not suggesting she was right to date him, but I just don't think it is fair or appropriate give her the label of "nonce", or to keep bringing it up years later.


For me it's because that is the only thing I know her for, literally. I have no idea what she does, why she is a "celebrity" except that she went out with Harry Styles


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> whereas i clearly feel more strongly about it.  different opinions.


Yeah, and I was asking because I knew nothing about it, so I was curious, as I have seen you calling her nonce several times on this thread, and it made me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 7, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> For me it's because that is the only thing I know her for, literally. I have no idea what she does, why she is a "celebrity" except that she went out with Harry Styles


I know her because she used to present the "I'm a celebrity get me out of here" spin off show. I don't know what she has done between then and now.


----------



## Looby (Dec 7, 2014)

I agree it was wrong and she was way too old for him. She's not the only older woman he's dated though. Not that it makes it ok but there is a pattern. Kimberley Stewart is in her thirties and there are also rumours about Alison Mosshart from The Kills and a DJ who are 33 and 35. It sounds like I'm excusing her which I'm really not. I don't really know what I'm trying to say. 

I guess it's because I feel really uncomfortable about the Noncey Flack nickname. Regardless of anyone's opinion about her and her behaviour, she's not a nonce. I wouldn't call a man in his thirties a nonce or a paedo if he was sleeping with a 17 year old because he isn't. He's plenty of other things but not that.

I haven't said anything all series because I didn't want to cause any disagreement on a fluffy thread about dancing but it had bothered me.


----------



## Looby (Dec 7, 2014)

I see in the time it took me to write that, drive home and then post it that Guin has already mentioned the nonce thing.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 7, 2014)

was a bit sad for Frankie that she was clearly showing up as the worst girl now. KFG has such amazing energy, that even though the judges praised her energy, when i was watching i thought she seemed a bit behind/slow.

still hate Pixie and Flack as vacuous fake non-celebs, but they're dancing well.

really hope Jake and Simon are safe, think Mark is trailing behind by a teeny bit now. he seems like a lovely chap, but not surprised at the potential to be in the dance-off as he's imo a bit of a non-celeb as well. and i don't think he's still in the reality show any more is he?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 7, 2014)

Mark appears to be busy filming for some television programme or other.  I don't know if he has a fan base that will save him, but I do think the last stage of the competition is as much a popularity contest as anything else. 

The year Zoe Ball was in it, she was the judges' favourite in the final, but I think she came third.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2014)

I can't remember Zoe being a contestant at all. I have such a crap memory.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 7, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I can't remember Zoe being a contestant at all. I have such a crap memory.


She was very good and danced with the extremely lovely Ian Waite. He danced with Denise Lewis one year and she was also very good.

I still think he's the best pro who never won it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2014)

Dun, dun, duuuuuuuun!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

YES!!!!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

she could go...  her score for that chacha(?) was quite low, iirc.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> she could go...  her score for that chacha(?) was quite low, iirc.


Unlikely. 

I hope she's up against someone they have to save.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2014)

Good Lord, man!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

No!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

Come on Simon!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Good Lord, man!


was that in response to KFG?  i lolled.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

FUCK!!!!!!


----------



## JimW (Dec 7, 2014)

No no no. Must have the beating of the bandy automaton.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2014)

Hard luck on Simon.

Oh God, sounds like he's already resigned to leaving


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

didn't simon score higher than pixie last night? it's not foregone...


----------



## JimW (Dec 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> didn't simon score higher than pixie last night? it's not foregone...


Agree, think the judges liked him in that


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> didn't simon score higher than pixie last night? it's not foregone...


The judges are bastards, though.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

*crosses fingers* Come on judges, do the right thing.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2014)

Are Pixie or Simon's mums in the audience?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

Simon's daughter is.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Are Pixie or Simon's mums in the audience?


pixie was hatched in a laboratory.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2014)

Bloody hell, they're all talking like he's already out!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

He needs to buck up! Come on Simon, keep positive, man.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Simon's daughter is.


Uh oh. Come on Simon!!


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 7, 2014)

Am I the only one that doesn't like Simon then?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2014)

Do you need to screw your face up in the cha cha?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2014)

Simon's dance was definitely better than hers.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

How come Simon went first? I don't like her but that was well tight on Pixie.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't like pixie either FTR


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

Boo! Craig.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

boooo, craig.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

yay darcy!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes Darcy!


----------



## JimW (Dec 7, 2014)

We love you Darcy


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

Come on Bruno.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

boo bruno.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

Wanker


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

That's wrong Bruno.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

yayayayayay!  gwan Len.


----------



## JimW (Dec 7, 2014)

Len is saying the right things


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

Come on Len!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2014)

Yayyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2014)

Omg!! I'm crying


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

I knew when Len started then where he was going. 


WOOOOOOO!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

Very happy household here!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2014)

Booooooooooom!


----------



## JimW (Dec 7, 2014)

Now I feel sorry for her


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

Christmas has come early.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

I feel sorry for her now ffs. She's been consistently the best. Just goes to show how one bad night can fuck you up.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2014)

Aw, she wants to keep dancing with Trent.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2014)

Lucky it didn't happen on her Charleston week cos that dance was brilliant.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow. Thought Simon was toast against Pixie, but he outdanced her on the night. Well done Darcy and Len.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2014)

Did we ever confirm if they pick there own last dance songs?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

Controversy there over what the judges should be voting on in the dance off.  surely they vote on that specific performance, otherwise what's the point???


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2014)

Notice how she blanked Simon?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2014)

OMG that was quite a shock! I am glad though as I really like Simon


----------



## Glitter (Dec 7, 2014)

Tess and Claudia saying they were going to miss here weren't *very* convincing were they?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> was that in response to KFG?  i lolled.


Yeah. It's a tricky one as obviously that's probably quite genuine, but when you're standing next to people who are still in danger it rankles a bit, with me anyway.


----------



## Looby (Dec 7, 2014)

Just caught up, ohmyfuckinggod! Wasn't expecting that but I'm quite pleased. I never liked her and I don't really know why. She's just cold. 
I've enjoyed some of her dances but never felt any emotion or excitement when she danced. 

Blimey!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Notice how she blanked Simon?


Yep. Totally. The description of her being genuine and sweet certainly doesn't come across


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2014)

pleased pixie's gone. glad simon stayed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Just caught up, ohmyfuckinggod! Wasn't expecting that but I'm quite pleased. I never liked her and I don't really know why. She's just cold.
> I've enjoyed some of her dances but never felt any emotion or excitement when she danced.
> 
> Blimey!


didn't enjoy any of her dances as much as her last one


----------



## Espresso (Dec 7, 2014)

See that Neil Jones Claudia mentioned as the guest pro? Well, him and his wife were driving to Paris to compete in the World Latin championships yesterday and were in a car crash, so get well soon to them.
I wonder if they were thinking of lining him up as a new pro for Strictly. There was a lot of bloody guff and nonsense in the press at the beginning of this series about all the Johnny foreigner pros on SCD, so maybe they want a home grown champ.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 7, 2014)

Halle-fucking-lujah.

Awful woman. I want the Flack or Jake to win now.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2014)

Blimey! Wasn't expecting that. Thought Pixie was a foregone conclusion and was worried for Jake. Simon clearly couldn't believe it either.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 7, 2014)

Fucking right an' all Len. He might talk shit sometimes but he plays by the rules. Don't think Craig and Bruno were judging what they saw tonight. It is a shame, because she is very talented, but when you see her fail to be modest or tactful at all when the judges are casting their vote and blank Simon and Kristina afterwards I think nah. Fuckit. That's not the strictly spirit. 

Bet she was fucking GUTTED she didn't get Darcy's vote  /bitch

Child cried a lot  whatevs.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2014)

Most dramatic dance off EVAR  I am so pleased Simon is through as, despite Pixie being the better dancer overall, his performance was genuinely better than hers on the night.

Also, the way she grins at everything makes her look like a jackal.

Frankie's reaction to being safe made me like her all over again. Pixie would never have reacted like that <hoiks bosom>

Jake Wood on the sofa = total lust moment


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2014)

Rebelda


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 7, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Frankie's reaction to being safe made me like her all over again. Pixie would never have reacted like that <hoiks bosom>
> 
> Jake Wood on the sofa = total lust moment


Me too, fucking lol  and same here  he has moments eh?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2014)

Arms  and the calm confidence  I bet he is absolute filth in the sack.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2014)

<lowers tone>


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Arms  and the calm confidence  I bet he is absolute filth in the sack.


no, it's definitely true.  that tango to the godfather music...  

plus his house is absolutely gorgeous.  i'm quite jealous of his (predicatably really nice-seeming) wife.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2014)

not a tango.  a waltz!  normally waltzes are yawnsville...


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2014)

Espresso said:


> See that Neil Jones Claudia mentioned as the guest pro? Well, him and his wife were driving to Paris to compete in the World Latin championships yesterday and were in a car crash, so get well soon to them.
> I wonder if they were thinking of lining him up as a new pro for Strictly. There was a lot of bloody guff and nonsense in the press at the beginning of this series about all the Johnny foreigner pros on SCD, so maybe they want a home grown champ.


Did they crash after they filmed it yesterday then? (I am so confused.)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2014)

I am currently stuck on a train somewhere outside Ealing Broadway station sitting opposite a chap who bears a passing resemblance to Jake Wood.

It is nor an unpleasant place to be


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 8, 2014)

Whoop for Simon. 

that was the first slightly close dance off in the whole series i think. he did have a better dance though, and when most people left are excellent you have to judge based on the dance of the night.

i do sometimes wonder if the judges have a bit of a collaboration and/or change their minds based on the other judges decision, so that if it is close but clearly one person should go through, they make sure the other person gets two votes so they know it was close?

anyway, a bit smug that plastic Pixie is gone as well. win-win. but not for her, snigger.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 8, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am currently stuck on a train somewhere outside Ealing Broadway station sitting opposite a chap who bears a passing resemblance to Jake Wood.
> 
> It is nor an unpleasant place to be



One of my husband's friends has lost a ton of weight and now looks like Jake. It's very disconcerting as I don't find him attractive at all but Jake clearly is and they remind me of each other.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Did they crash after they filmed it yesterday then? (I am so confused.)



I would reckon so.
We all know the main show and the results show are both filmed on Saturday. When I went, the pro dance routines for both shows and the guest singers for the results show were all filmed on the Saturday afternoon, before the live Saturday show went out.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Controversy there over what the judges should be voting on in the dance off.  surely they vote on that specific performance, otherwise what's the point???


They vote on which couples are best at getting people with more money than sense to call expensive telephone-voting hotlines, shurely..?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> They vote on which couples are best at getting people with more money than sense to call expensive telephone-voting hotlines, shurely..?


It's free online


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

No Jake's best dance I feel though I do enjoy watching him


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2014)

Love Darcy's look tonight 

Enjoyed Jake and Janette but thought it wasn't his best. And they seemed to fudge a handhold for the spin in the middle.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2014)

I like Jake but wasn't his best.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2014)

Frankie and Kevin's dance was so cute.
Her dress is gorgeous too (and his blusher).


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2014)

Not sure that was a rumba but it did make me a bit teary  I thought she danced that very well.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2014)

I like this. Rumbas are usually dull as fuck. I like the fact they didn't sex it up at all.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2014)

By the way, what the FUCK is Craig's goatee about?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

Glitter said:


> By the way, what the FUCK is Craig's goatee about?


Panto  I reckon.

I liked that rumba but I do refer it a bit sexier


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Panto  I reckon.
> 
> I liked that rumba but I do refer it a bit sexier


 I know what You mean but often they just really sex it up to win votes. I like the way they did the opposite.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

I like a bit more romance and turning in the Viennese waltz but it was nice


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2014)

Bad tune for Mark there . It's all  oom pah pah oom pah pah. Hard to be smooth and graceful with that going on.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 13, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I like this. Rumbas are usually dull as fuck. I like the fact they didn't sex it up at all.


The "sexy" Rhumbas make me feel a bit queasy TBH. I liked this one (and would despite my deep love for KFG  )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I know what You mean but often they just really sex it up to win votes. I like the way they did the opposite.


Yeah I think it's tricky to get that balance right. My favorite remains Rachel Stevens and Vincent's one of a few years ago


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

My favourite rumba


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2014)

Glitter said:


> By the way, what the FUCK is Craig's goatee about?


bad hair day


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2014)

oh dear


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh dear I think Simon went a bit wrong  He's my favourite but I wouldn't be surprised if he goes tonight


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2014)

Another bad tune for Simon, very leaden - him and Mark have been unlucky with music tonight. Terrible outfit also. He did well to carry on with verve after fluffing it up in the middle.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2014)

Simon is going to need my votes tonight. I'm glad I'm watching in real time. 

The samba fucks up loads of them doesn't it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear I think Simon went a bit wrong  He's my favourite but I wouldn't be surprised if he goes tonight


I wouldn't be surprised either, but I have a suspicion it might be Jake.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2014)

AWFUL song for Simon.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2014)

The wonderful Marian Keyes is now following me on twitter, because of something I said about strictly.    Hyperventilates...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Simon is going to need my votes tonight. I'm glad I'm watching in real time.
> 
> The samba fucks up loads of them doesn't it?


I am not a samba or salsa fan.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> The wonderful Marian Keyes is now following me on twitter, because of something I said about strictly.    Hyperventilates...


Oooooh!
I like her. She has violent love for Pasha.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

I think Flack may win this but I just can't warm to her. I do like Pasha though


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2014)

I see Caroline is on the outs with the wardrobe department again  Rarely have I seen a less flattering outfit.

And another dreadful song choice.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2014)

The flack wasn't great tonight either. None of them are at their best. Nerves I guess


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh look, the judges are having a casual chat standing in a ballroom.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Frankie and Kevin's dance was so cute.
> Her dress is gorgeous too (and his blusher).



I loved her dress too, beautiful.


----------



## 74drew (Dec 13, 2014)

Craig's beard. no no no no no.


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2014)

If Kevin lifts Frankie can we make a Clifton suspension Bridge joke?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

Tricky one tonight, I think it may well come down to how popular people are rather than their dancing, even more so than usual iyswim


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2014)

There's some terrible music and wardrobe choices tonight. Really bad music for Simon and Mark.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

I liked that dance apart from why Beethoven's 5th...bizarre choice of music!?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 13, 2014)

I've been tangoed. Wow, hot stuff from Frankie.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I've been tangoed. Wow, hot stuff from Frankie.


A great contrast with their first dance. Very impressive.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry about my random comments, I'm a bit behind and trying to catch up.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2014)

F and KFG were fantastic just now. She has so much more personality in the dance than Pixie ever had.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 13, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> A great contrast with their first dance. Very impressive.



The two I enjoy watching most are Frankie and Jake. Simon comes in a close third.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> The wonderful Marian Keyes is now following me on twitter, because of something I said about strictly.    Hyperventilates...



OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!



May Kasahara said:


> I see Caroline is on the outs with the wardrobe department again  Rarely have I seen a less flattering outfit.
> 
> And another dreadful song choice.



I LOVED Caroline's dress. She looked lovely.

Frankie and KFG were a-may-zing


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2014)

I quite like Frankie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I quite like Frankie


She is winning me over, I really enjoyed that AT


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> F and KFG were fantastic just now. She has so much more personality in the dance than Pixie ever had.



I don't think she has any personality. She seems lovely and she is really good but I find her...beige. 

I feel a bit bad about that because she is clearly so nice but it is what it is.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

I liked the feel of that rumba but I think he was sticking his bum out a bit


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2014)

Karen's dancing in three hankies, costume dept must have been overworked with two dances.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I LOVED Caroline's dress. She looked lovely.



But it hid her amazing legs and looked like bacofoil wrapped around her bottom.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2014)

aww, karen!


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2014)

Aw, bless.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

Aww poor Karen


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2014)

not nice to make karen cry


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2014)

Mark at times reminded me of this in that dance.  






Poor Karen though.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh Karen!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

Well done Simon


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Mark at times reminded me of this in that dance.



Yes, me too! 

Simon and Kristina were brilliant just now


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2014)

Karen 

Simon  Based on my very limited experience the foxtrot is fucking solid. 


Definitely wasn't looking at his arse in those shiny grey strides, oh no.


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2014)

Judges like it but seemed a bit meh to me from Caroline
ETA: And tens all round, shows what I know


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2014)

JimW said:


> Judges like it but seemed a bit meh to me from Caroline



Yeah, same here. I normally really enjoy watching her dance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2014)

Didn't see that as Mr.QofG's broke a wine glass....full of wine so we have had a red wine flood to clear up!

Off to vote for Simon now


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2014)

I liked it.

Two votes for Webbe and one for Flack here.

Big night tonight. Any one could go.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2014)

lovely, lovely jake in big trouble, i fear.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> lovely, lovely jake in big trouble, i fear.


Yes, I think he might be the weakest of the boys. Isn't it 3 couples in the final though? So 2 need to go tomorrow??


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Yes, I think he might be the weakest of the boys. Isn't it 3 couples in the final though? So 2 need to go tomorrow??


Don't they do that thing where they start with 4 then get rid of one and restart the voting?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Don't they do that thing where they start with 4 then get rid of one and restart the voting?


I'd like to say I remember but I'm always pissed watching the final so I've got no idea


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Two votes for Webbe and one for Flack here.



Good, because I tried to vote Frankie/Caroline/Simon, but the voting thing wobbled and I ended up accidentally voting for Frankie twice and Simon not at all.


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2014)

There's something Reeves and Mortimer-esque about Claudia's little asides when Tess is talking to the camera.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 13, 2014)

Loved Simon's foxtrot, shame he fluffed in the samba voted for him though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2014)

I voted twice for Simon and once for Frankie


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 14, 2014)

i think it could be Jake and Simon in the dance-off and that would mean Jake will probably go as neither of his dances were his best this weekend. i want Jake and Simon and Frankie through. don't like Flack and don't mind Mark either way.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 14, 2014)

Louis Smith look so much better with proper hair!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Louis Smith look so much better with proper hair!


I meant to like this.

/smartphone boast


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2014)

If Mark is up against Jake, he should get through.


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 2014)

Cruel to make em wait ages for one set of names.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> i think it could be Jake and Simon in the dance-off and that would mean Jake will probably go as neither of his dances were his best this weekend. i want Jake and Simon and Frankie through. don't like Flack and don't mind Mark either way.


mark and jake?  or simon?

scary as anything.  I feel a bit sicky.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 14, 2014)

I think it will be Mark and Jake now. If Simon was going to be in they'd have announced it first to leave the other two sweating about who would be out.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 14, 2014)

By the way spanglechick thanks to you I had a dream last night that I went to what was supposed to be a seminar about her books with Marian Keyes but she decided to pile us all in a van and take us to a Christmas market instead


----------



## Espresso (Dec 14, 2014)

Simon made me laugh there. 

Come on Jake!!!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2014)

i might cry... :*(


----------



## zoooo (Dec 14, 2014)

Aw. Simon is so CUTE when he slightly misunderstands the results.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 14, 2014)

Tbf I think whichever goes through will be first out next week. 

I hate this part.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2014)

Come on Jake!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2014)

Can't see Mark getting anywhere near Jake's level in that last dance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2014)

Jake was very sloppy there.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 14, 2014)

Karen looks like she thinks it's all over.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 14, 2014)

Did you see KfG's face then??


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## zoooo (Dec 14, 2014)

Awwww Kevin.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 14, 2014)

O.M.G


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Karen looks like she thinks it's all over.



It isn't now.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 14, 2014)

Awww Kevin.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2014)

I think Kevin had a lot of money  on Jake ...


----------



## madamv (Dec 14, 2014)

Awww


----------



## Espresso (Dec 14, 2014)

Gobsmacked. 
I do like Mark but Jake was my winner from the off.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2014)

what did KFG do?  surely he wanted mark to get through...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2014)

Blimey!!! That was a suprise 

I prefered Jake dance in the dance off but KFG and Karen's reactions have made me quite weepy so I am not disappointed


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> what did KFG do?  surely he wanted mark to get through...



Crying with joy I think. Isn't he dating Karen?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> what did KFG do?  surely he wanted mark to get through...


I think he was crying out of happiness, well that is the impression I got


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> what did KFG do?  surely he wanted mark to get through...


He got a bit weepy


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2014)

Gutted!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 14, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Crying with joy I think. Isn't he dating Karen?


They're engaged, I think.

That's a pants song for the couple leaving in the semi fnal.


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 2014)

Glad I got me 45ps worth voting for Simon three times.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2014)

It all ends in tragedy for the Eastenders guy. He must be used to that kind of thing by now.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> what did KFG do?  surely he wanted mark to get through...



He was looking all upset and proud then lost it when they went through, bless him.


----------



## prunus (Dec 14, 2014)

Odd decision there. 

Also - it really annoys me in the dance off when they ask Bruno what he thinks after Darcy and Craig have disagreed - IT'S IRRELEVANT!!!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2014)

Really torn there tho I think Jake was really off form last night. Also we kind of love Mark (not in *that* way  )


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2014)

prunus said:


> Odd decision:


Not really. It was close, but the one who danced slightly better in the dance off won.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyway, I'll be rooting for Simon and Frankie in the final next week. If one of those two don't win, I'll eat my ballet shoes.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm starting to think Flack might do it...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2014)

Glitter said:


> I'm starting to think Flack might do it...



Christ no! Not Herr Flack. Bitte.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 14, 2014)

i was almost hoping Simon would be in the dance off as then he would have beaten Mark.

so sad to see Jake go but as soon as he was in the dance off he was doomed as they didn't like either of his dances that much.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 14, 2014)

God i hope Simon wins as otherwise i really think Flack might do it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 14, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Really torn there tho I think Jake was really off form last night. Also we kind of love Mark (not in *that* way  )



Exactly this. I love Jake and Janette but they were not the strongest in the dance off - he was a bit all over the place.

Very teary at Karen's tears and KFG's sobbing. And now very excited for the Strictly final!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2014)

Did anyone else know that Caroline won a programme called Dancing on Wheels a few years ago? Able bodied and wheelchair-using couples competing. Kristina and Brian were the choreographers, Ola and James Jordan were the judges


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm hoping Simon will win it but what's the betting that it'll be Caroline


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2014)

And this is quite a funny blog: https://monkseal.wordpress.com/2014/12/08/strictly-come-dancing-12-week-11-performance/#more-8419


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2014)

I think I want Flackers to win now.  Or Simon.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 15, 2014)

Pasha to win! He's never won before.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Pasha to win! He's never won before.


frankie to win! she's never won before.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 15, 2014)

*looks at Pickman very sternly*


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2014)

Espresso said:


> They're engaged, I think.



I really hope she adopts 'From Grimsby' as her married surname.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 15, 2014)

stavros said:


> I really hope she adopts 'From Grimsby' as her married surname.


Well you just would, wouldn't you? 
Much more swoony, sultry and all round exotic to be Karen From Grimsby than boring old Karen de Valencia en Venezuela.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

Strong start from Frankie!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

Very strong from F and KFG. 

Mark and Karen were ok, not my favourite dance of theirs.

Caroline v v good.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

Simon looks a bit knackered


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Simon looks a bit knackered


Good enough for me to vote for him without it being fake, will do me!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

Ooh, loved Frankie's show dance. That is exactly the type of dream dance I would like to do.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

"Training a horse"


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2014)

Mark's show dance was more a run.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

That was gymnastics and running about


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

Caroline to be bold and do a pogo?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, gods! when anyone says "contemporary Rhumba" I want to run in the other direction!


----------



## madamv (Dec 20, 2014)

That was so lovely.  Go Caroline!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2014)

They're going for the win, Caroline's crying and Pasha's got his chest out. (Cor.)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2014)

I think the difference is Pasha's choreography. Kevin's show benches just didn't cut the mustard.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

zoooo said:


> ... Pasha's got his chest out. (Cor.)


Cynical vote-pandering!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

madamv said:


> That was so lovely.  Go Caroline!



I welled up a little bit  They've got my third vote. Proper show dance.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

C'mon Simon, knock it out the park. You'll need to.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2014)

Yayyyy Simon.

Mark's gotta go.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2014)

That was the best dance of the evening. Cracking stuff from Simon.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

Bit too frenetic maybe?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2014)

My second cor of the night goes to Simon's arms.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 20, 2014)

Caroline's show dance was absolutely beautiful and awesome and that's coming from someone who cannot abide the the rhumba and thinks contemporary dance is mystifying.

Mark for the off here, I reckon.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 20, 2014)

Frankie and Simon for me, tonight.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2014)

It must be between the dancers with the best choreographers on the night, Pasha and Christina.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

Voted for Simon but couldn't begrudge Frankie or Caroline.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't vote for Simon at the moment-the number is busy


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Caroline and Pasha were amazing! I really want them to win now and they got my 3 votes.


----------



## madamv (Dec 20, 2014)

The boys don't do it for me really.  I'm Caroline followed by Frankie ....	I'm with May, I was fair ole choked up.   Actually May Kasahara aren't you sposed to be out ?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 20, 2014)

Caroline's showdance was flawless. I don't really like all that swishing and posturing but she was bloody good at it. I'm starting to think she'll win.

I love Frankie's showdance - can't believe none of the judges called it as an homage to SoM. 

I loved Simon's too. Ever since he started enjoying it he's just got better and better.

I liked Mark's but he really ought to be first out.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

madamv said:


> The boys don't do it for me really.  I'm Caroline followed by Frankie ....	I'm with May, I was fair ole choked up.   Actually May Kasahara aren't you sposed to be out ?



Heh  A judicious bit of festive lagging out


----------



## Glitter (Dec 20, 2014)

Right decision but I'd be sad whoever went out. I want them all to win.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

The public deliver. What a nice bloke, but seems fair.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

What a trio of final dances to look forward to as well  They've chosen all my favourites of theirs.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2014)

I want Pasha to win, Simon 2nd, and Frankie 3rd.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

She's good. Which is no surprise from a finalist I suppose


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2014)

Pasha is amazing, and Flack is dancing so well, but I can't warm to her. Their show dance was flawless though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 20, 2014)

We have been out so are just catching up but as I  am drunk and knackered I  may just find out the result on here and pretend to Mr.QofG's I don't know as we watch it!


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2014)

Did anyone see Marian Keyes on ITT last night? She said she only watches Pasha but she's told afterwards how good Caroline is.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

I've loved.posting on this thread, it's been a journey. When I first commented I could barely manage a bad pun but working with pickman's I've really come.out of my shell.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 20, 2014)

She should win this really....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 20, 2014)

Can I just say, as we are watching at Frankie & KFG's samba....look at Kevin's FUCKING RED TROUSERS!!!


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

Judges being so ambiguous. Not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2014)

JimW said:


> I've loved.posting on this thread, it's been a journey. When I first commented I could barely manage a bad pun but working with pickman's I've really come.out of my shell.


i can't say how proud i am of jimw, he couldn't come out with a sarcastick put-down 3 months ago but after more than 100 hours training it's become second nature


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

My boy delivers!
ETA: Not Pickman's I hasten to add


----------



## Glitter (Dec 20, 2014)

JimW said:


> My boy delivers!



I bloody love that tango.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 20, 2014)

Kristina's had her hand on Simon's bum throughout the whole of that interview! Sauce!

Awesome sexy dance.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

It is an amazing dance, totally gripping. That was even better than last time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2014)

I didn't think their charleston was very wow.

I'm about 10 mins behind on catch up.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 20, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> It is an amazing dance, totally gripping. That was even better than last time.



That lift at the end.....the first time I saw it I made an OOOH noise out loud.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> I didn't think their charleston was very wow.
> 
> I'm about 10 mins behind on catch up.


It had other dancers in the routine originally, wonder if that affected it.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Did anyone see Marian Keyes on ITT last night? She said she only watches Pasha but she's told afterwards how good Caroline is.


Hee, yes. Marian is excellent.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 20, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Kristina's had her hand on Simon's bum throughout the whole of that interview! Sauce!
> 
> Awesome sexy dance.


She's holding his hand not his bum 

Was an amazing dance though.


JimW said:


> It had other dancers in the routine originally, wonder if that affected it.


Maybe, I didn't think it was a 40, but what do I know


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2014)

Tristan (the one who got the woman from Mrs Brown's Boys) is so gorgeous. Hope he gets someone better next year.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 20, 2014)

I enjoyed that class of 2014 routine. Well done to whoever came up with that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

No Ola Jordan though


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2014)

No Ola, I see. Hmmm!


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> No Ola Jordan though


Strategic illness wasn't it?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 20, 2014)

Apparently she got injured in another programme.


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2014)

JimW said:


> Strategic illness wasn't it?


 She's had a nasty fall on The Jump apparently.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

Can anyone see what the books are on Len's shelves? Rothmans annuals I reckon


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2014)

Worthy winner, curse her!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 20, 2014)

She deserves it.


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2014)

She does, she's been brilliant.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 20, 2014)

Deserving winner. 
As always I have loved Strictly and enjoyed this thread, too.  Nice work to all on the telly and all of us in here.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, there you go - I was all underwhelmed at the start of this thread and now I'm gutted that it's all over. That was a vintage series of Strictly.


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2014)

I've really enjoyed the whole series, it's been great. I think Claudia deserves a special mention, for being aces and for not being Bruce.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 20, 2014)

I loved Simon's show dance. And I liked his tattoos!!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm disappointed Simon didn't win. Caroline was great but she was great from the get-go. I'm all for the journey and Simon had a brilliant journey. 

But yes, loved Claudia (and would love to see her and Zoe do it together)


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 21, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Well, there you go - I was all underwhelmed at the start of this thread and now I'm gutted that it's all over. That was a vintage series of Strictly.



Exactly this. Wasn't too bothered about it at the beginning, LOVED it by the end. Sad that it's over for another year


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2014)

Much as enjoyed it, you could've done a decent drinking game to the show. Every time someone talked about making a "friend for life" for example, or how they never thought they would get this far, etc.

Bloody hell I'm becoming a grumpy old fart.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 21, 2014)

really enjoyed the all finalists dance. 

Simon was amazing, a real shame he didn't win. particularly loved the show dance. glad he did at least get one 10 from Craig for the tango. i was a bit annoyed as they messed with the voting times and i tried to vote whilst i was out but it was during the middle frozen bit.

Flack was a great dancer but i just never liked her. i didn't feel that her 'emotion' was particularly sincere. not as obviously fake as plastic Pixie but not quite real.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2014)

I think the right person won, but I only realised afterwards, when a friend from Cambridge told me, that she trained in dance for several years, and remains in contact with her dance teacher. Natalie Gumede got roundly slagged off for that, and was eliminated, but Caroline Flack went through and won. 

Any theories as to why?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Any theories as to why?


Because the public didn't know. I didn't until now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Because the public didn't know. I didn't until now.


Me neither!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Because the public didn't know. I didn't until now.


My wife knew, and pointed it out every week.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Because the public didn't know. I didn't until now.


But I wonder why they didn't know. It was no secret, apparently - in fact, the Cambridge Evening News has been claiming her as their own for ages - so it could have been picked up by the national press, or whatever, or even just by people who hate trained dancers, but I saw nothing about it until my friend, who doesn't watch Strictly, said all she knew about the series was that a dancer who trained in Cambridge was in it.

Maybe they (whoever "they" might be) are trying to learn from what happened with Natalie Gumede, and keep the real dancers in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My wife knew, and pointed it out every week.


Not to me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Maybe they (whoever "they" might be) are trying to learn from what happened with Natalie Gumede, and keep the real dancers in.


Lizards! :shakes fist:


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Not to me.


You probably weren't listening; I tend to tune out during Strictly too...


----------



## prunus (Dec 21, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My wife knew, and pointed it out every week.



I found out by looking her up on Wikipedia early on (I'm too fuddy duddy to know who any of these 'celebrities' are ) - it was there then but I notice isn't any more - although a load of stuff about her winning is


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2014)

prunus said:


> I found out by looking her up on Wikipedia early on (I'm too fuddy duddy to know who any of these 'celebrities' are ) - it was there then but I notice isn't any more - although a load of stuff about her winning is


It wasn't there when I looked her up because u didn't know who she was. 

I think this kind of shit is going to spell the death knell for SCD. Or perhaps it will just end the contribution of the semi pros who want to profile raise


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2014)

I guess there is a question as to whether the show should be open to celebrities who are trained dancers, but that isn't as straightforward as it might appear, because how would it be defined? 

Most people who go to stage school will be taught dance as part of that - does that make them a trained dancer? What about pop stars who work with professional dancers and choreographers during their singing performances? 

Personally, I think Natalie Gumede was treated unfairly last year because of negative publicity about her allegedly being a trained dancer. So I'm glad that Caroline didn't suffer the same fate.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

Anyone watching Brucie's Return?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

How can you not love Craig?!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes. I nearly switched over already but there's nothing else on 

He is fucking annoying


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd never quite noticed just how much of Bruce's 'humour' is at the expense of others


----------



## colacubes (Dec 25, 2014)

Innit. A lot of it's just mean


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2014)

Russell Grant annoys me!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh God, it's so painful. My mum made the same point I think many others have, everyone, from Tess on through, it's less comfortable with him presenting.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

It is rather nice to see some old faces  Imagine a fair few are happy to see Robin back


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2014)

He hasn't got it...unless 'it' is shit!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

Interesting use of the "nice sit down" step at the end there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2014)

Robin!!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 25, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Robin!!



With bonus Ian Waite


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2014)

colacubes said:


> With bonus Ian Waite


We squealed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2014)

Craig is a great pantomime dame!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

Christmas really is the time to be generous!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Craig is a great pantomime dame!


I think it's a part he's played before, non?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

Sadly for SEB, I think Louis just won it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think it's a part he's played before, non?


I lot I think !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2014)

SEB or Rachel Stevens or Louis for me


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

MAKE IT STOOOOOOOOOOP!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 25, 2014)

I loved sophie and louis's dances.  great to see lisa and bobby back together but she cocked it up so badly!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2014)

Awww I do like Louis


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

How many costume changes has Natalie had?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2014)

I like seeing the judges dance (especially Darcy who I have a bit of a crush on!). Reminds me that they really do know what they are talking about about


----------

